# The Modern Warfare 2 Thread



## Scar Symmetry

I'm surprised this thread doesn't already exist, I know there's the Prestige edition one but that's more talk about the goggles than the game!

Here's some gameplay videos for those who haven't seen, I can't wait for this game:









if there's any vids I missed post 'em up!

glad they've confirmed some weapons I thought were missing from the first one, and you'll be able to wield dual guns ala Goldeneye, awesome!

I'm on Prestige 7 on COD4 right now, I wonder if I can reach 9 before 6 comes out...


----------



## cddragon

From the vids it looks intensive as hell  will definitely play it when it comes out - and I hope it'll be much better than WaW


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it will piss all over WaW, I guarantee it


----------



## hufschmid

the snow mission is incredible


----------



## vampiregenocide

This game looks god damed awesome. There are a few weapons in it that I'm looking forward too.


----------



## Hawkevil

The guy playing in the first video is amazing at it, lol...

I can't wait for this game. i'm just worried that it will drain just as much of my life as COD 4 did haha...


----------



## Despised_0515

WANT WANT WANT WANT

Though I'm not sure whether I want a spanking new $300 PS3 and the PS3 copy of MW2
since the release date is just a few days before my birthday so it's totally doable

but I could save and just get the 360 version to play on my brother's 360
since he already pre-ordered it and all
I'm just a selfish bastard that wants a new tv and gaming system all of the sudden



that and I don't think a 5150 for my b-day is a possibility 


Either way, can't wait!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hawkevil said:


> The guy playing in the first video is amazing at it, lol...
> 
> I can't wait for this game. i'm just worried that it will drain just as much of my life as COD 4 did haha...



It had to come out at the start of my last year of college


----------



## Crometeef

my social life will come to an end when this game comes out.

add me on xbox. my tag is Crometeef. we need to get a ss.org COD clan going !


----------



## Hawkevil

vampiregenocide said:


> It had to come out at the start of my last year of college


 

Same here man!! 

Really demanding course too because its for a degree...

Argh, fuck you infinity ward!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm going to fap on my controller when I get my hands on this.

not sure whether to blitz multiplayer then do single player or vice versa...


----------



## Crometeef

gotta do the single player first. i'm sure it's just as epic as the first modern warfare. i almost cried at the end  

plus it's good to warm up with all the new weapons and start off with a good K/D ratio.


----------



## Vstro

Scar Symmetry said:


> it will piss all over WaW, I guarantee it



i agree, I can't wait for this game. I think i may need to find money for a Xbox or PS3 some how..


----------



## ToniS

I have to buy this for both XBox and PC, it's gonna be so awesome!


----------



## 777

Anyone know what sniper rifles are in MW2???


----------



## vampiregenocide

Crometeef said:


> my social life will come to an end when this game comes out.
> 
> add me on xbox. my tag is Crometeef. we need to get a ss.org COD clan going !


 
Its already going man, just change your tag to 777 



Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm going to fap on my controller when I get my hands on this.
> 
> not sure whether to blitz multiplayer then do single player or vice versa...



I'm gna mix it up, do a couple of levels of capmaign, then some online etc. Use it as a warm up everytime before I go online like.

Confirmed weapons for COD6:



They've got the AA-12 in it :| Holy fucking shitballs.







Yes, thats a fully automatic shotgun with a range of 100m and a 20 round drum. This will become the most hated noob weapon in COD I garantee it.


----------



## Hawkevil

I think it was you Vampire that posted a vid of that automatic shotgun a few weeks back and can remember thinking WTF, haha...

I'm sure they will balance it out some how... hopefully have huge recoil on it or something...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

they put that gun in GTA IV: TLAD, it was awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hawkevil said:


> I think it was you Vampire that posted a vid of that automatic shotgun a few weeks back and can remember thinking WTF, haha...
> 
> I'm sure they will balance it out some how... hopefully have huge recoil on it or something...



Yeah twas me lol Well it doesn't have very much recoil in real life, because of the shooting mechanism, so I don't know. Might only be able to get it at rank 50 or something.



Scar Symmetry said:


> they put that gun in GTA IV: TLAD, it was awesome.



Ah sick


----------



## Scar Symmetry

just found out Hans Zimmer is handling the music for this game.

fucking sweet.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> just found out Hans Zimmer is handling the music for this game.
> 
> fucking sweet.



Oh dude he's like my favourite composer  It keeps getting better.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh dude he's like my favourite composer  It keeps getting better.



yeah it made my day when I saw that on ol' Wikipedia


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah it made my day when I saw that on ol' Wikipedia




And teh guy doing the voice of Soap is Kevin McKidd from Dog Soliders (Fave horror film evar)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ah sweet 

it's a little over 2 months now! this game is going to be brutal 

two map packs confirmed for DLC already, MW1s only Multiplayer downfall is that a) the only good map on the Map Pack was Broadcast and b) there was only one Map Pack.

Xbox Live's reaction to those two maps may also shape future DLC, awesome


----------



## Xanithon

OMG i want it so bad... :S


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> ah sweet
> 
> it's a little over 2 months now! this game is going to be brutal
> 
> two map packs confirmed for DLC already, MW1s only Multiplayer downfall is that a) the only good map on the Map Pack was Broadcast and b) there was only one Map Pack.
> 
> Xbox Live's reaction to those two maps may also shape future DLC, awesome



I suppose those games are a bit more graphic intense so building new maps for them isn't as easy as Halo. I guess MW2 will call for the extra attention though.

I can't wait for it man


----------



## Scar Symmetry

no I suppose, but they managed it for CoD:WaW.

I meant 'those two map packs' not 'those two maps'


----------



## meisterjager

I nearly shit myself when that first video said October 11th 



Xanithon said:


> OMG i want it so bad... :S


 
That's what she said


----------



## orb451

I'm getting my 360 chipped/modded within the next week or two (costing me $30). Not to get "uber" god status or cheat in games, but because it allows you to play copied games & games released early. Not sure if you guys know this but these games usually get leaked in one channel or another weeks or sometimes a month in advance. 

I'll report back and let you know if the modding bricks the whole thing or not. And yes it allows you to play online without getting banned.

On topic, this game is a career/life ender for me. I guarantee work days will be missed, my girl's gonna be neglected, bills will go unpaid. It's going to be armageddon for me personally. I hope MS doesn't decide in their infinite stupidity to do some more server tweaking days after this games release.

Anyone remember COD4's release? It was about 2 weeks afterwards and MS's servers shit the bed and Live was down for days. Not sure if the COD4 load caused it or not but it SUCKED. Then when it finally came back up it was non-stop Christmas N00B's for weeks (though that was actually pretty fun).


orb.............


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> I'm getting my 360 chipped/modded within the next week or two (costing me $30). Not to get "uber" god status or cheat in games, but because it allows you to play copied games & games released early. Not sure if you guys know this but these games usually get leaked in one channel or another weeks or sometimes a month in advance.
> 
> I'll report back and let you know if the modding bricks the whole thing or not. And yes it allows you to play online without getting banned.
> 
> On topic, this game is a career/life ender for me. I guarantee work days will be missed, my girl's gonna be neglected, bills will go unpaid. It's going to be armageddon for me personally. I hope MS doesn't decide in their infinite stupidity to do some more server tweaking days after this games release.
> 
> Anyone remember COD4's release? It was about 2 weeks afterwards and MS's servers shit the bed and Live was down for days. Not sure if the COD4 load caused it or not but it SUCKED. Then when it finally came back up it was non-stop Christmas N00B's for weeks (though that was actually pretty fun).
> 
> 
> orb.............



Good, because moddies ruin COD  Them and their damned rapid fire.

No doubt the servers will be slow, but I don't think it will be as bad as it was then. I would assume they've prepared for this. Otherwise they are noobs.


----------



## orb451

Yeah I agree the guys that mod their boxes or their controllers for bullshit full-auto-everything are fucking worthless.

And I don't place much faith in MS not fucking this up, either with some stupid mandatory update around that time or just because I'm surprised they're collectively able to piss without wetting the front of their pants as a company. 

Though I will hope, against my pessimism, that all goes smooth and everyone gets to enjoy the game.

Looks like they put a LOT of new weapons in there and agree with what others said about the map packs, IW ought to take a note from one of the few things Treyarch managed NOT to fuck up and release map packs many and often.


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> Yeah I agree the guys that mod their boxes or their controllers for bullshit full-auto-everything are fucking worthless.
> 
> And I don't place much faith in MS not fucking this up, either with some stupid mandatory update around that time or just because I'm surprised they're collectively able to piss without wetting the front of their pants as a company.
> 
> Though I will hope, against my pessimism, that all goes smooth and everyone gets to enjoy the game.
> 
> Looks like they put a LOT of new weapons in there and agree with what others said about the map packs, IW ought to take a note from one of the few things Treyarch managed NOT to fuck up and release map packs many and often.



They do fuck up a lot, but I dno I'm positive about this one. I think we'll be alright. Thought tbh I woulnd't mind, it would give me a couple of weeks to do the campaign throughly.

And yeah they've beefed this game up so much  I think they'll release some cool maps, but its all good.


----------



## op1e

Hopefully multiple fire modes this time? Stupid not to be able to use single or burst modes as well as full auto. If not then looks like the Famas is already hindered. The best part of that weapon in RB6-3 and others was the 950 fire rate. Pistol attachments would be great. I always wanted a game where you could unlock compensators to make your pistols into tackdrivers. Also customizable restrictions would be nice for your listen server, so you could run pistols only or pistol/pump shotgun on CQB maps.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> Yeah I agree the guys that mod their boxes or their controllers for bullshit full-auto-everything are fucking worthless.
> 
> And I don't place much faith in MS not fucking this up, either with some stupid mandatory update around that time or just because I'm surprised they're collectively able to piss without wetting the front of their pants as a company.



they actually released a mandatory update last week to stop people from using modded controllers, they're pretty on it as far as I'm concerned.



op1e said:


> Hopefully multiple fire modes this time? Stupid not to be able to use single or burst modes as well as full auto. If not then looks like the Famas is already hindered. The best part of that weapon in RB6-3 and others was the 950 fire rate. Pistol attachments would be great. I always wanted a game where you could unlock compensators to make your pistols into tackdrivers. Also customizable restrictions would be nice for your listen server, so you could run pistols only or pistol/pump shotgun on CQB maps.



they only made like the M16 and the G3 single or burst fire because they are so damn accurate. having full auto on those two guns would be overkill and would make the game boring as you'd be pretty much guaranteed a kill every time you fire just from accuracy.

I find both guns better than others on offer, even with the burst/single fire.

learn to aim properly if you can't get enough kills


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> they actually released a mandatory update last week to stop people from using modded controllers, they're pretty on it as far as I'm concerned.



As far as I was aware they couldn't identify who was using them or not? And some of these kids are smart enough to mod their xboxes to avoid manditory updates anyway, at least it wouldn't suprise me.


IW need active staff players, kinda like Bungie do with Halo 3, to make sure no crazy shit is going down.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think it's good that they stop people cheating online.

cheat in single player, knock yourself out, but don't be a dick and give yourself the unfair advantage online where some people take it really seriously.

modding just screams "I'm not good enough without the mod", know what I mean?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

this just in:

Grenades will bounce and possibly roll back to your feet 

Interactive environments in multiplayer i.e. if your enemy is in the next room and bumps into a printer, it will make a scanning noise and you will know where they are!

something for you to chew on anyways.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think it's good that they stop people cheating online.
> 
> cheat in single player, knock yourself out, but don't be a dick and give yourself the unfair advantage online where some people take it really seriously.
> 
> modding just screams "I'm not good enough without the mod", know what I mean?



Completely agree. Its such a noob thing to do.



Scar Symmetry said:


> this just in:
> 
> Grenades will bounce and possibly roll back to your feet
> 
> Interactive environments in multiplayer i.e. if your enemy is in the next room and bumps into a printer, it will make a scanning noise and you will know where they are!
> 
> something for you to chew on anyways.



Didn't grenades bounce anyway?

Thats cool about more interactive maps though, will definately make thinsg more interesting. 

Do you anything about the respawning on this new game? COD4 was horrible with spawn kills  The amount of times I've spawned literally right in front of the enemy team is horrible.

Having game type specific perk setting would be good too. Having martyrdom or juggernaut on hardcore gametypes is annoying. I just remove them from all my classes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

haha spawn kills piss me off man 

heard nothing about it yet.

discovered that Hans Zimmer writing the score is apparently very big news! Xbox Official Magazine weren't even allowed to announce it so consider that piece of tasty info a gift from me.

I hope to God that Matyrdom, Juggernaut and Last Stand are removed from the game as all 3 are fucking gay.

in fact, I know for a fact that MW2 will be employing the same Last Stand style that World at War did, teammates will be able to revive you - except this time you'll be see a timer telling you how long you have left for a teammate to revive you. goddamn I hate Last Stand


----------



## op1e

Scar Symmetry said:


> they actually released a mandatory update last week to stop people from using modded controllers, they're pretty on it as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> they only made like the M16 and the G3 single or burst fire because they are so damn accurate. having full auto on those two guns would be overkill and would make the game boring as you'd be pretty much guaranteed a kill every time you fire just from accuracy.
> 
> I find both guns better than others on offer, even with the burst/single fire.
> 
> learn to aim properly if you can't get enough kills



Or are they only so accurate BECAUSE they are single shot or burst. Hmm...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

op1e said:


> Or are they only so accurate BECAUSE they are single shot or burst. Hmm...



nah, those guns are accurate regardless.

even with fully auto you can fire single or burst shots so you can get the same effect either way.


----------



## ToniS

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hope to God that Matyrdom, Juggernaut and Last Stand are removed from the game as all 3 are fucking gay.



We can only hope...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> h
> I hope to God that Matyrdom, Juggernaut and Last Stand are removed from the game as all 3 are fucking gay.
> 
> in fact, I know for a fact that MW2 will be employing the same Last Stand style that World at War did, teammates will be able to revive you - except this time you'll be see a timer telling you how long you have left for a teammate to revive you. goddamn I hate Last Stand



Same man :/ At the very least not available in hardcore gametypes. Its not so bad when friendly fire is off.


Thats cool though, I was hoping you'd be able to revive teammates. If you're trying to hold a position, and one of you gets downed, you're pretty much fucked, but at leats now you have a chance to save them.


----------



## -mouse-

just watched all the vids...

just... fucking... wow

oh yeah and everybody add me... I don't have a subscription going right now but I will soon... my gamertag is Iceblooded.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I have just found I get this game free and a day before it's released


----------



## schecter007

can..not..fucking...wait!!! damn november for australia


----------



## Scar Symmetry

it's November for everyone


----------



## GTR0B

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have just found I get this game free and a day before it's released



You lucky fucker 

What awesome son of a bitch is doing that for you?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Scar Symmetry said:


> I have just found I get this game free and a day before it's released



Dear Dave,


Fuck you.


Sincerely,

Me


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stealthtastic said:


> Dear Dave,
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Me



Dear Stealth,

I will keep you updated on how awesome it is when I receive it a day before you 

Yours truly,

Dave


----------



## GTR0B

Stealthtastic said:


> Dear Dave,
> 
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Me



It's only because his wallet bearing brother is:

A) Full of win

B) Orders from Game online, for they be trustworthy

And last but not least, full of more un-necessary win.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I suggest a set date and time for a massive 777 COD6 game up when its out.

EDIT :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT9WSp3ka0M&eurl=http://cod6.org/&feature=player_embedded


Apparently all confirmed weapons, though I noticed a few seemed to be missing.


----------



## ToniS

vampiregenocide said:


> I suggest a set date and time for a massive 777 COD6 game up when its out.




I'm down bro.


----------



## orb451

In case you guys hadn't already seen it:

Robert Bowling (fourzerotwo) on Twitter

says:

"Landed in Los Angeles. 48 hrs w/ no sleep & no time to rest now. Our big multiplayer reveal event is tommorrow. Rehersals today. Can't wait!"

Big Multiplayer reveal event??? Fucking MINT!!!!!!!!!! I'd really like to see a detailed breakdown of:

Weapons
Perks
Maps
Rank System

The videos thus far are great, but it's kind of a drag sifting through them for tid bits and waiting for others to do breakdowns. It'd be nice if they issued a firm statement on things, even if it's one thing at a time. In other words, it'd be nice for them to do their own detailed breakdown, kinda like they did before COD4 was out, freeze framing action video and showing you various aspects of the game.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yes! They've said they were holding back some details about the multiplayer, should be interesting to see what else they have in store.


----------



## -mouse-

vampiregenocide said:


> I suggest a set date and time for a massive 777 COD6 game up when its out.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently all confirmed weapons, though I noticed a few seemed to be missing.




Let's set a date 

We should have team deathmatch or something... You can be on my team


----------



## vampiregenocide

I say exactly a week after the release date


----------



## HighGain510

Can't believe I just caught this thread yesterday (and forgot to post, too! ). I'm SO hyped for this game... Eric on here (userid=Eric ) got me hooked on COD4 for a while, I would just come home from work and drain a few hours straight on it.  Can't wait for Modern Warfare 2 to come out, it looks fantastic and the gameplay still looks close to COD4 with even better graphics!  Can't wait... maybe we can hit something up on a Friday since I have off so I could play in the AM and you guys would still be up in the UK.  All my 360 stuff is packed up until I move this weekend... or else I'd be playing COD4 for the next 3 days straight after work!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Epic 


So the friday after the game is released? You're six hours ahead of us right?


----------



## -mouse-

vampiregenocide said:


> Epic
> 
> 
> So the friday after the game is released?



i'm not sure about playing that day but I'm damn sure getting the thing


----------



## orb451

Here's some stuff from the Multiplayer Reveal event held tonight in Hollywood from a reporter that was there (from videogamer.com):

03:20:00
Video shows Xbox 360 limited edition console. 250 gb hard drive, two wireless controllers, plus the game. Pre-order available today... if you live in the USA

03:20:41
Todd alderman and robert bowling have just arrived on stage to talk about multiplayer...

03:21:55
Can customise your killstreak rewards. There's a default set they're showing off now, but you can re-arrange to your heart's content.

03:22:25
UAV is still the reward for 3 kills. 4 kills gives you a care package, giving you a random reward

03:22:44
5 kills gives you a remote contol missile, controlled via a laptop.

03:23:38
Players can unlock emblems, a bit like in SF4. "If you're really into riot shields, you'll unlock a lot of riot shield titles." Opponents will see these in games.

03:24:09
Tonnes of new weapons and attachments. Heartbeat sensor appears top be one. FAMAS also spotted as one new weapon.

03:24:23
Shotguns can have silencers! Oh my....

03:25:03
Right bumper doesn't have to have grenades. Can have throwing knife, blast shield or semtex.

03:25:56
New perk spotted on screen.... commando = increaed melee damage. That's new, right?

03:26:12
Sorry, i meant increased melee range. Apologies!

03:26:42
Can't shoot while using riot shield, plus it's slow to swap. But it stops bullets for you.

03:27:31
New feature.... Deathstreaks. Once you die a few times, a perk kicks in. "Copycat", for example, lets you steal an opponent's class setup once they've killed you four times.

03:28:09
New party support. Players in a party with you are identified by blue markers over their head. Easy to sticvk with your mates.

03:28:51
Right, that's it. "It's better to experience". Guess it's time to go play!

03:29:46
I have an interview lined up for twenty min from now, but in the meantime i'll post initial impressions here. No chance i'll jump on a console yet - there's a massive rush for consoles! Big surprise that.

03:32:34
No, as i suspected - all consoles are full already. i'm watching a Demolition game. Two bomb sites. Map is an urban construction site.

03:33:10
Gameplay is amazingly smooth.

03:34:54
More map details: a rooftop arena, with massive construction cranes overhead. Half-built walls. Polythene sheets flapping in the wind. The guy i'm watching is pretty good - just planted his second bomb, which looks like a suitcase full of dynamite sticks. Pretty evil looking.

03:35:54
Guy i'm watching is using the following perks: Lightweight, MArathon, Steady Aim.

03:37:07
I've moved to watch another game. This one is in a desert environment, with the wreck of a massive plane.

03:38:30
One journalist just described the game as "the best thing i've ever touched". Not sure how much he was kidding....

03:39:25
One of the default player names is Captain Price. Does that mean he survived CoD 4?

03:40:33
New map: Favela. Shanty town, narrow alleyways. Colourful propaganda on walls. Washing on a line. Abandoned football goals.

03:41:08
The FAMAS appears to be a popular weapon. One bloke is also using a SAW. Will see what else I can spot.

03:42:44
When you use the riot shield, it obscures the bottom quarter of the screen and you move more slowly.

03:43:30
One guy us dual wielding SMGs.... Can't tell what kind, because i'm not a gun nut.

03:44:20
Another new perk... "Bling". Not sure what it does yet.

03:45:01
Ah, "Bling" gives you two primary weapon attachments.


Sorry for the crappy formatting, looks like a bunch of tweets as the event rolled on. Interesting info.


Silenced shottys???


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> So the friday after the game is released? You're six hours ahead of us right?



USA is six hours ahead? 

someone needs to go back to school


----------



## orb451

And from another site:

Modern Warfare 2 - Multiplayer hands-on, Modern Warfare 2 PS3 Previews | GamesRadar


On page 3 of the article they detail 3 maps as well.

Holy hell this game is either going to be the best game EVARRRRRRR or with all the shit they're adding and tweaking its going to be a nightmare... guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

those maps looks awesome!


----------



## ToniS

There's 5 new multiplayer videos @ gametrailers.com

Modern Warfare 2 Video Game, Highrise Gameplay 2 (Cam) | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

It looks so awesome!


----------



## HighGain510

tongarr said:


> There's 5 new multiplayer videos @ gametrailers.com
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 Video Game, Highrise Gameplay 2 (Cam) | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com
> 
> It looks so awesome!




Holy crap... win!!!!!  Why is this game not coming out until November?!   I can hardly wait!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> USA is six hours ahead?
> 
> someone needs to go back to school



I meant behind  It has been the summer holidays man.



And  at the new info.


----------



## GazPots

The more i read about what they've changed the more i think they've ruined it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> The more i read about what they've changed the more i think they've ruined it.



 They've fixed pretty much everything people have complained about. It sounds miles better than WAW.


----------



## orb451

I think it's going to be a kick ass game Vampire but let me play devil's advocate for a moment. When IW went to improve the game they *may* have fucked it up in the process. Silenced snipers? Welcome! Silenced Shottys??? W.T.F???? Is this No Country For Old Men????? I guess that's kinda neat... So now you can (either as a loadout or perk or killstreak reward, not sure which) choose where to spawn. Hmmmmmm I could see that quickly turning into more of a charlie foxtrot than just having bad computer programmed spawns (which I think suck balls too).

Let's see what else, dual attachments (via the Bling perk - lame name btw), can't wait to hear the moans n' groans on that one. Copycat??? A DEATH streak reward for those that get worked over by someone else 4x? Sorry but I was never a fan of Last Stand or Mardi Gras (aka Martyrdom) rewarding people with pussy shots and pussy grenades.... so the idea of a reward for getting killed isn't up there on my list of cool new features.

Now I hope that this game is as fun as the videos make it look. Faster paced, more weapons, new maps, etc. But as I was saying to friends the other day about it, in my opinion, all IW really needed to do was keep the same basic gameplay, add a few more weapons and a whole lot of maps to COD4's framework and they would have themselves a winner. Instead, and this is just right now, it seems they *might* have gone overboard adding stuff (other than weapons). Personally I have no use for customized riot shield graphics or customized tag lines or whatever the hell they're calling them.

They're just going to turn into an extension of the oh so not funny clan tags:

I>U
uSuk
n00b
0wnd

etc etc etc


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> I think it's going to be a kick ass game Vampire but let me play devil's advocate for a moment. When IW went to improve the game they *may* have fucked it up in the process. Silenced snipers? Welcome! Silenced Shottys??? W.T.F???? Is this No Country For Old Men????? I guess that's kinda neat... So now you can (either as a loadout or perk or killstreak reward, not sure which) choose where to spawn. Hmmmmmm I could see that quickly turning into more of a charlie foxtrot than just having bad computer programmed spawns (which I think suck balls too).
> 
> Let's see what else, dual attachments (via the Bling perk - lame name btw), can't wait to hear the moans n' groans on that one. Copycat??? A DEATH streak reward for those that get worked over by someone else 4x? Sorry but I was never a fan of Last Stand or Mardi Gras (aka Martyrdom) rewarding people with pussy shots and pussy grenades.... so the idea of a reward for getting killed isn't up there on my list of cool new features.
> 
> Now I hope that this game is as fun as the videos make it look. Faster paced, more weapons, new maps, etc. But as I was saying to friends the other day about it, in my opinion, all IW really needed to do was keep the same basic gameplay, add a few more weapons and a whole lot of maps to COD4's framework and they would have themselves a winner. Instead, and this is just right now, it seems they *might* have gone overboard adding stuff (other than weapons). Personally I have no use for customized riot shield graphics or customized tag lines or whatever the hell they're calling them.
> 
> They're just going to turn into an extension of the oh so not funny clan tags:
> 
> I>U
> uSuk
> n00b
> 0wnd
> 
> etc etc etc



Silenced shotguns - Kinda stupid, I don't see them getting much use to be honest, but I don't think it hinders the game. I didn't even know it was physically possible to silence a shotgun tbh 

Respawn control - I did not know about this, linkage? I think that is a bad idea, because I am sick and tired of being spawn killed. I was hoping they'd just refine the respawn program instead of handing control over to the player.

Bling perk - Agreed, its a stupid name, but many a time I have been caught off guard by a min-noob tube blast, because I sacrifice power for accuracy and stick with my red dot sight  At least now I can have both, which levels the playing field. Plus new attachments mixes it up.

The deathstreak thing probably isn't going to change things much, I mean to be unlucky enough to get killed by someone 4 times in a row means you aren't go to do much to them whatever weapons/perks you have.

I dunno, I think they've kept the intregrity of the last game and just added stuff here and there to give you more options. Granted some of them are a bit silly and possibly useless, but I'm glad they've added all this really I wouldn't want a carbon copy of COD4 as good as it was, this game takes it next level by the looks of it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I cannot fucking wait for silenced snipers, it's something I always felt was missing in MW1. 

how can I be a ninja sniper if my sniper gun makes a fucking racket alerting people to exactly where I am?

silenced shotguns are pathetic though, you got to use one with Far Cry 2 DLC and it's frankly unusable.

I do agree with Orb though that this game looks like massive overkill on the new stuff.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I cannot fucking wait for silenced snipers, it's something I always felt was missing in MW1.
> 
> how can I be a ninja sniper if my sniper gun makes a fucking racket alerting people to exactly where I am?
> 
> silenced shotguns are pathetic though, you got to use one with Far Cry 2 DLC and it's frankly unusable.
> 
> I do agree with Orb though that this game looks like massive overkill on the new stuff.



Silenced snipers ftw 


Meh maybe, I doubt it'll be disappointing though, it looks too awesome. Way more hectic than COD4, but awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

don't get me wrong, it's going to be awesome, but maybe it's going to be _too_ awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> don't get me wrong, it's going to be awesome, but maybe it's going to be _too_ awesome



 It will win so much it will fail?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

a win so epic, it might just be a fail


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> a win so epic, it might just be a fail



Oh...my...God...


----------



## 777

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

A whole match on highrise

Youre welcome =D


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah saw those man looks like a cool level  Thanks for posting it though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

777 said:


> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> A whole match on highrise
> 
> Youre welcome =D



Gary you win + rep and a cyberblowjob 

I thought you hated COD?


----------



## 777

Scar Symmetry said:


> Gary you win + rep and a cyberblowjob
> 
> I thought you hated COD?



I do , but this game intrigues me. the only reason cod4 is fun was because you and rob were on to banter with  that makes anything fun, just wished you played halo 

EDIT: XBL is gone as of today, guess ill see you guys....well i dont know


----------



## orb451

Not sure if this link will work but here it is anyway:

Modern Warfare 2 Video Game, Press Event Presentation Part II (Cam) | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

It's the initial presentation for MW2, @ 4:36 he talks about tactical insertion, that's where you can choose your respawn. It's part of your equipment load out, not a perk or reward like I thought.

They also go into some of the weapons, kill streaks and other stuff. Definitely worth watching if you guys haven't already seen it.

More crap I gleaned from the vid:

Perk 1 slot:

Marathon - unlimited sprint - uh oh.....
Sleight of Hand - faster reload - that one's the same as COD4
Scavenger - pickup enemy ammo - interesting...
Bling - dual attachments - stupid name, very cool perk though...
Classified - ?????

OK to clarify on the tactical insertion load out, apparently it's a marker on the map / environment that both YOU and the guy using it can see. So the guy doing the presentation says you can blow it up, ruining it for him or just find it and wait nearby, and thus spawn fuck em'.

Perk 2 slot:

Stopping Power - increased bullet damage - same as the last
Lightweight - move faster - combined with unlimited sprint this ought to be amusing
Hardline - killstreaks require 1 less kill - so if you want a 5 killstreak and you use this, it now takes you 4 kills... ummmm ok
Coldblooded - something about thermal - not sure if this makes you invisible to thermal imaging or just plays the Rick James song of the same name over and over again
Classified - ?????


Perk 3 slot:

Commando - ???? can't read the damn writing in the vid
Steady Aim - better shooting from the hip - same as the last
Scrambler - ???? again, can't read the damned thing
3x more classified perks


Death Streak:

Copycat - take someone else's class/perk/loadout after being whacked 4x
Painkiller - ?????
2x classified items


----------



## GazPots

vampiregenocide said:


> They've fixed pretty much everything people have complained about. It sounds miles better than WAW.



Well i never liked WAW to be honest. It just seems like they are adding *WAY* too much shit which will most likely either be utterly awesome or completely ruin the dynamic of what MW was.


Commando perk is apparently a longer melee reach.  I have enough of a hard time fucking stabbing some players (especially the host) without having to worry about uber ninja stabbing me from a kilometre away.

Taken from http://www.gamesradar.com/ps3/moder.../a-2009091515053403065/g-20090326142328171040


----------



## ToniS

Scar Symmetry said:


> a win so epic, it might just be a fail


----------



## CrushingAnvil

GazPots said:


> Well i never liked WAW to be honest. It just seems like they are adding *WAY* too much shit which will most likely either be utterly awesome or completely ruin the dynamic of what MW was.
> 
> 
> Commando perk is apparently a longer melee reach.  I have enough of a hard time fucking stabbing some players (especially the host) without having to worry about uber ninja stabbing me from a kilometre away.
> 
> Taken from Modern Warfare 2 - Multiplayer hands-on, Modern Warfare 2 PS3 Previews | GamesRadar



Hardout, Gary. Stabbing is the last fuckin' thing I think of doing...you can almost feel the 'smugness' when you get fucking stabbed by someone ....



Scar Symmetry said:


> I cannot fucking wait for silenced snipers, it's something I always felt was missing in MW1.
> 
> how can I be a ninja sniper if my sniper gun makes a fucking racket alerting people to exactly where I am?
> 
> silenced shotguns are pathetic though, you got to use one with Far Cry 2 DLC and it's frankly unusable.
> 
> I do agree with Orb though that this game looks like massive overkill on the new stuff.



+1000

I do feel this game will be a lot more intense and it might get kind of over the top in some respects.

Still going to buy it though!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I was guiding my bro through 'All Gillied Up' the other day and it hit me - YOU GET SILENCED SNIPERS IN SINGLE PLAYER MODE.

yet they wouldn't include them in Multiplayer 

hopefully they are unlockable attachments in MW2, so you can choose to use or not use them, only after earning them in the first place.


----------



## orb451

Scar, my understanding is that they have them (as well as silenced shottys) in this one's MP. And yes hopefully they're unlocked only after you've earned them and not just for every n00b to run around with.

Sidenote, got my 360 modded to read copied games, works mint!!!!!!!!!! And means that if the game is leaked (a day, week or month early) I'll be able to play!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was guiding my bro through 'All Gillied Up' the other day and it hit me - YOU GET SILENCED SNIPERS IN SINGLE PLAYER MODE.
> 
> yet they wouldn't include them in Multiplayer
> 
> hopefully they are unlockable attachments in MW2, so you can choose to use or not use them, only after earning them in the first place.



Probably man, looks like they've got rid of martyrdom and juggernaut too  No more fucked up hardcore mode.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> Probably man, looks like they've got rid of martyrdom and juggernaut too  No more fucked up hardcore mode.



Fuck yeah dude.


----------



## HighGain510

I was thoroughly disappointed with Halo 3 ODST (beating it so quickly, I mean) which has me even MORE pumped for MW2 to drop!  I know I'll be able to spend hours upon hours on my 360 playing MW2 multiplayer.... is it November yet?!


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Probably man, looks like they've got rid of martyrdom and juggernaut too  No more fucked up hardcore mode.


 
I'd love if they still had Juggernaut, It stops the useless fuckers from having good perks like UV jam.


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> I was thoroughly disappointed with Halo 3 ODST (beating it so quickly, I mean) which has me even MORE pumped for MW2 to drop!  I know I'll be able to spend hours upon hours on my 360 playing MW2 multiplayer.... is it November yet?!



Was a quick game, but I liked it. November can't come fast enough though 



Prydogga said:


> I'd love if they still had Juggernaut, It stops the useless fuckers from having good perks like UV jam.



True, but UV jammer is now no longer a perk I think, but a killstreak reward.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

HighGain510 said:


> I was thoroughly disappointed with Halo 3 ODST (beating it so quickly, I mean) which has me even MORE pumped for MW2 to drop!  I know I'll be able to spend hours upon hours on my 360 playing MW2 multiplayer.... is it November yet?!



I need to get money for when it comes out


----------



## meisterjager

It's out next month!11!!


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Was a quick game, but I liked it. November can't come fast enough though
> 
> 
> 
> True, but UV jammer is now no longer a perk I think, but a killstreak reward.


----------



## 777

Prydogga said:


>



it is a perk... its in the video. its just not called UAV jammern emore,

newbs


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I can has UAV Jammerz after allz? 

argh! I need money for:

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Assassin's Creed 2
GTA IV: The Ballad of Gay Tony
Need For Speed: Shift

I need these games!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

NEW TRAAAILLLEERR!!!!




Shit gets serious at the end there.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> I can has UAV Jammerz after allz?
> 
> argh! I need money for:
> 
> *Modern Warfare 2!!!!!*
> 
> I need these games!!!



Fixed.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Being IMPOSSIBLY picky, here, but why have they still got AK-47s in this game? No one has used them since the 1950s. Why don't they put in an AKM or AK-74? 

[/nerd rant]


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ZeroSignal said:


> Being IMPOSSIBLY picky, here, but why have they still got AK-47s in this game? No one has used them since the 1950s. Why don't they put in an AKM or AK-74?
> 
> [/nerd rant]



AK-47s are still widely used in the middle east, which are the bad guys in this game, so that's why they're included! Plus it's fun to just hipfire at people with an AK-47 and watch them drop to the ground in multiplayer 

Also, they do have the AK-74u, do your homework


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> AK-47s are still widely used in the middle east, which are the bad guys in this game, so that's why they're included! Plus it's fun to just hipfire at people with an AK-47 and watch them drop to the ground in multiplayer
> 
> Also, they do have the AK-74u, do your homework



This. I hope they've got rid of the AK-47u, though, didn't really see the point of that one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The AK-74u silenced can be awesome for hipfiring as it just sprays and if your enemy is directly in front of them you're pretty much guaranteed to hit them.

However, if you're looking for an accurate gun you can rely on for long-range shots, it's definitely much the last one you should pick


----------



## ZeroSignal

Scar Symmetry said:


> AK-47s are still widely used in the middle east, which are the bad guys in this game, so that's why they're included! Plus it's fun to just hipfire at people with an AK-47 and watch them drop to the ground in multiplayer
> 
> Also, they do have the AK-74u, do your homework



Yeah, but the AKS-74U is woeful and can't hit a barn door IRL, that's why they replaced it with the AK-105.  Also, if you look at the "confirmed" guns list you won't see the AKS-74U which is a shame because it was my favourite gun in the game. 

Actually, I really meant it when I said no-one uses the AK-47. The Russian AKM and AKMS are the worlds most numerous firearm followed up by the Chinese Type-56.

Also, RPDs don't exist any more. Not even in 3rd world countries. They were a WWII gun for chrissakes! 

I'm just being incredibly picky so just ignore me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ah, we have a real-life gun nerd in our midst


----------



## ZeroSignal

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ah, we have a real-life gun nerd in our midst



I actually hate guns with a passion. I just had to do a lot of research while setting up my Russian themed Airsoft team. 

As Nietzsche once said: "Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you."


----------



## darbdavys

actually, AK-47 is one of the most (if not the most) reliable weapon. You could go through water, sand, all kinds of environmental hazards you can think of, and the gun would be almost as good as new (if we don't count scratches ). Practically, it's impossible to get it jammed. And it's assembly is ultra-simple. it takes ~1min to disassemble and assemble it again.
also, if you know how to shoot with it, it's really accurate. not as accurate as an M16, but it's more lethal at close ranges and because of heavier cartridge, you can shoot through metal, wood and stuff like that (urban operations. Car doors, walls, etc.)


----------



## vampiregenocide

darbdavys said:


> actually, AK-47 is one of the most (if not the most) reliable weapon. You could go through water, sand, all kinds of environmental hazards you can think of, and the gun would be almost as good as new (if we don't count scratches ). Practically, it's impossible to get it jammed. And it's assembly is ultra-simple. it takes ~1min to disassemble and assemble it again.
> also, if you know how to shoot with it, it's really accurate. not as accurate as an M16, but it's more lethal at close ranges and because of heavier cartridge, you can shoot through metal, wood and stuff like that (urban operations. Car doors, walls, etc.)



Plus, they cost between $30-150, which is great if you're a poorly funded terrorist.


----------



## dnoel86

Scar Symmetry said:


> haha spawn kills piss me off man



Try playing on pc where they can cram 50+ players on fucking shipment before you bitch about spawn killing


----------



## ZeroSignal

darbdavys said:


> actually, AK-47 is one of the most (if not the most) reliable weapon. You could go through water, sand, all kinds of environmental hazards you can think of, and the gun would be almost as good as new (if we don't count scratches ). Practically, it's impossible to get it jammed. And it's assembly is ultra-simple. it takes ~1min to disassemble and assemble it again.
> also, if you know how to shoot with it, it's really accurate. not as accurate as an M16, but it's more lethal at close ranges and because of heavier cartridge, you can shoot through metal, wood and stuff like that (urban operations. Car doors, walls, etc.)



The hilarious thing is that you're describing an AKM/AK-74. The AK-47 was very inaccurate. Hard as nails but inaccurate. They then perfected it with the Automatic Kalashnikov Modernised, or AKM back in 1959. AK-47s are actually quite rare.

I think the AK-74 would be a great addition to the game because it has almost NO recoil because of it's excellently designed muzzle-break and the disgustingly deadly 5.45mm "poison" bullet. It would be an interesting trade-off because although it would be super powerful it would have zero penetrating power. Players would have to decide which they needed in their gun from each mission (That's another reason why the Russian army always has 2 lads in each squad with a suppressed AKM ).



dnoel86 said:


> Try playing on pc where they can cram 50+ players on fucking shipment before you bitch about spawn killing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Im not that psyched, looks like it might end up being overdone  But my brother will buy it anyways


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It probably will be overdone, I still think it's gonna be awesome though


----------



## st2012

Between this and Uncharted 2 I might not leave my house for the next 6 months...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Has anyone seen the video where some 9 year old on COD4 does all the challenges and gets all the golden guns, and then his brrther prestiges him while he's away? Harsh, but funny as fuck


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> Has anyone seen the video where some 9 year old on COD4 does all the challenges and gets all the golden guns, and then his brrther prestiges him while he's away? Harsh, but funny as fuck



PWN'd!


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> PWN'd!



It gets better, he started shouting at his brother while playing this match, and then starts crying 

Back in the game lobby, one of the other players reveals to him, that had he switched off his console after prestiging, it would've been reset. However, because he finished a full game and increased his rank, the prestige was permanent. This revelation was followed quickly by a loud cry of despair


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Has anyone seen the video where some 9 year old on COD4 does all the challenges and gets all the golden guns, and then his brrther prestiges him while he's away? Harsh, but funny as fuck



Links or it didn't happen 

EDIT: I take it back as I've just seen your link on Facebook


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Links or it didn't happen
> 
> EDIT: I take it back as I've just seen your link on Facebook


 


For those who don't have me on facebook :


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## wannabguitarist

"I had special nights with it!"


----------



## Cyntex

I am really siked for this game, I still play cod4 on regular basis. I find the knive throwing awesome, since I like to stab people, but get owned when they are out of reach.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cyntex said:


> I am really siked for this game, I still play cod4 on regular basis. I find the knive throwing awesome, since I like to stab people, but get owned when they are out of reach.



Not sure about the knife throwing, I see that getting very annoying


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah knife throwing is replacing melee if I'm correct, and melee will become a perk.

Sounds good to me, means I can melee people without being close to people


----------



## cyberwaste6996

The best part is that you can pick the knives back up after you throw them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

cyberwaste6996 said:


> The best part is that you can pick the knives back up after you throw them.



Goldeneye style, nice.


----------



## Izebecool

Ive been counting down the days ever since they confirmed that they would be making a sequel to COD4. I cannot wait for this game its going to be intensely bad ass.


----------



## ZeroSignal

The throwing knives sound interesting. I hope you can get Spetsnaz ballistic knives! 



dnoel86 said:


> Try playing on pc where they can cram 50+ players on fucking shipment before you bitch about spawn killing


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Agh I am actually gonna shit myself when this comes out.

I'm gonna pwn so many n00bs it's not even real 

I aim to be high up on the Leaderboards this time! (until I get bored of it at least)

[/nerd]


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Agh I am actually gonna shit myself when this comes out.
> 
> I'm gonna pwn so many n00bs it's not even real
> 
> I aim to be high up on the Leaderboards this time! (until I get bored of it at least)
> 
> [/nerd]



Lol same man


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Also, I am SO glad that this game will be an 18+ 

It won't stop little cunts playing it all together, but it will certainly trim some of them down.

16+ for Europe and 15+ for Australia = fail.

However, Hans Zimmer producing the score is fucking epic.

One month today!!! Can I get a HALLELUJAH???


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also, I am SO glad that this game will be an 18+
> 
> It won't stop little cunts playing it all together, but it will certainly trim some of them down.
> 
> 16+ for Europe and 15+ for Australia = fail.
> 
> However, Hans Zimmer producing the score is fucking epic.
> 
> One month today!!! Can I get a HALLELUJAH???



 Hallelujah.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm on Prestige 7 on COD4 right now, I wonder if I can reach 9 before 6 comes out...



Done and done. Prestige 9, Level 40. Booyah.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Done and done. Prestige 9, Level 40. Booyah.



You're a crazy motherfucker man. 


I just bought the 'new' maps


----------



## vampiregenocide

26 Days.


I'm playing COD5 to pass the time. I'm raping at that game. Thought it would be tricky to get used to the weapons, but I'm actually better at COD5. Just started really and I have a 1.15 K/D ratio. Might have to buy my own copy (Its my bros) and get the maps.

We should rep some Nazi Zombies


----------



## Scar Symmetry

You're better at COD5? I find the weapons frustratingly inaccurate.

The BAR gun is good and so is the silver one but I hate the majority of the guns.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> You're better at COD5? I find the weapons frustratingly inaccurate.
> 
> The BAR gun is good and so is the silver one but I hate the majority of the guns.



Yeah they are hard to get the control of, but I find with the right perks backing them they can be awesome.

MP40 or Gweher + Stopping power = 

I really hate the BAR tbh, I need to rank up and get the better machine guns.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Scar Symmetry said:


> You're better at COD5? I find the weapons frustratingly inaccurate.
> 
> The BAR gun is good and so is the silver one but I hate the majority of the guns.



The MG42 and the FG42 both own ALL guns in that game. ESPECIALLY the FG42.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I like the SVT actually that gun is accurate as fuck!

Ross: once you've got the upgrade for the BAR, it's one of the most accurate guns on the game


----------



## HighGain510

In preparation for MW2 Day next month, I have just picked up a Samsung 50" 1080P Plasma!  Gotta love price matching... Best Buy had a TV + Bluray pairing special and the manager at Sears told me he would take care of me if I bought the same deal from Sears (even though technically their price-matching policy states they won't honor package deals for price-matching ) so I did and since the discount @ Best Buy was taken off the TV I should in theory be able to return the Bluray player back to the online store and end up with a 50" (nice as hell model, btw!) Samsung Plasma for... wait for it... wait for it.... $850 after tax.   In addition to that I get the price-match PLUS 10% of the difference which I believe due to the extra high price of Sear's "normal" sale price on the set comes out to an extra $60 which effectively pays for my copy of MW2!!! SEARS FTMFW!  TV gets delivered today so I'll have some time to break it in before next month... who is up for some COD4 tonight?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

^ One happy guy


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> ^ One happy guy



 I can't wait for MW2 to drop, I'm already excited for that, but it's hard to beat new tv day!


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Super looking forward to november 11th or whatever it is 



HighGain510 said:


> I can't wait for MW2 to drop, I'm already excited for that, but it's hard to beat new tv day!



 Fuckin' jelous of you right now, Matt.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like the SVT actually that gun is accurate as fuck!
> 
> Ross: once you've got the upgrade for the BAR, it's one of the most accurate guns on the game



Oh yeah its definately accurate, just lacks a bit of punch the other light machine guns have.


----------



## darbdavys

N4G.com : Modern Warfare 2 PC will have no dedicated servers or mods.

Community manager fourzerotwo has dropped a bombshell on the PC community as he confirmed there will be NO dedicated servers, no mods, no server lists and matchmaking only for the PC version on Modern Warfare 2, a first for the Call of Duty series, a series known for its large modding community and high number of dedicated servers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Even more reason to buy an Xbox 360


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just went back to MW after a week of playing WAW...bloody annoying ha ha. Theres a lot more thought in WAW, its more relaxed but in a tactical way if you get me, whereas MW is just running about with big guns  I have a 1.17 k/d ratio on WAW compared to 0.75 on MW  Maybe I'll get off to a better start on MW2


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My K/D ratio has been stuck on 0.88 for ages, even if I rape match after match with little to no deaths it still stays the same 

My brother has just surpassed 1.00 and now has 50 or so kills more than deaths, pretty proud of him as I'm pretty sure his ratio was less than mine and he's managed to knock it up that far!

My K/D ratio on Modern Warfare 2 will be much better!


----------



## darbdavys

Scar Symmetry said:


> Even more reason to buy an Xbox 360


I've got an x360  it's just RROD'd, cba fixing it


----------



## Scar Symmetry

darbdavys said:


> I've got an x360  it's just RROD'd, cba fixing it



Get Microsoft to fix it for you, they take it to Germany, stick new hardware in it (better than the hardware it comes with) and they give you a card for Xbox Live for 1 month for free 

Well worth doing


----------



## st2012

This game is getting close...


----------



## Scar Symmetry

23 days...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> My K/D ratio has been stuck on 0.88 for ages, even if I rape match after match with little to no deaths it still stays the same
> 
> My brother has just surpassed 1.00 and now has 50 or so kills more than deaths, pretty proud of him as I'm pretty sure his ratio was less than mine and he's managed to knock it up that far!
> 
> My K/D ratio on Modern Warfare 2 will be much better!



I think because I started MW first as a noob, and I've gotten better since I still sucked for a while which had an effect on my K/D ratio. Wheras I started WAW with more experience so I got a fresh start and I have a hundred or so kills more than deaths.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I think because I started MW first as a noob, and I've gotten better since I still sucked for a while which had an effect on my K/D ratio. Wheras I started WAW with more experience so I got a fresh start and I have a hundred or so kills more than deaths.



Yeah same dude 

We will have an even better fresh start with MW2!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah same dude
> 
> We will have an even better fresh start with MW2!


----------



## dnoel86

So, quick question here...how many of you guys play this on pc vs consoles?

I'm kind of on the fence about the pc version since this 

GameSpot Video: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Robert Bowling Interview

Why the fuck would you take out dedicated servers for pc gaming? If I wanted to play matchmaking, I'd buy it for my 360...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I play the console version, can't deal with PC games. But that is going to screw people over.


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah same dude
> 
> We will have an even better fresh start with MW2!



I think we'll need to tag up so I can get some help leveling up! I had a match this weekend where I went 22-4 and my team STILL lost because we had a noob who was like 2-20 and a bunch of others not far above him.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah a MW2 SS.org clan with people that are wicked good is a good idea, means less losses and less deaths 

I'm one of those people that only ever plays Hardcore Search and Destroy, so HCS&D masters give me a shout!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah a MW2 SS.org clan with people that are wicked good is a good idea, means less losses and less deaths
> 
> I'm one of those people that only ever plays Hardcore Search and Destroy, so HCS&D masters give me a shout!



Ah man its all about hardcore headquarters. Maximum points ftw


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm pretty sure you get more points from HCS&D 

I would like to express my frustration at fucking LAG.

The amount of times that I shoot a guy dead on and the bullets don't register is fucking insane, no wonder my K/D is stuck at 0.88


----------



## Scar Symmetry

3 weeks today!

My relationship with my girlfriend is going to go severely downhill once I get my hands on this


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> I would like to express my frustration at fucking LAG.
> 
> The amount of times that I shoot a guy dead on and the bullets don't register is fucking insane, no wonder my K/D is stuck at 0.88



The only time I've experienced lag since I've been in the house has been due to the host dropping.  LAN connection to fiber optic FTMFW! 



Scar Symmetry said:


> 3 weeks today!
> 
> My relationship with my girlfriend is going to go severely downhill once I get my hands on this


----------



## darbdavys

Scar Symmetry said:


> Get Microsoft to fix it for you, they take it to Germany, stick new hardware in it (better than the hardware it comes with) and they give you a card for Xbox Live for 1 month for free
> 
> Well worth doing


it's flashed 

also
Dedicated Servers for CoD:MW2 - Signatures

Team ploXebo - Why no MW2 Dedicated servers is bad | Team ploXebo

What does an upset PC community look like? - FPSadmin.com


----------



## FretWizard88

I play this on PS3 if anyone else does hit me up with an invite my Screen Name is: Matt-The-Butcher


----------



## orb451

In case you guys hadn't read it already:

Infinity Ward

Lots of good info from fourzerotwo direct.

Here's some regarding MP and Maps:

@fourzerotwo: I've noticed at the end of a game there is a slow-mo killcam, could you tell us if the kill cam relates to us or a certain kill

fourzerotwo wroteseve515: That's the "Game Winning Kill". It shows the last kill in slow motion along with the Callsign of who got it to every1 ingame. #MW2



Evil_Paladin wrotefourzerotwo: Can you now give us a final number of maps that will be in Multiplayer?

fourzerotwo wroteEvil_Paladin: nah. I can never confirm exact numbers, exact playlists (for the most part) or things like that. Want to keep surprises high.



R0DSTER wrotefourzerotwo: mw2 needs more eviroment interaction that mw1 lacked, can this be expected? (like, shooting steam pipes to make a smoke screen)

fourzerotwo wroteR0DSTER: It does. In #MW2 - there is a lot of environmental reaction to a fire fight. You can see quite a bit of that in the MP vids we did.



EliteUnit wrotefourzerotwo: is the spawning system better then MW1 

fourzerotwo wroteEliteUnit: We've improved every aspect of the game. Including spawn logic to prevent spawns in danger, in front of enemies, etc.




GibsonD90 wrotefourzerotwo: Have grenade physics or blast range been altered? I don't see how someone can throw a grenade over 3 buildings!?

fourzerotwo wroteGibsonD90: Grenades actually HAVE physics now. Before they did not, so they'll react realistically to the environment and world around them.



Heirek wrotefourzerotwo: Since there is snow maps now, will there be any snow ghillie suits?

fourzerotwo wroteHeirek: Ohh yeah. Unique ghillie suits for each environment. Not only that, but enemy snipers look different than friendly snipers. #MW2



Calbino wrotefourzerotwo: Will there be civilians on either Multiplayer/Special Ops?

fourzerotwo wroteCalbino: There won't be any civilians in Multiplayer, but they add a layer of tactical gameplay in Single Player and Spec Ops missions. #MW2



ASnorkel wrotefourzerotwo: What type of weather effects will there be on MP maps. ie. snow, rain, dust storms...

fourzerotwo wroteASnorkel: All of the above. Quite a few maps have varying degrees of visibility due to weather effects.



SeanC92 wrotefourzerotwo: Are there snow maps in multiplayer?

fourzerotwo wroteSeanC92: Yeah - there will be snow maps in Multiplayer.




And some more info:



Mdusiek wrotefourzerotwo: will it be possible to knifesnipe? I know gravity affects knife path but if u calculate it precisely?? Lol answear mate

fourzerotwo wroteMdusiek: Not possible. You can only throw it so far.



kraven911 wrotefourzerotwo: When designing the weps for MW2 did you do Ballistics tests? Are the weps in-game refleted on that? Third try 

fourzerotwo wrotekraven911: Every weapon has a ballistics profile that determines how much it will penetrate an object, depending on that objects density.



Scorp96 wrotefourzerotwo: How does the throwing knife work?

fourzerotwo wroteScorp96: It's a knife. That you throw. Has a slight arc to it, so takes skill to aim properly. If you miss, it'll stick & can be picked up.



iMakin wrotefourzerotwo: do you have to equip a certain grenade so it is able to stick to the enemy?

fourzerotwo wroteiMakin: You an customize your 'Equipment' now. So you'd have to give up a standard frag for a semtex, or a throwing knife, or tact insert.



arcticwolf1 wrotefourzerotwo: we see some mines pop up in the Infamy vid similar to bettys from world @ war. Could you please tell us if they are in MP?

fourzerotwo wrotearcticwolf1: No. That was a single player trailer, those mines aren't in multiplayer.



MW2_PS3 wrotefourzerotwo: What is your favorite gun in the game?

fourzerotwo wroteMW2_PS3: when you first get the game, I prefer the UMP45 until I unlock the ACR. Although recently the FAL has been my favorite, single shot



MatrixxGW wrotefourzerotwo: with new weapons in #MW2 will there be challenges for each class like: Assault, Sniper etc with unlocking Attachments / Cammo?

fourzerotwo wroteMatrixxGW: Yeah. Challenges per weapon, per class, and even weapons per attachment. Lots more challenges and different types of challenges.



3DuArD0242 wrotefourzerotwo: Will the EOTECH sight be able to zoom in more then the Red Dot Sight?

fourzerotwo wrote3DuArD0242: An EOTECH sight is holographic. It creates a sight picture (circle w/ dot in the middle) holographically in the scope. #MW2



JRLOLOL wrotefourzerotwo: what are the possible attachment combinations with the bling perk? for example, heartbeat sensor and rds?

fourzerotwo wroteJRLOLOL: You can combine any attachments you want, given they don't physically overlap each other. i.e. Red Dot can't fit on top of a scope.



TheNardDoger wrotefourzerotwo: People are saying the Riot Shields are too overpowerd. Do they have a breaking point? Is it going to be balanced?

fourzerotwo wroteTheNardDoger: No. They can't be destroyed but you're slow moving, plus shield gets cracks (so no visibility after awhile). Can't shoot also



Sub_Zero990 wrotefourzerotwo: I read on IGN.com that some attachments now have effect ( like double-tap), if this is true can you tell us anything.

fourzerotwo wroteSub_Zero990: Correct, certain things that used to be perks are now attachments. Bandolier for example is now an Extended Mags attachment.



ArisNajeeb wrotefourzerotwo: How does tactical insertion work when thrown out of a map?

fourzerotwo wroteArisNajeeb: Tactical Insertion can't be thrown out of the map, it's dropped at your feet, not thrown in #MW2



KollinNapier wrotefourzerotwo: Will there be heat vision and/or night vision included in the game?

fourzerotwo wroteKollinNapier Yeah - one of the new attachments is a Thermal Scope


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm pretty sure you get more points from HCS&D
> 
> I would like to express my frustration at fucking LAG.
> 
> The amount of times that I shoot a guy dead on and the bullets don't register is fucking insane, no wonder my K/D is stuck at 0.88



Meh to each and his own  

And same man


----------



## CentaurPorn

I was actually looking forward to the game until they dropped the bombshell of no dedicated servers, or mods. After that news I don't even know if I will bother picking it up. 

ahh well..it was going to be completely overshadowed by Left 4 dead 2 for me anyway.


----------



## gambit

st2012 what is your psn id? matt-the-butcher expect me to add you. my psn id is boneslinger1. feel free to add me if i dont add you first.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I really hope they haven't overcooked this. If they have, a lot of people aren't going to be very happy. 

Hopefully they've tailored it for an adult audience only, I don't care for playing online with mouthy 14/15 year old kids with anger problems.


----------



## vampiregenocide

There are always gna be kids on there, and tbh I've had more trouble with 'adults' than kids.


----------



## dnoel86

CentaurPorn said:


> I was actually looking forward to the game until they dropped the bombshell of no dedicated servers, or mods. After that news I don't even know if I will bother picking it up.



I feel you on this one, man...Might as well just buy it for console now, or just keep playing COD4 like I'm doing 


I'm hoping operation flashpoint will be some kind of alternative...that game looks pretty beastly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> There are always gna be kids on there, and tbh I've had more trouble with 'adults' than kids.



See that's what my brother says too, but I believe if the gaming style is more mature, it will definitely attract less kids.

The reason so many kids play COD4 is because it's user friendly, easy to get good at and accessible.

COD6 on the other hand will be an 18 (in our country anyway) and if it's harder and aimed more at the mature gamer, I think we actually will see a decrease in kids playing it. Things like improved physics will make the difference IMO.

Here's to hoping.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

dnoel86 said:


> I feel you on this one, man...Might as well just buy it for console now, or just keep playing COD4 like I'm doing
> 
> 
> I'm hoping operation flashpoint will be some kind of alternative...that game looks pretty beastly.



If you're looking for a Call of Duty fix, do not buy. It's a million miles from Call of Duty 4.


----------



## vehemence

i didnt feel like reading through 18 pages butfor you pc gamers.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Game MW2 getting no modding love? ** Updated news - Mod DB

read that.

then sign here. 

Dedicated Servers for CoD:MW2 Petition


for you slackers who dont wanna link.

General:
--IW partnering through Steam is what you will see in the future. Matchmaking is not through Steam, but IW.NET is run in conjunction with Steam.
--GSP's will no longer be renting out servers.
--No PunkBuster. VAC will be used as an anti cheat.
--Retail distribution: Pre-orders will get a disk. Or you could order from Steam.
--DLC may now need to be paid for - not confirmed.
--Piracy was only a small reason for going to IW.NET - not the whole reason.

Clans: 
--No more clan servers. Private matches, replace clan servers. 
--Listen servers will connect to each other.
--IW.NET/Steam will replace the community server admin 

Competitive Gaming :
--Competitive gaming has changed as we know it.
--It might be possible in the future for IW engineers to load a 'competitive' setting on IW.NET, but it is far from a guarantee. It might also never happen. 

Modding :
--Modding the game is now very much in question. Fourzerotwo had no info on modding. However, it appears that there will be no community mods or maps for MW2. 
--Modding in SpecOps? Unknown.



also, for pc, there are MANY GREAT COD4/5 MODS!

cod5- zombiex mod 
cod4- k3 mod
cod4- eXtreme mod
cod4- STAR WARS!! WHAT!111 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMNpVrrELDM&feature=player_embedded
cod 4- WHAT MODERN PAINTBALL!!! 11 1 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48GYyC9xPlA
[SIZE=+6]140905 Total Signatures


[/SIZE]


----------



## darbdavys

I wrote this on prev page


----------



## Scar Symmetry

16 days futhamuckas!

There's been so many shit games this year, if this and Assassin's Creed II aren't amazing I might actually cry


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm not sure about AC2. The first one was promising but wasn't engrossing enough to keep me playing. I'm hesitant to shell out on the second as improved as it looks.

Left 4 Dead 2 _will_ be awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

2 weeks now!


----------



## HighGain510

The gameplay looks so slick, I love it!  I ordered mine through Amazon because they were giving a $20 gift card with the purchase so hopefully it actually shows up ON the release date!


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## vampiregenocide

Dave you are a God among men.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Wait, did they take melee away?


----------



## vampiregenocide

wannabguitarist said:


> Wait, did they take melee away?



Nah its a perk now I think.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Dave you are a God among men.


----------



## orb451

Game over bitches  I Have Modern Warfare 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got it from some guy who knows some guy who knows some guy did some work for Keyser Soze. It's a full copy, BUT, and this is a big, stinky, hairy but, we can't play online (yeah yeah yeah I know). At least not yet anyway. But we played for 3 hours just on my console and I must say, this is game is fucking SICK. We played Free-for-all on all but one of the maps the whole time and leveled up a bit. Mind you this is all with offline accounts but it's awesome to see all the little goodies IW hid from us.

Coolest thing so far??? Tactical Nuke. Possibly.

More info AND pictures to follow. I do NOT have one of those fancy schmancy capture cards so my shitty camera stills will have to do. I slept for 3 hours, going to go fuck around with it now and report back all the info I can in a little bit.

And no, I'm not bullshitting or joking.


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> Game over bitches  I Have Modern Warfare 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got it from some guy who knows some guy who knows some guy did some work for Keyser Soze. It's a full copy, BUT, and this is a big, stinky, hairy but, we can't play online (yeah yeah yeah I know). At least not yet anyway. But we played for 3 hours just on my console and I must say, this is game is fucking SICK. We played Free-for-all on all but one of the maps the whole time and leveled up a bit. Mind you this is all with offline accounts but it's awesome to see all the little goodies IW hid from us.
> 
> Coolest thing so far??? Tactical Nuke. Possibly.
> 
> More info AND pictures to follow. I do NOT have one of those fancy schmancy capture cards so my shitty camera stills will have to do. I slept for 3 hours, going to go fuck around with it now and report back all the info I can in a little bit.
> 
> And no, I'm not bullshitting or joking.


----------



## orb451

OK, I've unlocked some more shit, up to Level 30 right now just by doing S&D over and over again... 

Overall here's my rundown:

Maps - Not a bad start, most seem as big or bigger than whats in COD4 which to me is a good thing. Only 1 really small map and 1 that's about equal to Kill house. All others are either medium or large. Lots of detail in the maps, good variety of different environments. One of them, forget which one, is a campers wet dream. Shitloads of tiny holes in the walls and tight alleys to setup camp. A few others are definitely a snipers wet dream. Destructible environments have improved, can't shoot out new holes in walls unfortunately but there's lots of windows, holes, doorways and multiple ins/outs to just about everywhere. Some of the maps, like Favela are going to take some time to get to know, there's a ridiculous amount of hiding spots.

Weapons - Lots of new ones. I'm still weary of the whole overkill / dual-weapons by default thing. Can make just about ANY class over powered, but its obviously pretty early to tell if that's the case. Machine pistol???? Guess that takes care of those modded controller dickheads that would run around with the 1911 or Desert Eagle rapid firing. They've got one called the G18 I believe, full auto, looks like a run of the mill pistol (not a Skorpion, not an Uzi)... thing is sick. Most of the others I tried (various AR's & SMGs) were all very good. Iron sights on the weapons I tried all seemed good too, nothing too clunky or in the way. I don't snipe so I didn't mess around with them that much, other than the Barret, it is what it is.

Perks - Most seem pretty useful depending on the game type and style of play. Pretty much like COD4 in that respect. As far as them being better or vastly different, as IW said, they basically took some basic perks and turned them into equipment load outs. Bandolier is now extended mags, double tap is now rapid fire and deep impact appears to now be called FMJ. Death streaks are lame, but whatever, they are what they are and at least they're not there by default (martydom and last stand - now called final stand.... oooooh.... ahhhhh....)

Graphics - As good as the videos make it look, it's better on your TV... duh.

Kill Streaks - shitloads more than COD4 and the ones I've tried so far (Pave Low, Tactical Nuke, AC130, Sentry) as well as the standard ones, are ridiculous. Just fucking ridiculous. 

More to follow....


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Any idea what level it goes up to online? If it's more than 55 that would be super gay.


----------



## orb451

Yes, max level online is 70... and you get an assload of points for every little thing you do in-game. I think they said they put so many new perks/achievements in there that they needed to bump the level to 70. Whatever.

Looks like the AK47 is NOT unlocked until level 70... for whatever that's worth.

Here's some pics:

Ready to go!






The maps....






Split Screen w/ Barrett:





Attachments will obviously vary depending on what weapon you select but this is the basic gist of what you can throw on your weapon... and with bling you can double up:





The AR's:





The perks (Perk 1):






Perk 2:






Perk 3:






If they're hiding other perks, great! If not... this is what we're getting. I'm only interested in MP and maybe Spec Ops so I'm not going to report on what single player is like, I'm sure it's the hottest thing since sun tans. If you guys want more pics either post here or PM me and I'll send them along.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Oh man that is all different sorts of shades of awesome!


----------



## GTR0B

orb, I am what is to be now known as a seriously jealous fucker.

Can you tell me what level the M16 is unlocked at?

10 days man...........for me anyway


----------



## orb451

ESP, the M16A4 is unlocked at Level 40. 

It seems to me they've gone ahead and put in a SHITLOAD, a fucking TRUCKLOAD of achievements, banners, flags, etc... stuff, that to me anyway, is like "meh". Whatever. It's kind of neat... but kinda pointless... hence the reason for them making the points so much higher and upping the level to 70. I would have hoped for a lot less kiddie crap and a lot more unlockable weapon/perks. But, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt and hope that maybe they add in other cool stuff when the game's released or shortly after.

And for any asswipes out there, I'm buying the game too. Not just the $60 version, I'm buying the $150 uber dorko version... so I'm not feeling too bad about playing this now (and unlocking NOTHING online) and only being able to play system-link/split-screen. That's to anyone that thinks that rips/piracy equals lost sales.












Oh and here's the kill streak rewards:






Note the Tactical Nuke @ 25 kills. I don't know how often people will be getting that but we tried it out last night just screwing around and holy shit it's ridiculous. It's game over with that thing inbound.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Wow thanks for the motherload of awesome there. You can go into third person mode apparently have you figured out how to do it?


----------



## orb451

Yeah, it's under the options for private matches, me and my friends played a quick game on Favela in 3rd person (1 vs 1). It's pretty cool, a little weird as it's different from what I'm used to seeing, but still cool.


----------



## GazPots

What the fuck. They've put in a nuclear bomb as a killstreak award?


Oh dear. Overkill indeed.


----------



## cyberwaste6996

GazPots said:


> What the fuck. They've put in a nuclear bomb as a killstreak award?
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Overkill indeed.


 
Not really...the kill streak for it is 25 so it probably won't be that common.


----------



## Xanithon

I'm getting psyched for this , hopefully the online wont be laggy (yay NZL internet!) - perks look okay.
I'm confused over Deathstreaks actually... Whats the point in them? Making sure noobs have a chance at getting points?

Juuuuuuuuuuust getting ready for the PC Release of Modern Warfare 2 
(note about 40% of time was spent camping  )


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> What the fuck. They've put in a nuclear bomb as a killstreak award?
> 
> 
> Oh dear. Overkill indeed.



Agreed! I think it's strange that someone can get 25 kills without ONE guy on your team being able to hit him (or at the very least toss a grenade his way while he's busy taking out your teammates ) unless he is just a camper, I don't think there should be a streak that allows you to just up and end the game. One guy can rock the board but if his whole team sucks they can lose the match still in COD4!  I had a match where I had the top score (not amazing, I just had 24-3 I think?) but we still lost because they had a bunch of average guys with more positive than negative K-D ratios.  One guy dominating =/= game over.  It would be a better killstreak award to just have a large bomb instead of a nuke that would just destroy the other team for one respawn rather than ending the whole game!


----------



## GazPots

Ive still got the game pre-ordered but all the vids ive watched and now this i'm still in the "they've fucked it" camp. 


I did notice there wasn't a lot if any of the spawn infront of the enemy crap/in a minefield crap.


If they sort that then i might enjoy it hardcore style. I just can't stand the normal game mode. Especially with the millions of killstreaks/buzzkills/deathstreak/wtf signs bombarding your screen.



Still, the second that nuke goes off and the game ends is the second this game becomes fail.


----------



## forelander

GazPots said:


> Still, the second that nuke goes off and the game ends is the second this game becomes fail.



It's ok I'm sure you'll be able to find a custom server that cuts shit like that outta the game.

Oh wait, no, you won't.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Thats why balanced teams should be decided by K/D ratio, not rank.


And I don't have a problem with the nuke, I doub't I'll see it that often lol


Also, whats ping?


----------



## orb451

Vamp are you serious about ping? Ping is the time in milliseconds from one internet connection to another. Ideally you want that # as low a possible... if you were kidding, sorry for taking the bait.

As to the rest, my highest kill streak is 31 in COD4, I did it on Ambush and it was just pure shit luck, on a really really good day if I'm lucky I might get a 11 or 12 kill streak and that's only in Free-for-all.

One thing I've noticed about MW2 is that the spawn system SUCKS. Sucks fucking bad. At least in Free-for-all and TDM. I sure as shit hope it's better in other gametypes.

Overall I think the game will be fun but it's definitely got some glaring clumps of turd sticking out of it. I think IW is a victim of their own success in a way, and in another way, I think they're arrogant and assume that this latest iteration is so god-like that they're above reproach. I disagree with that line of thinking and believe they should make things BETTER not just assume that everything + kitchen sink -> game = FUN! Because to me anyway, it doesn't make it fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> Vamp are you serious about ping? Ping is the time in milliseconds from one internet connection to another. Ideally you want that # as low a possible... if you were kidding, sorry for taking the bait.



 No its cool I didn't actually know what it was never heard it before


----------



## meisterjager

I just got an email from Play.com assuring me that, due to the postal strikes, my preorder of MWII will be despatched by courier for guaranteed delivery on it's release date.

Up yours, Royal Mail!


----------



## HighGain510

meisterjager said:


> I just got an email from Play.com assuring me that, due to the postal strikes, my preorder of MWII will be despatched by courier for guaranteed delivery on it's release date.
> 
> Up yours, Royal Mail!



I was wondering about this myself (in the US though)... if you pre-order through an online store, will it get delivered on the release date or like a few days later? I pre-ordered on Amazon because they gave a $20 gift card with it... now I'm wondering if I am going to be stuck waiting until like Thursday to get the game in my hands...?  I've never opted for the online deal but figured an extra $20 towards another game (more than likely Bad Company 2 when it comes out) would be sweet but it got me thinking about how they handle new releases since I've never pre-ordered with Amazon before.


----------



## AvantGuardian

HighGain510 said:


> I was wondering about this myself (in the US though)... if you pre-order through an online store, will it get delivered on the release date or like a few days later? I pre-ordered on Amazon because they gave a $20 gift card with it... now I'm wondering if I am going to be stuck waiting until like Thursday to get the game in my hands...?  I've never opted for the online deal but figured an extra $20 towards another game (more than likely Bad Company 2 when it comes out) would be sweet but it got me thinking about how they handle new releases since I've never pre-ordered with Amazon before.



I pre-ordered from Amazon and there was a shipping choice called "release date delivery" for $6. I did a little research and supposedly its just two-day shipping, but they send the game out two days before the release date. This is my first Amazon pre-order too, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## GazPots

Or just get it from Game.co.uk


They sent Forza 3 out almost a week early due to the royal mail strikes. I saw people getting them delivered and pre-ordered it on the tuesday (release friday) and it came the next day. Which was awesome.



So i've stuck to game.co.uk and we'll see how they do with modern warfare 2. Currently my pre-order is packed awaiting release. 


i'm 90% sure i'll get it early but if i don't i'll be guaranteed to get it on release day without having to move a muscle. 

HA!


Got emailed by game.co.uk to say my MW" is in the mail with upgraded delivery. Should get it pronto.


----------



## meisterjager

^ that's awesome man, I'll probably use them from now on  Play.com have been known to get games delivered the day before release. Infact, a friend of mine once told me this was standard practice.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats why balanced teams should be decided by K/D ratio, not rank.





3 days now...


----------



## willyman101

Pre-ordering this cheeky bitch tomorrow. The latest day possible to save me the agonising wait for it in the post.


----------



## forelander

PC Modern Warfare 2: it&#039;s much worse than you thought - Ars Technica


----------



## Tiger

Sounds pretty rough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

One day now. Fucking win. If they've overdone this game I am going to be so pissed off


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Oh and to all you PC gamers: now you have to play it like the rest of us have to, stop whinging


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Oh and to all you PC gamers: now you have to play it like the rest of us have to, stop whinging









Awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ONE DAY MUTHAS!

Fap fap fap fap fap.


----------



## ToniS

Only 9v9 on the PC? That's just fucking wrong. Why did they have to screw this up?

Oh well, it should arrive tomorrow, so we'll see just how much they fucked this up.


----------



## Prydogga

tongarr said:


> Only 9v9 on the PC? That's just fucking wrong. Why did they have to screw this up?
> 
> Oh well, it should arrive tomorrow, so we'll see just how much they fucked this up.



Only? What did it used to be/what is it on xbox/ps3?


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> Only? What did it used to be/what is it on xbox/ps3?



I think the issue with limiting on PC (note that's what he's talking about, not 360/PS3 as I think those were 9v9 before?) is that if you're in a clan with more than 9 members on a team you're restricted with how many people you can play in a match.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

First review for it up:

Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 video game review - Telegraph


----------



## vampiregenocide

Eeeeeee! 


I can't play it till like 5 tomorrow evening


----------



## Scar Symmetry

People who ordered from Play.com already have it arghhhhhhh!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> People who ordered from Play.com already have it arghhhhhhh!



I know someone on my friends list is playing it now 


Whose starting with campaign and whose going straight into online? I'm mixing it up myself, couple of levels of campaign first, then a bit of online and so on.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Wooow, Pc gets fucked


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I know someone on my friends list is playing it now
> 
> Whose starting with campaign and whose going straight into online? I'm mixing it up myself, couple of levels of campaign first, then a bit of online and so on.



I have literally nothing to do all week so I'm going to go between the two like you say, the campaign is only 6-8 hours long apparently so should have it finished up by the end of the week so I can get on with becoming a multiplayer master!

12 hours and counting til I have this game in my hands...


----------



## canuck brian

I'm just happy there is a reticle for me to aim at people and then shoot them.


----------



## meisterjager

Scar Symmetry said:


> People who ordered from Play.com already have it arghhhhhhh!


 


That means it's waiting for me at home!!!!!11!! OMGWTFBBQWAFFLESAUCE!!111

... Too bad I gotta see the missus tonight


----------



## GazPots

Play.com didnt deliver to my mates today.


I got minne from Game.co.uk at 12pm and have since spent most of the day just playing it. 


It's addicitve. 



Suffice to say this game is spectacular. The normal mode is good but Hardcore mode is THE SHIT people.


----------



## HighGain510

Less than an hour now....  I'm home with the flu (had it since fucking FRIDAY... yeah, Crohn's Disease + immuno-suppresant medication = worst immune system ever.) but I am running out to grab my copy then playing a match or two and crashing. I'm stuck at home tomorrow again since I'm not even close to 100% yet so I'm sure I'll see some of you guys online at some point.


----------



## Korngod

just finished our midnight release at best buy. we dont normally do midnight releases, but have been more recently, had a good turn out and had players from the Jacksonville Jaguars there. It was a blast.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Off to pick this up in 15 mins!

Opinions will be posted, oh yes they will...

The wait is over!


----------



## ToniS

OMG! Gonna get home from work at 4pm and then it's GAME TIME!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I has 

So much lag...


----------



## Esp Griffyn

lmao epic fail from Infinity Ward. You'd think for such an anticipated game (that was obviously going to be played by a squillion people) they'd make sure they drafted in enough servers to cope. It's not like this game was only going to be played by 4 or 5 people!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Made my way to level 14 on both Team Deathmatch and Search and Destroy, definitely got the feel for it now.

Going to endeavour into single player now, see what's in store


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Wow, the third mission is pretty disturbing


----------



## st2012

Picked it up on my way in to work this morning. Now I just have to wait all fucking day to get home and play...


----------



## schecter007

cannto wait to buy this tomorrow!! so anyone in sydney no where to buy a good 'gamer' rocker chair???


----------



## mikernaut

I'm kinda on the fence about picking it up as I'm not a big fan of Activision after being laid off by then 2 months back.

It does sound like they took out partychat from most multiplayer gameplay modes which would be a really bad thing IMO. I love to just play and chat with my friends and not have to listen to the whiny 12yr olds talking smack constantly. 

The spec ops /co-op mode sounds fun. I'd like to hear more about that. Is it the single player campaign but just co-op or something different? also do you have to unlock it? (ala beating the campaign)

reports also say that the campaign is pretty short.


----------



## B Lopez

...waiting for mine to come in the mail


----------



## AvantGuardian

Mine is "out for delivery" per the UPS website. I've got a long work day today, but I get tomorrow off for Veteran's Day! I guess I'll consider playing MW2 all night tonight and all day tomorrow my way of honoring the troops.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The campaign isn't that short. Yeah it's 8/9 hours long short, but there's a lot packed into that time.

I'm happy with it.


----------



## meisterjager

Scar Symmetry said:


> I has
> 
> So much lag...


 
My internet connection's been SHIT recently. DO NOT WANT


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Campaign now complete, best Call of Duty yet, easily 

Not sold on the Multiplayer though


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Wow, the third mission is pretty disturbing



Yeah man  I wasn't sure what to make of that one.

Only played the first couple of levels so far, but it is far better what I've played. My brother has already completed the campaign, so I'm making sure I don't find out what happens 

No one tell me, or you'll get a letter bomb 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Campaign now complete, best Call of Duty yet, easily
> 
> Not sold on the Multiplayer though



I love it. It took me a few games to get into it (Didn't like any of the classes I started with, but now I am on lvl9 I think and I have the SCAR, which owns ), but now I'm getting into it and its a lot more to keep you interested than COD4. With so much to unlock, I'm gna be playin a while


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm putting it down to one of two things: 

1) My lack of sleep last night

2) They've actually fucked it and I'll never enjoy it

We shall find out tomorrow...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm putting it down to one of two things:
> 
> 1) My lack of sleep last night
> 
> 2) They've actually fucked it and I'll never enjoy it
> 
> We shall find out tomorrow...



Ah man.


I think its partly the fact its a sequel, and its been hyped up so much it was destined to not meet all of our expectations. I think if you treat it as a brand new game, forget about other CODs maybe you'll enjoy it more  Though my bro isn't liking it much atm.


----------



## HighGain510

Been playing for a little while today and loving it. No lag on my games thus far which is sweet, although one game the host left and I see what they were saying about the wait time to choose a new host and get it started up... I had a guy with a headshot in my crosshairs, game stopped, guy left, new host picked, game started, guy had enough time to move out of the way and fire back. THAT is lame.  Other than that, no major complaints! 

P.S. Riot shield =


----------



## Scar Symmetry

In case you were wondering...


----------



## katierose

Any positive reviews for the PC version? Really interested in playing this.


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> In case you were wondering...



I will never see any of those!  Once I hit 70 I'm staying there. 



katierose said:


> Any positive reviews for the PC version? Really interested in playing this.



If the gameplay is the same as the 360 (which it is supposedly) I don't see any issues with the game.  The only major complaints were listed in that review a page or so back that basically meant limiting team size and the hosting issues.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> I will never see any of those!  Once I hit 70 I'm staying there.



Same dude!

7th and 8th Prestige look pretty cool, but not cool enough for me to go through 70 levels 7 or 8 times


----------



## cyberwaste6996

Scar Symmetry said:


> In case you were wondering...


 
Ummm those aren't the prestige medals. These are the real ones, they are in the strategy guide as well.

Modern Warfare 2 Prestige Icons


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

HighGain510 said:


> I will never see any of those!  Once I hit 70 I'm staying there.



I am with you there. I don't want to lose all the guns and cool stuff I just worked for.


----------



## ToniS

I'm loving it, there's little more lag than usual in the PC version (for obvious reasons) but otherwise I'm really digging it. Will definitely be playing it for countless of hours (cant wait for weekend!!)


----------



## wannabguitarist

Got about 2 hours in before I had to start studying for my RE Law classes

So far: 

And does anyone know if you can shoot while using the riot shields in campaign? It's annoying as hell at the moment because I'm getting shot at but I cant fire back


----------



## PnKnG

wannabguitarist said:


> Got about 2 hours in before I had to start studying for my RE Law classes
> 
> So far:
> 
> *And does anyone know if you can shoot while using the riot shields in campaign? It's annoying as hell at the moment because I'm getting shot at but I cant fire back*



No you can't shoot from behind the riot shield. But you can melee attack with it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Ummm those aren't the prestige medals. These are the real ones, they are in the strategy guide as well.
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 Prestige Icons



If they're not then how come I've seen an MW2 screenshot with them on the screen?


----------



## Zak1233

Scar Symmetry said:


> If they're not then how come I've seen an MW2 screenshot with them on the screen?


They are different from the ones in the official guide book though, I had a look through it yesterday and seen em


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm enjoying this a lot more today, my K/D has gone from 1.03 to 0.93 in the space of a day though 

Need to learn the maps good n proper so I can bring it back over 1.00!

I have had a lot of very unfortunate deaths over the past 24 hours though, frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Tiger

I'm downloa...uh buying it as we speak, should be finished buying it in a day or so.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Trying to decide what to unlock as my next Killstreak... Pave Low or AC130


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Got my K/D back up to 0.97!


----------



## meisterjager

Played about 10-15 minutes online, and done a few campaign missions. DAMN Favela was a hard one, especially as I haven't played any Call of Duty for months. Keep throwing stun grenades everywhere cos I'm used to Half Life 2 controls 

Might have just been me, but there seemed to be less room on the screen than COD4.. maybe I was just using a big gun.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

You know you can adjust the screen size to fit your TV right?

I'm pretty sure it asks you to do it when you start the game up... it's in the options menu anyway


----------



## meisterjager

Yeah, I done that, and it fits the TV fine.. just seems like everything's blocking the view a bit more

btw, I love how it starts with like.. 'Now, you PROMISE you're not gonna get offended, right?'


----------



## Scar Symmetry

They have stuck loads of shit on the guns that never used to be there, so that might explain why the screen seems smaller...

Wait til you play the third missions mate, you'll see why they did that!


----------



## xmetalhead69

Tiger said:


> I'm downloa...uh buying it as we speak, should be finished buying it in a day or so.


  

my friend just got banned for 'buying' games


----------



## Elysian

Holy shit this game is intense, and incredible. So fast paced, I'm LOVING multiplayer. It's just nuts. I played quite a few hours last night, and played before I came to work this morning. Just an awesome game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

K/D spread is now 1.03


----------



## meisterjager

Scar Symmetry said:


> They have stuck loads of shit on the guns that never used to be there, so that might explain why the screen seems smaller...
> 
> Wait til you play the third missions mate, you'll see why they did that!


 
Done the third mission last night dude.. what ya mean I'll see why they did that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's just... disturbing.


----------



## meisterjager

Sorry, I just remembered that second part of my post! Yeah, I think that's pretty much it. So.. you didn't go bazerk on level 3 like I did then?!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah I went berserk and shot every crawling/moving civilian I could find, I just felt bad about it


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Shit son! Got my K/D spread up to 1.10 now! 

I hated this game yesterday, today I love it! Shows you how much of a difference a day makes.

I did suspect that I was a little cranky yesterday and I actually would enjoy it today though, I know what I'm like


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Shit son! Got my K/D spread up to 1.10 now!
> 
> I hated this game yesterday, today I love it! Shows you how much of a difference a day makes.
> 
> I did suspect that I was a little cranky yesterday and I actually would enjoy it today though, I know what I'm like



I think I've managed to keep my K/D ratio above 1.10 thanks to a couple of games where I went crazy. Still need to get used to things though, I'm still having those bits where I get flustered and run away because I don't know where to go  Got a heartbeat sensor for the SCAR though, those things are awesome. UAV can suck balls.

Glad you changed your mind Dave 

Also,


Spoiler



Price


 is insane. But awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

1.11 and counting 

It keeps changing every match


----------



## vampiregenocide

MOST. RIDICULOUS. SHOT. EVER. (COD4)


----------



## Zak1233

*NSFW* 

but MW2 gave us some lulz so it seems...
http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/9/2009/11/500x_blowupdoll.jpg


----------



## loktide

just finished the SP campaign about half an hour ago. very, very cool. but short

i also found the blowup doll and had to laugh


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> MOST. RIDICULOUS. SHOT. EVER. (COD4)




You know they all lined up so he could do that right?



Zak1233 said:


> *NSFW*
> 
> but MW2 gave us some lulz so it seems...
> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/9/2009/11/500x_blowupdoll.jpg



Yeah I saw that in Campaign, I was a little shocked to find it to be honest


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> You know they all lined up so he could do that right?



Crossed, my mind, but it seemed kinda legit


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Crossed, my mind, but it seemed kinda legit



Nah dude, it's blatantly set up.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah dude, it's blatantly set up.



Ah its ruined for me now


----------



## Scar Symmetry

You should see my mate Snack a Jacques play, he's fucking ridiculous. He got 16-1 in HC:SD earlier without even flinching, some of the final kill cams were ridiculous even in slow motion


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> You should see my mate Snack a Jacques play, he's fucking ridiculous. He got 16-1 in HC:SD earlier without even flinching, some of the final kill cams were ridiculous even in slow motion



Lol blimey. I have someone on my friends list who at one point, had a K/D ratio of 2.06.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I found on the Leaderboards a guy who was something like 15th in the world on kills, had a K/D spread of 4.70, I added him and then played against him to see how good he was!

At the start of the game I kept killing him, but I think his clan got bored and just decided to switch on rape mode 

The team I was on definitely got raped, but not as much as you'd think for people with such high K/D spreads.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just got 24-7 on Team Deathmatch on Afgan, took my K/D from 1.11 to 1.14


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just got 24-7 on Team Deathmatch on Afgan, took my K/D from 1.11 to 1.14



Where do you look to find your K/D ratio?  I saw you online, I was going to ask you to play a few games but you were in a match already. 

I went 16-1 yesterday in one game, my team still lost. FML.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Go to Barracks > Leaderboards > Kills.

You can see how you shape up against your friends!

Your current K/D ratio is 0.87.

Just to warn you if you do join my game, my mic is broken! Damn Microsoft shitty headsets


----------



## vampiregenocide

Rank 20 atm  Don't know whether I'll prestige or not, it seems pretty mission and I hate the guns you start with. Plus I don't know what you get for prestiging yet, presumably just an extra custom class?


Finished campaign too. Fucking awesome, bar some minor plotholes and unexplained shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

No way I'm gonna Prestige man 

Although...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091111235252AAe84lx


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> No way I'm gonna Prestige man
> 
> Although...
> 
> What do you get when you prestige in Modern Warfare 2? - Yahoo! Answers



Hmm I;m curious, I'll wait for a while and see what you get, then maybe I'll presitge.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Haha I'm not gonna do it, I'm going to ask whoever on my friend's list Prestiges!

Oh, and:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/182013/modern_warfare_2_pulls_310m_day_one_in_us_and_uk.html



1.20 and counting


----------



## AvantGuardian

I started playing the Spec Ops mode with a buddy last night and found it to be pretty addicting. We got through the first 8 levels with 3 stars on each.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Haha I'm not gonna do it, I'm going to ask whoever on my friend's list Prestiges!
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 Pulls $310m Day One in US and UK - PC World
> 
> 
> 
> 1.19 and counting



Bloody hell. 

And sweet  We are going to have to rep some online together this weekend man.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> And sweet  We are going to have to rep some online together this weekend man.



Yeah dude, got it up to 1.21 now!

Will have to play together sometime soon, same as what I said to Matt though, my mic is broke


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Go to Barracks > Leaderboards > Kills.
> 
> You can see how you shape up against your friends!
> 
> *Your current K/D ratio is 0.87.*
> 
> Just to warn you if you do join my game, my mic is broken! Damn Microsoft shitty headsets



I was playing defense on Headquarters so I had a lot of negative K/D games by covering the base and shielding/flashing for assists! Damn my K/D suffered hardcore!  Going to play solely offense for a few days and see if I can whip it back into shape!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah dude, got it up to 1.21 now!
> 
> Will have to play together sometime soon, same as what I said to Matt though, my mic is broke



Aww  Nvm we can still communicate tactis by teh power of our minds 



HighGain510 said:


> I was playing defense on Headquarters so I had a lot of negative K/D games by covering the base and shielding/flashing for assists! Damn my K/D suffered hardcore!  Going to play solely offense for a few days and see if I can whip it back into shape!



Headquarters generally screws up my K/D too, so I tend to do a couple of games of HD and then a couple Team Deatmatch to bring it back up again.


----------



## gambit

you guys are going to hate me for this but this game sucks. im really hoping its because i havent played any games for a while and i just have to get used to it. the controls are junk though. i go to jump over an obstacle and it takes about 12 tries before the games sees what im trying to do. i refuse to do singleplayer until i can do that obstacle course in under 30 seconds, which is next to impossible, i watched youtube videos on how they do it and their guy runs faster than the bullets they fire while my guy runs like he is carrying 400 extra pounds of equipment. the multiplayer is so many steps down from cod 4 its not even funny. in cod 4 everybody got at least a chance to get good. in this travesty of a game everybody knows the hiding spots but me and when i actually find a guy to shoot someone shoves an ac130 down my throat. i have yet to get a killstreak of even 2 yet i have deathstreaks so embarrassing i do not care to share them with you. and i thought aiming through your barrel was supposed to be faster. anyone with a positive k2d ratio, any hints or tips you can give me?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

If you think it sucks then don't play it 

Though I get the feeling you're saying it sucks because you suck at it, know what I mean?

I'm sure once you've learnt the ins and the outs you'll be loving the game


----------



## Zak1233

gambit said:


> you guys are going to hate me for this but this game sucks. im really hoping its because i havent played any games for a while and i just have to get used to it. the controls are junk though. i go to jump over an obstacle and it takes about 12 tries before the games sees what im trying to do. i refuse to do singleplayer until i can do that obstacle course in under 30 seconds, which is next to impossible, i watched youtube videos on how they do it and their guy runs faster than the bullets they fire while my guy runs like he is carrying 400 extra pounds of equipment. the multiplayer is so many steps down from cod 4 its not even funny. in cod 4 everybody got at least a chance to get good. in this travesty of a game everybody knows the hiding spots but me and when i actually find a guy to shoot someone shoves an ac130 down my throat. i have yet to get a killstreak of even 2 yet i have deathstreaks so embarrassing i do not care to share them with you. and i thought aiming through your barrel was supposed to be faster. anyone with a positive k2d ratio, any hints or tips you can give me?


That's the lamest excuse I've ever heard for not liking a game that just came out 2 days ago. 

Today I bought a xbox live gold membership to get ready for MW2. It's the first time I've been on XBL playing COD MW for over a year and all I can say is how amazingly crap I am, considering I wasn't too bad when it first came out. my first match was 7K's 13 D's which pretty much sucks, after 4 more matches i was back up to a reasonable 18K's 7 D's. All you gotta do is give it time man, just because people might know they're way around the map it doesn't mean your not gonna get used to the map too, it'll just take time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

gambit said:


> you guys are going to hate me for this but this game sucks. im really hoping its because i havent played any games for a while and i just have to get used to it. the controls are junk though. i go to jump over an obstacle and it takes about 12 tries before the games sees what im trying to do. i refuse to do singleplayer until i can do that obstacle course in under 30 seconds, which is next to impossible, i watched youtube videos on how they do it and their guy runs faster than the bullets they fire while my guy runs like he is carrying 400 extra pounds of equipment. the multiplayer is so many steps down from cod 4 its not even funny. in cod 4 everybody got at least a chance to get good. in this travesty of a game everybody knows the hiding spots but me and when i actually find a guy to shoot someone shoves an ac130 down my throat. i have yet to get a killstreak of even 2 yet i have deathstreaks so embarrassing i do not care to share them with you. and i thought aiming through your barrel was supposed to be faster. anyone with a positive k2d ratio, any hints or tips you can give me?



Game doesn't suck, it just takes a bit to get used to teh minor changes (they aren't big, theres just a lot of them). Granted, it is a lot more difficult online than MW1 IMO, but once you get to grips with it, its fine.

My brother was saying he didn't like the online, yet he'd only played 1 match  Took me a few games to get into it, but now I'm getting back into it my k/d ratio is better than it was on COD4.

Just give it time.

Just looked it up, apparently all you get for prestiging is titles, emblems and challenges.


----------



## gambit

once i finally unlocked domination it got much better, i still have more deaths than kills and i still cant get a 3 kill streak for anything but its getting much better. the controls are not garbage, but the games reaction to the is. if i try to jump through a window, its a free kill for anyone who sees me. like where it says press x to jump, im a dead man.


----------



## Zak1233

gambit said:


> once i finally unlocked domination it got much better, i still have more deaths than kills and i still cant get a 3 kill streak for anything but its getting much better. the controls are not garbage, but the games reaction to the is. if i try to jump through a window, its a free kill for anyone who sees me. like where it says press x to jump, im a dead man.


Is this the first time you've played a first person shooter?


----------



## vampiregenocide

gambit said:


> once i finally unlocked domination it got much better, i still have more deaths than kills and i still cant get a 3 kill streak for anything but its getting much better. the controls are not garbage, but the games reaction to the is. if i try to jump through a window, its a free kill for anyone who sees me. like where it says press x to jump, im a dead man.



Yeah man no offence but it sounds like its more you finding the game difficult than the game being crap


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Damn... I got up to 1.24 but I think I must be having bullet lag because I've barely got a kill in the last 10 games and it's gone back down to 1.21


----------



## MikeH

Just a little fun fact for everyone. 

'Modern Warfare 2' breaks day-one entertainment sales record - Plugged In - Yahoo! Games


----------



## gambit

not my first time on an fps but my ex sold my cod 4 about a year ago and i havent played one since. im saving the single player for when i dont have internet because i heard it can be beat in around 5 hours, that obstacle course still bugs the ever living piss out of me. how people can do that in 19 seconds is astonishing and why they decided to make doing it in under 30 seconds a lousy bronze trophy is a joke. but i need it for a platinum trophy. one last thing Scar, 1.21 k2d? im rocking a .41 if you tell me how in the world you do that i will pay megan fox to sleep with you. seriously share some tactics


----------



## MikeH

Just with everything else ever, practice. You'll get the hang of it eventually. My K2D was like .25 when I first started playing COD4. Now it's roughly a 1.1. Just always be aware of your surroundings. Especially with the bigger levels now on MW2. Not to mention try unlocking all of the achievments on your guns. It helps a ton.


----------



## ToniS

My KD ratio is over 1.50  (on PC though, if that matters). There ain't no leaderboards on the PC, so I just divided my kills with my deaths, that's the way you count it, right?

Best killstreak: 21 (and I only camp if I need to defend a bomb or something)

Matt, did you ever add me to XBL? My gamertag is RavelCore, what is yours?

Gonna buy the game for the 360 soon so I can play it with you guys aswell


----------



## HighGain510

gambit said:


> you guys are going to hate me for this but this game sucks. im really hoping its because i havent played any games for a while and i just have to get used to it. the controls are junk though. i go to jump over an obstacle and it takes about 12 tries before the games sees what im trying to do. i refuse to do singleplayer until i can do that obstacle course in under 30 seconds, which is next to impossible, i watched youtube videos on how they do it and their guy runs faster than the bullets they fire while my guy runs like he is carrying 400 extra pounds of equipment. the multiplayer is so many steps down from cod 4 its not even funny. in cod 4 everybody got at least a chance to get good. in this travesty of a game everybody knows the hiding spots but me and when i actually find a guy to shoot someone shoves an ac130 down my throat. i have yet to get a killstreak of even 2 yet i have deathstreaks so embarrassing i do not care to share them with you. and i thought aiming through your barrel was supposed to be faster. anyone with a positive k2d ratio, any hints or tips you can give me?



1) The game has only been out since Tuesday, that means as of today that's FOUR days people could have been playing before you. If you're claiming people were magically able to find every nook and cranny of the multiplayer game and they're winning because of that, you're nuts. 

2) It honestly sounds to me like you're either not that great at FPS games or that you're frustrated because your reaction time is bad. 90% of this game is aim and reaction time, seriously. If someone pops out of nowhere (which happens a lot), if you're slow to shoot you're usually dead. 

3) Claiming "everyone got a chance to get good in COD4" is kinda lame as that game has been out for a few years and everyone had to adjust to that game when it first came out too. Just like any other game, there is a learning curve to the controls, strategies and weapons... you just need to put in the time and pick it up. Don't get frustrated with it and assume it's crap. I've been playing since Tuesday and can honestly say (aside from frustrating random noob kills and campers) that COD MW2 multiplayer is one of the best FPS games so far. 

4) Firing from your hip (i.e. NOT looking down the barrel) is faster, but less accurate. Aiming down the barrel will increase your accuracy but you also turn/move slower too so depending on the gun you're using and how closely you're able to aim BEFORE you look down the barrel will determine how quickly you're going to die. That and if the other team sticks together... I've had perfect aim and taken out two guys in a row many times (got the double-down emblem in the 2nd day ) but if another guy is hiding to the side I usually get snagged by him. Just how it goes. 



gambit said:


> seriously share some tactics



When you shoot, aim for the chest or the head.   Even though that's a joke, seriously... it will get you kills. Just have to learn the firing arc of your guns. 



tongarr said:


> Matt, did you ever add me to XBL? My gamertag is RavelCore, what is yours?



I thought I did, I'll double-check when I get home tonight. I was REALLY sick with the flu from last Friday until Wednesday night so my head is just starting to clear up finally!  If you're not on there already I'll add you tonight!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ibz_rg said:


> Just a little fun fact for everyone.
> 
> 'Modern Warfare 2' breaks day-one entertainment sales record - Plugged In - Yahoo! Games





Scar Symmetry said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/182013/modern_warfare_2_pulls_310m_day_one_in_us_and_uk.html


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gambit said:


> one last thing Scar, 1.21 k2d? im rocking a .41 if you tell me how in the world you do that i will pay megan fox to sleep with you. seriously share some tactics



It's 1.24 now but ok 

1. Make sure you shoot before your enemy does

2. Don't play in games where you have lag and the enemy doesn't

3. Move while you shoot, but keeping the ironsight on the enemy, that way every bullet you shoot hits your enemy, but because you are moving it's a lot harder for your enemy to hit you

4. Stay low when moving and if you have to stop, conceal yourself completely

5. Classes and perks are everything. I personally use a SCAR-H with Bling and Ninja on, but experiment to see what works for you and stick with it, classes are the most important thing in Multiplayer

Practise these things and be a COD master, you shall be


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's 1.24 now but ok
> 
> 1. Make sure you shoot before your enemy does
> 
> 2. Don't play in games where you have lag and the enemy doesn't
> 
> 3. Move while you shoot, but keeping the ironsight on the enemy, that way every bullet you shoot hits your enemy, but because you are moving it's a lot harder for your enemy to hit you
> 
> 4. Stay low when moving and if you have to stop, conceal yourself completely
> 
> 5. Classes and perks are everything. I personally use a SCAR-H with Bling and Ninja on, but experiment to see what works for you and stick with it, classes are the most important thing in Multiplayer
> 
> Practise these things and be a COD master, you shall be



This.

Also, make sure you hide whenever you get prone, because you can't see shit and you'll be easy to pick off.

Stay away from wide flat areas because you'll get picked off by snipers, so try and go indoors to get where you want.

Don't sprint everywhere, it takes a bit longer to raise your weapon so you'll get fucked if you run into someone.

Don't be afraid to camp, but don't stay in the same place for too long. Your enemy will clock onto you eventually, plus it gets boring.

If you play xbox, add me as Fear Signal, and I'll take some of the heat off you and we can play a few games


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Stay away from wide flat areas because you'll get picked off by snipers, so try and go indoors to get where you want.
> 
> Don't sprint everywhere, it takes a bit longer to raise your weapon so you'll get fucked if you run into someone.
> 
> Don't be afraid to camp, but don't stay in the same place for too long. Your enemy will clock onto you eventually, plus it gets boring.



Solid advice mang!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Did I say 1.24? I meant 1.28


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Did I say 1.24? I meant 1.28






I'll be online tonight, will hopefully up my score a bit.


----------



## gambit

sorry man im on ps3. thanks for all the advice, my ratio is up to.84 now, not bad for one night, and i was top ranked player 2 times last night and never last ranked. you all have been so helpful. but that obstacle course is still kicking my ass. does anyone know how the killstreak unlocks work? i have one i can unlock, if its level based im at 13 right now. anyone know anything else about it?


----------



## vampiregenocide

gambit said:


> sorry man im on ps3. thanks for all the advice, my ratio is up to.84 now, not bad for one night, and i was top ranked player 2 times last night and never last ranked. you all have been so helpful. but that obstacle course is still kicking my ass. does anyone know how the killstreak unlocks work? i have one i can unlock, if its level based im at 13 right now. anyone know anything else about it?



Ah damn 


And you earn the ability to unlock a new killstreak every few ranks, but you can only have 3 selected of the ones you've unlocked, so I'd unlock the early ones to start with.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Completed The Pit in 28 seconds


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Completed The Pit in 28 seconds



My mate done it in 19 with 2 handguns


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> My mate done it in 19 with 2 handguns



Yeah, I did it with 2 handguns, it's actually easier than using one handgun and an assualt rifle. People say 'using 2 handguns' to impress you but really it makes it easier 

19 seconds is ridiculous though.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

You're all jealous of my .75 KDR...
*sobs*
I need to stop trolling with riot shields and actually play


----------



## HighGain510

That's my problem too... playing with riot shields is fun as hell but it's also a good way to have your K/D drop like a stone when you start getting ganged up on by a team who knows what they are doing!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Haven't used a riot shield in Multiplayer yet... apart from one time I tried to melee him with it but I'd forgotton how to do it so he killed me


----------



## FretWizard88

went 36 and 4 last night on Domination. I was kicking ASS!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Scar Symmetry said:


> Haven't used a riot shield in Multiplayer yet... apart from one time I tried to melee him with it but I'd forgotton how to do it so he killed me


Dude i get killstreaks with the riot shield, haha


----------



## gambit

thats not even funny scar. seriously


----------



## vampiregenocide

People are moaning about COD6 on the telly, particularly that airport level. I can't see the whole argument against video games, its all about responsibility and rationality at the end of the day :shrugs: I've played lots of violent games and watched violent films and I haven't killed anymore...yet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I see why they're up in arms about it, it's pretty harrowing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I see why they're up in arms about it, it's pretty harrowing.



Apart from that airport scene, which I agree was pretty unnecessary, I don't see the problem with it. Theres no real gore in it, Left 4 Dead is much worse, its purely the fact this is a war game and people get touchy about that. Theres worse games out there, and at the end of the day if you don't liek it, don't play it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Oh no doubt, the people complaining about the game are people that will never play the game, that's a given.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Oh no doubt, the people complaining about the game are people that will never play the game, that's a given.



Its just treading on other peoples rights to freedom of viewing thats what annoys me most of all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Its just treading on other peoples rights to freedom of viewing thats what annoys me most of all.



What did they actually say on the news? They will never manage to stop the game being sold in the UK so I'm not sure what the argument is apart from "it's just bad mmmkay?!".


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> What did they actually say on the news? They will never manage to stop the game being sold in the UK so I'm not sure what the argument is apart from "it's just bad mmmkay?!".



Just that it was obscene and they couldn't see the fascination with killing people.


But no one complained when kids used to play cowboys and indians, and that in my opinion is much more unacceptable than MW2 when you think about it. War will always be an important facet of our make up, particularly men. Its within out nature to prepare ourselves for inevitable conflict as would happen in nature, and that is why we are fascinated by war games. Its a vessel by which we hone those skills, of course we don't use them as much nowadays.

Maybe I'm reading too much into it though  Thats just what I think in a nutshell.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Fair enough dude. I just like blowing shit up 

I'm still disgusted at the millions of parents that bought this for their kids though. I was in a game earlier with a kid that was ELEVEN.

The fact that their parents bought it for them/let them play it is pure irresponsibility and has put into perspective for me how many irresponsible, shitty parents are out there.


----------



## MikeH

Not only will it cease to be discontinued in the UK, but anywhere for that matter. Any game that rakes in $310 million on its premiere date is gonna stay on the market for a good while.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Fair enough dude. I just like blowing shit up
> 
> I'm still disgusted at the millions of parents that bought this for their kids though. I was in a game earlier with a kid that was ELEVEN.
> 
> The fact that their parents bought it for them/let them play it is pure irresponsibility and has put into perspective for me how many irresponsible, shitty parents are out there.



Yep  Kinda embarassing really.

Just played some third person team deathmatch and search and destroy. What a mindfuck.


----------



## orb451

Well I was on a trip to Chicago for work up until game release on Tuesday, didn't get it till 8PM that night. Yes I did play with the game in 1v1 early because I had my box modded to play copied games but I didn't play online (only system link) and never used my live account to play it.

I'm sure a lot of you heard what happened to us. We got our consoles banned. Yep, signed on when I got back into town with the legit game in hand and boom, banned. It was bound to happen at some point so whatever, I went out and bought a new xbox. Incidentally they ban the console, not the hard drive attached to it and not the gamertag (though that can be banned for other shit).

So I hooked up the new xbox and went straight to multiplayer. My first impressions of real, actual game play are a bit on the fence though. It seems the lag and hit detection are way off. Lag is lag, but the hit detection + lag = not so much fun. It reminds me of MP in [email protected] which I fucking hated. You put a clip into a guy as he's running and he just keeps on running, turns around, fires 3 rounds and you're dead. That's bullshit. I really feel that they wanted to cram so many goofy icons/emblems/accolades into the game that they sacrificed the actual game play. Don't get me wrong, the game is good, I just think it could be a bit better. I'm not going to complain about weapons, perks or even maps, it's their host matching system that I think still needs work (which would help with the lag).

As well as the hit detection, which I would hope they could patch. How's your experience overseas & elsewhere been? Are you getting matched up with locals? Any super laggy matches? How about hit detection, you guys notice a difference between this and COD4 as an example?

Here's my stats so you don't think I completely suck and therefore can't play:

Playtime: 23H46Mins
Level 51
Win Ratio: 2.03
Streak: 36

K/D: 2.03
Streak: 30

Accuracy:
18.45%

I've been playing mainly TDM and Free-for-all (8 person lobby).


----------



## gambit

dude, i do domination mostly and i would say about 5 times i have to face this commy group of russians, they wont speak in anything other than russians. i dont know why but when they talk, it irritates the hell out of me. i only bring this up because i dont know if we are getting paired on a global level or not. i do love talking shit after i beat them though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Hit register is still bad.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> It seems the lag and hit detection are way off. Lag is lag, but the hit detection + lag = not so much fun. It reminds me of MP in [email protected] which I fucking hated. You put a clip into a guy as he's running and he just keeps on running, turns around, fires 3 rounds and you're dead. That's bullshit.



I'm with you on this. It used to happen a lot on COD4, but never this much. I can't tell you how many times I've just stared at my screen in disbelief after this happening, usually followed by either "Bullshit!" or "Wow, really?".

It is very frustrating, but the way I see it if your K/D spread is above 1.00, it doesn't matter that much anyway.


----------



## orb451

Vamp & Scar, glad to see I'm not the only one noticing this... and yeah "bullshit" and "what.the.fuck" are usually what I'm saying too... hopefully it will either change with a patch/update or I'll just get more used to it. What are you favorite maps so far????

Mine are Estate & Favela for free for all and Afghan & Terminal for TDM... definitely not a fan of Wasteland for anything, I heard that's a recycled map from COD2. You'd think with 2 years and who knows how much in budgeting they could have come out with a full 16 maps entirely original. Oh well, here's to hoping the first map pack to come out doesn't suck balls.

Hit me up with a friend request if you want to play sometime:

GT: IbanezS5470


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mine are all of them 

Afghan and Favela especially.

GT: Caveman Dave 21


----------



## Zak1233

damnnn, it sucks so hard knowing I could get this game right now but cant due to t-mobile's stupidity

feel free to add me so when the time comes i can play you guys 

GT: ZakDL


----------



## vampiregenocide

My fave map is probably Quarry. The rocks make an interesting cover, but I also like Favela. Terminal is pretty cool too.

I have red camo on my Scar now, along with a heartbeat sensor and holo sight. It owns  Got am AA12 as my secondary.


What you guys think of third person gametypes?


GT : Fear Signal


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah Quarry is sweet. I'm rockin' the Urban Camo on my SCAR-H, looks sooo good.

I switch between AT4-HS and AA-12 as secondary, though when I've unlocked the M93 and TMP I'll be using those instead.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I suck so bad today. Gone all the way down to 1.00  I need to get some serious killstreaks going.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I fucking hate Terminal 

EDIT: scrap that, I hate every fucking map. The bullet register is an absolute joke.


----------



## MikeH

Terminal's not bad. I know a "secret" little spot where two people can camp and completely dominate. Heart monitor and a silencer are crucial though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I found a 'sweet spot' on Terminal earlier


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This one takes less skill to be good at than the last one. Feels kind of busy IMO..


----------



## gambit

i dont think it takes less skill as much as it might be that there are hardly any noobs this time around. everybody played cod4 for a long time to get ready for this one.

what is everybodys favorite perk so far? mine is most definitely hardline. i cant wait to see what hardline pro is.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

How the fuck does someone get to level 56 in two days when their voice has broken and is obviously over 16 years old?

So many hardouts....I decimate on Modern Warfare but MW2 is slightly different (looks the same but it's different).

Anyone see a similarity to Killzone 2?

Currently level 21 but haven't played today....just had to watch my 21 year old brother get his arse handed to him in every match


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I fucking hate Terminal
> 
> EDIT: scrap that, I hate every fucking map. The bullet register is an absolute joke.



Bullet register = 

I swapped to a Tar 21 and I'm doing a bit better, but my K/D ratio is now basically even.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stealthtastic said:


> This one takes less skill to be good at than the last one. Feels kind of busy IMO..



Depends which playlist you play, it's easier in some areas and harder in others.



CrushingAnvil said:


> How the fuck does someone get to level 56 in two days when their voice has broken and is obviously over 16 years old?



I know people who have prestiged already 



gambit said:


> i dont think it takes less skill as much as it might be that there are hardly any noobs this time around. everybody played cod4 for a long time to get ready for this one.
> 
> what is everybodys favorite perk so far? mine is most definitely hardline. i cant wait to see what hardline pro is.



You're right there, some people have been playing COD online since COD2 though, so it depends but all the kids that are raping on MW2 got good on MW1.


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> I know people who have prestiged already



Played a match with a dude who was at level 66 this morning! I was like DAMN either you are AMAZING or you have WAY too much free time! LOL!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> Played a match with a dude who was at level 66 this morning! I was like DAMN either you are AMAZING or you have WAY too much free time! LOL!



Probably both


----------



## gambit

what do yall mean by bullet register?


----------



## vampiregenocide

gambit said:


> what do yall mean by bullet register?



When you shoot at someone and hit them, the computer/xbox/connection or whatever, doesn't always register the hit, so it doesn't do any damage. Bad conncetion etc does this.

Halo 3 doesn't have a problem with it, but all the COD games do.


----------



## gambit

i follow you. yeah its amazing that a guy can take 7 bullets to the throat and head region and still live to shoot me in the nuts. just to update all of you i finally did the pit in under 30seconds. 24.6 to be exact.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gambit said:


> i follow you. yeah its amazing that a guy can take 7 bullets to the throat and head region and still live to shoot me in the nuts. just to update all of you i finally did the pit in under 30seconds. 24.6 to be exact.



Nice! I'm guessing 30.6 seconds actual with -6 second accuracy?


----------



## gambit

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nice! I'm guessing 30.6 seconds actual with -6 second accuracy?



thats very close to exact. by the way, anyone on ps3, i need a partner for spec ops mode, i wish it had matchmaking but it doesnt.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

gambit said:


> thats very close to exact. by the way, anyone on ps3, i need a partner for spec ops mode, i wish it had matchmaking but it doesnt.



add me, I was thinking the same as you, Brewtal_Damage


----------



## 777

a few guys are already 2nd prestige :S


----------



## Auyard

I'm just gonna spew a few random things about the game as I'm bored but not quite ready to go to bed.

I love terminal and estate, my favorite maps so far. Especially terminal. Also, I've found that if you play with an entire team of people you know it's so much easier. My brother and I have been playing with four of his friends from school and playing Capture the Flag and we have been dominating, I have a 1.89 K/D and my bro has a 2.30 which he has managed to keep for the entire time.. We got a 20 win streak the second night after the game came out which is the most I've every played my Xbox in any one sitting. I fucking love this game and I'm not even really much of a gamer. And I really love the new killstreak stuff and that you can pick what you want. I love the Care Packages probably the only way I can get an AC-130 (way awesome, but a bit overpowered though). 

On a bad note, Wasteland fucking sucks I hate that map and it pisses me off that it's a (possibly) recycled map. And it seems like for MW2 more people are using their mics and 90% of these people are complete assholes who just want to fuck around the entire fucking time and ruin the game for other people, also teams are leaving the match if they aren't excelling which is damn annoying. 

Does anyone else find some of the Spec Ops ridiculously hard on Veteran? I don't have anyone that has the patience to beat them with me but damn some of them I can't even touch on 3 stars.


----------



## FretWizard88

gambit said:


> thats very close to exact. by the way, anyone on ps3, i need a partner for spec ops mode, i wish it had matchmaking but it doesnt.




Add me, my playstation network name is Fret-Wizard-88. 

If anyone else would like to add me as a friend feel free.


----------



## Prydogga

I wish they'd have the search local games only preference back. It searches for games that HAVE a local player in the game, not a game HOSTED by a local player, so it always ends up with 2 or so Australians getting raped around corners by US guys... There should be a petition.


----------



## ToniS

I wish the matchmaking would allow the player to select a preferable map. 

On another note, the matchmaking on the PC can be a bitch sometimes, damn. Random drops, connection failures etc. 

Still loving it more and more though, progressed 4 ranks last night in about 3 hours (27-31). My rank would be higher if I had more time to play.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Auyard said:


> Does anyone else find some of the Spec Ops ridiculously hard on Veteran? I don't have anyone that has the patience to beat them with me but damn some of them I can't even touch on 3 stars.



I've done about 5 Spec Ops missions on Veteran so far, but yes some of them are extremely difficult.


----------



## GazPots

I managed to get all of Alpha and Bravo and one of charlie done on Veteran with a good friend playing.



I'd like to know how many Hardcore players there are. I HATE how the game forces you to play normal mode until you either find a friend with it (i got the game early so all my mates had to join me to play HC) or you rank up enough. Also once you go hardcore and you go back to the main game for say a bigger game (9v9) or some CTF you quickly realise it's horrible in the sense of dropping some fool takes a lot more bullets.


So back to my point, who is a true MW2 champ and plays hardcore? 



(Ps - Wish they had more hardcore modes )

ps mk11 - The campaign ending was stunning. The final act was awesome.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I used to only play Hardcore on COD4. I've found myself firmly attached to standard Team Deathmatch this time round, but I've got nothing against playing HCS&D with my pals if they invite me to a game.


----------



## orb451

What I want is party chat back. I have my shit set to "friends only" and even with that, the MS default game chat channel is horrible. Can't hear shit most of the time and this with headphones and independent volume controls. With party chat I could hear my friends fine... Now I understand why they took it out for game modes like S&D, et al because it was all too easy to give tips to friends after you'd died... but for games like plain vanilla Team Death Match with your unlimited respawns every 2 seconds I really don't see why it's such a big deal. And if they can implement it with a sledgehammer is it not possible to implement it with a scalpel? Say you're in party chat with 6 people, another friend signs on and ends up on the opposite team (again in TDM) if the other friend ends up in your lobby on the opposite team just have the thing mute him automatically until the match ends.

Fucking IW, you know I love them and I loathe them at the same time. They took a great game (COD4) and found little ways to fuck with it and now we get this MW2. I like the game and I WANT to like the game a lot more but it's soooooooooooo fucking frustrating with this laggy ass bullshit, the fucking hit detection that's gone South like a duck in winter and the match making that's just horrendous. 

You ever been on the IW forums? It's fanboi central (to be expected I guess) but jesus h finger banging christ, if you so much as *suggest* that IW change anything at all you're flamed into oblivion. And I really think that IW drank their own kool-aid with this shit, seriously, they had 2 fucking years to develop the game and we get a recycled COD2 map in the default map pack? We get host migration finally and so far as I can tell it works pretty well, but for fucks sake, still no accurate host/location/ping match ups???? They take out party chat for damn near every game type??? 

Sorry, rant over, no I won't stop playing and no I won't stop bitching about the little things in the game that piss me the fuck off, but thanks for asking.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah that's gay man. Stop people on the same team being in chat? Yeah fine. But it shouldn't affect if you want to be in a party with someone who's not in the same game as you.


----------



## Auyard

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah that's gay man. Stop people on the same team being in chat? Yeah fine. But it shouldn't affect if you want to be in a party with someone who's not in the same game as you.



I hate the new chat system. I don't like being in a party yet being able to hear everyone else talking and usually bitching about what went down in the game.


----------



## Zak1233

FINALLY got MW2, can't wait to play it


----------



## ma7erick

I've been reading everywere that the game is extremely short, godamnit, MW was short but ppl have been saying that this one is even shorter... godamn Infinity Ward for that, probably I'll buy it today anyway, I want to play.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's not short enough to complain about. I was happy with the campaign length.

Anyone else notice inaccuracies in their K/D ratio? I'm now 1500 over 1000 but it's not showing up as 1.50


----------



## Auyard

ma7erick said:


> I've been reading everywere that the game is extremely short, godamnit, MW was short but ppl have been saying that this one is even shorter... godamn Infinity Ward for that, probably I'll buy it today anyway, I want to play.



 Dude it epic as fuck. You won't be disapointed if you enjoy a good storyline. Just in case this will ruin it for anybody what made it really cool for me was that


























someone invades the United States and Washington D.C. becomes a battleground.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Spoiler



Yeah running around the White House blowing people up was amazing


----------



## Scar Symmetry

AGH FUCK SAKE WHY DO LITTLE KIDS PLAY THIS GAME?!?!?!?!


----------



## orb451

Scar, they play because mommy n' daddy need a cheap babysitter... better to let them spend their time showing off their uber l33t skillZ and running their mouths constantly than to, you know, actually spend some quality time RAISING them and teaching them not to be total fuckwads.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Every parent who lets their kid play this is a fucking shit parent.


----------



## orb451

Well let me ask this then, is it any different if the parent plays WITH their kid? My friend has a son and wife and all three of them (and the rest of us in our little clan) play together. COD4 and now MW2, nightly. If my friends' sons grades slip, he can't play. If he gets out of line online he can't play. Otherwise he's on there damn near everyday, along with mom and dad. Yes mom actually plays COD4 & MW2. Granted he's 16 (not the games required 18) but his little brother (age 12) also plays as well, again with the same rules applied.

I think I get where you're coming from, my comment was in that vain and was aimed at any parent that just plops their kid in front of the tv (or game) and walks away is shit, that I agree with completely. But when I see my friend and his family (and extended family) playing nightly, and the way his kids act in and out of the game, I can't help but envy him. His kids are well mannered, they do good in school, they get out and exercise and they find time to game and hold it all together. That to me is pretty damned cool. Now I realize that that's probably a HUGE exception to the rule, but it's still good to see that not all youngsters are zeros on the fast track to nowhere and not all parents who let their kids game (or at least game WITH THEM) are negligent.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That's worse! They know for a fact their kids play it and in fact encourage it, that's ridiculous.


----------



## GazPots

Was busting out the wesleys earlier and popping some **serious** cross map face busters much to the anger of the other team. 


Also caught a small clan of javellin users with their proverbial pants down (mid shot) and mauled them.

And another glorious one of getting shot into last stand on a balcony (with 2 foot wall) with double magnum handguns. And then proceeding to fire through the wall (blind) and kill 3 guys in the sniper ruins on the other side.


Glorious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I love getting kills from halfway across the map!


----------



## 777

I still dont have this game, or xbox live


----------



## GazPots

Oh dear.


----------



## gambit

Brewtal_Damage said:


> add me, I was thinking the same as you, Brewtal_Damage



i already sent you a friend request, you have not accepted it yet. i play spec ops on veteran just so you know, go big or go home lol


----------



## wannabguitarist

Scar Symmetry said:


> That's worse! They know for a fact their kids play it and in fact encourage it, that's ridiculous.



 I'm pretty sure if you know how to properly parent a 15 year old kid there should be no issues with him playing this game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm pretty sure if you know how to properly parent a 15 year old kid there should be no issues with him playing this game.



It's an 18. It's the law. It's 18 for a reason.


----------



## orb451

How's it worse? On one hand you've got the parent that lets their kid play completely unattended, a game that's labled as being for 18+ y/o, acting like turds, etc. On the other you've got a kid thats playing WITH their parent, acting responsibly, playing responsibly. How's that worse? I'm talking straight up MP here, not co-op or single player. Personally, I don't know where they derive the ratings for these games. If it's for violence which I'd guess it is, how is this cartoon violence any different or worse than the shit you see on the nightly news?

Kids are exposed to far worse just reading a newspaper or browsing the web. If it's one thing all of us should know (especially with kids) is that if you try to keep them from it, you'll only drive them closer to it. Like liquor/drinking age analogy, why is it that places with a low or no drinking age have less issues with teenage and adult alcoholism? Seems to me they learned that drinking age is a stupid idea and the more kids are exposed to that sort of thing, the more they can learn to responsibly control themselves.

I for one don't think games need maturity ratings, at least as far as violent content is concerned. I think it comes down to how the kids act, in and out of the game and how they are as young adults. I don't think my friend is being irresponsible with his kids at all but again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## GazPots




----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> How's it worse? On one hand you've got the parent that lets their kid play completely unattended, a game that's labled as being for 18+ y/o, acting like turds, etc. On the other you've got a kid thats playing WITH their parent, acting responsibly, playing responsibly. How's that worse? I'm talking straight up MP here, not co-op or single player. Personally, I don't know where they derive the ratings for these games. If it's for violence which I'd guess it is, how is this cartoon violence any different or worse than the shit you see on the nightly news?
> 
> Kids are exposed to far worse just reading a newspaper or browsing the web. If it's one thing all of us should know (especially with kids) is that if you try to keep them from it, you'll only drive them closer to it. Like liquor/drinking age analogy, why is it that places with a low or no drinking age have less issues with teenage and adult alcoholism? Seems to me they learned that drinking age is a stupid idea and the more kids are exposed to that sort of thing, the more they can learn to responsibly control themselves.
> 
> I for one don't think games need maturity ratings, at least as far as violent content is concerned. I think it comes down to how the kids act, in and out of the game and how they are as young adults. I don't think my friend is being irresponsible with his kids at all but again, that's just my opinion.



Like I said, it's 18 for a reason, given the brand by people who do it for a living. It wouldn't be 18 if it didn't include content that's not suitable for kids. Gaming is adult entertainment, kids shouldn't be pissing all over it, it kills it.


----------



## orb451

Scar, if you're talking about your average run of the mill tween' playing this game because they're annoying as all fuck then yes, I agree, arguments aside I think they ought to be doing something else with their time (like playing in traffic). 

Now if you're talking about them not being allowed to play the game solely because the game publisher slaps an 18+ sticker on it because of something you, them, or anyone for that matter deems "innappropriate for kids" then I would take issue with that and say it should be up left to the discretion of the parents first, kids second, government/game publisher last.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

No, I fully agree I'm just rationalising my hatred for mouthy kids who spoil my fun


----------



## orb451

Yeah that's the upside to running coms friends-only. I don't have to hear their endless shit talking... the downside is, after I lay a beating on them going 30-2 in Free-for-all I don't get to throw it right back at them.

Which reminds me, I'm going to change my settings back so I can hear and talk to everyone so the next time I steamroll a lobby I can tell them all to eat a big bowl of my shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I can has 1.50 K/D spread???


----------



## vampiregenocide

I need to get mine back up


----------



## Nick

i was sorley disapointed that split screen co op in the campaign isnt included.

other than that i completed campaign on regularly the day i got it and thoroughly enjoyed it!



Scar Symmetry said:


> It's an 18. It's the law. It's 18 for a reason.



why because some daft old git or collective of gits say so?

ratings are a waste of time. Restrictions on reproduction would not be!

so in scotland you can father a child and get married but your not allowed to play modern warfare 2?

fail.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nick said:


> i was sorley disapointed that split screen co op in the campaign isnt included.
> 
> other than that i completed campaign on regularly the day i got it and thoroughly enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> 
> why because some daft old git or collective of gits say so?
> 
> ratings are a waste of time. Restrictions on reproduction would not be!
> 
> so in scotland you can father a child and get married but your not allowed to play modern warfare 2?
> 
> fail.




Yeah they mentioned quite a while ago they didn't include it because it hndered the pace of the game, however they included spec ops to make up for this.

Yeah legal age requirements etc aren't really logical, but its the law. They need rethinking, but abiding in the meantime.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Steyr AUG Hbar+Striker=win


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Nick said:


> why because some daft old git or collective of gits say so?
> 
> ratings are a waste of time. Restrictions on reproduction would not be!
> 
> so in scotland you can father a child and get married but your not allowed to play modern warfare 2?
> 
> fail.



Hey Nick, read the thread. K thx.


----------



## Auyard

wannabguitarist said:


> Steyr AUG Hbar+Striker=win



Love AUG, although I prefer the PP2000(?) or the G18 for a secondary. The PP for serious kills the G18 for fun.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Scar Symmetry said:


> No, I fully agree I'm just rationalising my hatred for mouthy kids who spoil my fun


What about mouthy kids that don't spoil your fun?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrewsifStalin said:


> What about mouthy kids that don't spoil your fun?



They all spoil my fun


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Scar Symmetry said:


> They all spoil my fun


I resent that


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Bored of this game already.

Now 2000 Kills and 1300 Deaths exactly. That's a 1.55 K/D spread right?

Wrong, according to the leaderboards. Calculation fail.


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

gambit said:


> i already sent you a friend request, you have not accepted it yet. i play spec ops on veteran just so you know, go big or go home lol



I'm sorry dude, I've been kinda busy lately, I should be online on Thursday afternoon, haven't played veteran spec ops yet, but I'll give it a try, I don't promise I'll play really good, btw, how long it took u to complete the "Hidden" mission?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Oh and for those wondering, you get an extra class for prestiging, lame.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Oh and for those wondering, you get an extra class for prestiging, lame.



How is that lame? 

As long as I get the gold desert eagle at lvl.70 I wont complain...Akimbo ftmfw.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Because it's what they did on CoD:WaW and it was a highly predictable move.

Infinity Ward said it was a 'surprise'. Surprise fail.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Because it's what they did on CoD:WaW and it was a highly predictable move.
> 
> Infinity Ward said it was a 'surprise'. Surprise fail.



Ahhh I see, I played WaW online like twice and never really got in to it


----------



## lobee

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bored of this game already.
> 
> Now 2000 Kills and 1300 Deaths exactly. That's a 1.55 K/D spread right?
> 
> Wrong, according to the leaderboards. Calculation fail.



Check your calculator. I get 1.538etc., so rounded up would be 1.54. What's the problem again?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

There's no rounding up, 2000 and 1300.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's no rounding up, 2000 and 1300.



Hey Dave how the hell do you level up so quick? Is it domination or capture the flag which gets you big points?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CrushingAnvil said:


> Hey Dave how the hell do you level up so quick? Is it domination or capture the flag which gets you big points?



Hardcore Search and Destroy.


----------



## lobee

Scar Symmetry said:


> There's no rounding up, 2000 and 1300.


The kills and deaths aren't rounded off, the k/d ratio is. The number is 1.538461 repeating rounded up to 1.54.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

What?


----------



## lobee

I'm saying take out a calculator and divide 2000 by 1300 and you get 1.538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461...etc. Obviously they can't fit that on the screen so they round up to the nearest hundredth, which is 1.54.


----------



## gambit

Scar Symmetry said:


> Like I said, it's 18 for a reason, given the brand by people who do it for a living. It wouldn't be 18 if it didn't include content that's not suitable for kids. Gaming is adult entertainment, kids shouldn't be pissing all over it, it kills it.



that may be true, but we all played mortal kombat when we were kids didnt we?. but i totally agree with you about little douchebag kids whos balls have not even dropped talking about dumb shit non stop lol


----------



## wannabguitarist

So everytime you prestige you get a new class? Or is it something different for each level?


----------



## DrewsifStalin

lobee said:


> The kills and deaths aren't rounded off, the k/d ratio is. The number is 1.538461 repeating rounded up to 1.54.


Ok, so who's going to make the breakdown out of Dave's KDR?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

lobee said:


> I'm saying take out a calculator and divide 2000 by 1300 and you get 1.538461538461538461538461538461538461538461538461...etc. Obviously they can't fit that on the screen so they round up to the nearest hundredth, which is 1.54.



Wow, I really am worse at maths than I thought.



wannabguitarist said:


> So everytime you prestige you get a new class? Or is it something different for each level?



That's what I'm wondering, I'm thinking new class each time like COD5.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Because it's what they did on CoD:WaW and it was a highly predictable move.
> 
> Infinity Ward said it was a 'surprise'. Surprise fail.



Yeah I was kinda hoping for a bit more :/ Definately not presitiging. Apparently you get some emblems and stuff too, but still disappointing.


----------



## lobee

Scar Symmetry said:


> Wow, I really am worse at maths than I thought.



Whew, so I'm not going crazy. Sorry for being so pedantic. I've been lurking this thread trying to decide whether or not this game is worth it when I noticed that post, and it bugged me.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Wow, I really am worse at maths than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm wondering, I'm thinking new class each time like COD5.



What do you mean a new class?

Do you mean you get a new "create a class" slot?


----------



## orb451

Gaz, yes I believe that's what he's talking about, a new create a class (custom) slot. My friend already prestiged and confirmed that that's what you get, along with some badges/emblems and some new challenges. I suspect they're going to leave it like that for all 10 prestige levels and maybe you'll get something extra at 10th prestige (though I doubt it).


----------



## HighGain510

orb451 said:


> I suspect they're going to leave it like that for all 10 prestige levels and maybe you'll get something extra at 10th prestige (though I doubt it).



If you take the time to prestige 10 times and they didn't give you something phenomenal I'd be pissed!


----------



## orb451

Well they (IW) fucked us in COD4. I prestiged 10 fucking times in that shit and got nothing at the end of it. Nothing special anyway... and I my friend did the same AND every single last one of their stinking challenges... and also got squat. 

I think if they decided to do something really special for those that go through the ordeal, like a special weapon or perk unlock, people would be pissing and moaning about how it threw the balance of the game off, etc. Personally I already see the balance as out of whack for guys that are high level and those that aren't, simply because of the weapon/perk combos you can use.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bored of this game already.
> 
> Now 2000 Kills and 1300 Deaths exactly. That's a 1.55 K/D spread right?
> 
> Wrong, according to the leaderboards. Calculation fail.



I just realised you can see my shitty 1.03 K/D ratio 4 players under you  I need to get that back up. I was shit last weekend.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Fine, everyone ignore my After The Burial joke


----------



## lobee

DrewsifStalin said:


> Fine, everyone ignore my After The Burial joke



Pi is exactly three!


----------



## ZeroSignal

Personally I don't particularly enjoy playing this game that much. I find that CoD4 has a very good gameplay balance whereas in MW2 I find that the blood gets in your eyes way too much and the enemies take ages to drop. In CoD4 the blood gets in your eyes enough to block your peripheral vision and making return fire very difficult but you can still sprint to cover and see where you are going well enough.

I'm a hardcore FPS player and it feels to me that Infinity Ward are trying too hard to make a new TimeSplitters. The enemies are tougher, the guns are wackier, grenades have tracer lines and you can double-wield P90s for chrissakes.  It doesn't have the speed and schizophrenia of TimeSplitters and it doesn't seem to have the lethal nature of CoD4, where anything could kill you very easily. Of course, there is always Hardcore mode.

I think I'd play CoD4 for online and MW2 for the story and Spec-Ops. Overall, I just don't really like the feel of the game when compared to CoD4 or TS:FP. It's not a bad game by any means but it's still not as good as you would expect with the hype.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> I just realised you can see my shitty 1.03 K/D ratio 4 players under you  I need to get that back up. I was shit last weekend.



Fuck you foo'! Mine is 1.02 at the moment


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> What do you mean a new class?
> 
> Do you mean you get a new "create a class" slot?



Yeah, lame!



ZeroSignal said:


> Personally I don't particularly enjoy playing this game that much. I find that CoD4 has a very good gameplay balance whereas in MW2 I find that the blood gets in your eyes way too much and the enemies take ages to drop. In CoD4 the blood gets in your eyes enough to block your peripheral vision and making return fire very difficult but you can still sprint to cover and see where you are going well enough.



I agree with that! I still enjoy MW2, though I've gone back to playing COD4 online now. My K/D on that is only 0.88, but I'm tenth prestige and much better on HCS&D than on MW2! Playing COD4 feels like second nature now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hardcore Search and Destroy.



Right. Off I go


----------



## gambit

dude, how do you recover from a .44 kdr? or is it just time to admit that i wasted my money. i cannot even leave a building in domination without getting raped from front, back and both sides. how do they have 4 guys at every capture point?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gambit said:


> dude, how do you recover from a .44 kdr? or is it just time to admit that i wasted my money. i cannot even leave a building in domination without getting raped from front, back and both sides. how do they have 4 guys at every capture point?



Don't play Domination.

Equip a class for SCAR-H with Bling, Stopping Power and Ninja on, go on Team Deathmatch and figure out the ins and outs.

Figure out all the ways you can get kills (Primary Weapon, Secondary Weapon, Frag, Grenade Launcher, Flash for an easy kill) and become very familiar with your arsenal.

After that you're pretty much set.

(Hint: I've seen a lot of noobs running around with Riot Shield on, Grenade Launchers are a very effective way of getting rid of these)


----------



## gambit

ill give it a shot, thank you


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just went 19 and 7 on Estate and then 20 and 5 on Highrise with the 'The Feared' accolade and bumped me up to a 1.56 ratio! 

EDIT: and 19 and 7 again on Favela! I'm on a roll!


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just went 19 and 7 on Estate and then 20 and 5 on Highrise with the 'The Feared' accolade and bumped me up to a 1.56 ratio!
> 
> EDIT: and 19 and 7 again on Favela! I'm on a roll!



We STILL haven't played yet Dave!  Next time I see you on I'll send you an invite, mmmkay?  I had a few pretty good games, my K/D is finally coming up too which is cool.... almost at 1!


----------



## gambit

i tried what you said scar, 0 kills 28 deaths, i dont think it worked lol. fuck this game, i dont stand a chance online, spec ops is impossible by yourself, and i cant make it past the first level on campaign im thinking about taking it to gamestop so that it will only be a waste of 30 dollars instead of 65


----------



## vampiregenocide

gambit said:


> i tried what you said scar, 0 kills 28 deaths, i dont think it worked lol. fuck this game, i dont stand a chance online, spec ops is impossible by yourself, and i cant make it past the first level on campaign im thinking about taking it to gamestop so that it will only be a waste of 30 dollars instead of 65



Ah man perservere, just be really careful and stuff, you play PS3?


----------



## orb451

Gambit, you might try:

Sleight of Hand
Stopping Power
Ninja or Steady Aim

With the MP5, crouch a lot, don't run n' gun if you can help it NEVER take a shot unless you've GOT the shot. When I say crouch, I mean crouch-walk in covered areas or areas with shelter where you're less likely to get sniped instantly. Pick an area and patrol it, don't sit in a corner and camp, but don't get caught running with no purpose. That is, always know where you're going. If you're going from one spot to the next, have a route picked out and RUN from point A to B, but not arbitrarily around the map like a chicken with it's head cut off.

A lot of these maps are a campers wet dream, they just wait for a guy to run by and blast away. And the other half are guys that are running full speed every which way, find the balance between those two extremes and work your way up. I don't know what gametype you're playing but you might try Merc Team Death Match, screw the objective based games until you've got a solid handle on the maps/weapons/perks.


----------



## AvantGuardian

gambit said:


> dude, how do you recover from a .44 kdr? or is it just time to admit that i wasted my money. i cannot even leave a building in domination without getting raped from front, back and both sides. how do they have 4 guys at every capture point?


 
I had a KDR of about 0.50 after my first few hours playing online but I've managed to bring it up to 0.83 after a few more hours. First of all, I play mercenary team deathmatch if I'm not playing in a party with friends. That keeps you from getting totally owned by a group of really good people (no parties allowed and redistribution of teams after every game). Second, use either a fast shooting gun with stopping power or use hardline. With hardline you can get a care package with only a three kill streak, which sometimes results in an awesome killstreak reward (AC-130 in particular) and then you can just pile on the kills. Also, just really try to be aware of your surroundings and where your teammates are. Its usually impossible to totally watch your back if you're not camping, but looking at where your teammates are on the radar can help you deduce "safe" areas.

Anyway, just a little advice from someone who generally sucks at FPSs. Following these rules I'm consistantly getting around a 1.0 KDR now and my overall average is creeping up. Sometimes I get an awesome killstreak reward in the care package and I'll end up with a 20-10 game or something like that which helps a lot too.


----------



## lobee

gambit said:


> i tried what you said scar, 0 kills 28 deaths, i dont think it worked lol. fuck this game, i dont stand a chance online, spec ops is impossible by yourself, and i cant make it past the first level on campaign im thinking about taking it to gamestop so that it will only be a waste of 30 dollars instead of 65



How much experience do you have with first person shooters? I picked up COD4 and was good at it pretty much straight out of the box from years spent playing Counterstrike and Halo etc. However, when played Counterstrike for the first time way back when I was awful, and it sucked. If you can work your way through the frustration you'll likely end up with a nice addiction to FPS's and *maybe* have fun. It can still be pretty frustrating.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gambit said:


> i tried what you said scar, 0 kills 28 deaths, i dont think it worked lol. fuck this game, i dont stand a chance online, spec ops is impossible by yourself, and i cant make it past the first level on campaign im thinking about taking it to gamestop so that it will only be a waste of 30 dollars instead of 65



Ok now I think you're just trolling


----------



## orb451

Not that Gambit is an idiot (not saying he is AT ALL) but we had two dipshits on my teams last night playing regular TDM, one went 5 & 25 and the other 2 & 18... cost us the game. Point is, it's possible to get such a shitty score... I think Gambit's problem may be his kit and his team. He needs a decent weapon with decent perks and a team not made up of a bunch of morons. That's why I recommended him some Merc TDM to at least cut down on his chances of a team full of ass rapers having their way with him.


----------



## HighGain510

gambit said:


> i tried what you said scar, 0 kills 28 deaths, i dont think it worked lol. fuck this game, i dont stand a chance online, spec ops is impossible by yourself, and i cant make it past the first level on campaign *im thinking about taking it to gamestop so that it will only be a waste of 30 dollars instead of 65*



Now you're talking! 



orb451 said:


> Not that Gambit is an idiot (not saying he is AT ALL)



It's okay, we can read between the lines...


----------



## gambit

all of you are a little bit right. for example with the running around like a chicken with a head cut off (keep in mind that until last night i played domination exclusively) no body seems to understand what the objective is in that game mode, so i have to run, capture, run, capture and so on and i swear no one knows how to hold on to those things lol. everytime my team loses im the top ranked player, everytime my team wins im one of the top three, and the accolade for most points captured, i have that 54 times so i have been doing alot of running around. shitty teams that refuse to communicate is another reason too. we all have headsets but they wont talk lol. im starting to actually explore the maps instead of being out in the open and thats helping alot. i started finding a spot getting a couple kills then moving to a new spot so that the people watching killcams wouldnt have such an easy time finding me. my last 3 games when 20/12, 13/4, and 25/7 thanks largely to an airdropped ac 130.


----------



## orb451

gambit said:


> all of you are a little bit right. for example with the running around like a chicken with a head cut off (keep in mind that until last night i played domination exclusively) no body seems to understand what the objective is in that game mode, so i have to run, capture, run, capture and so on and i swear no one knows how to hold on to those things lol. everytime my team loses im the top ranked player, everytime my team wins im one of the top three, and the accolade for most points captured, i have that 54 times so i have been doing alot of running around. shitty teams that refuse to communicate is another reason too. we all have headsets but they wont talk lol. im starting to actually explore the maps instead of being out in the open and thats helping alot. i started finding a spot getting a couple kills then moving to a new spot so that the people watching killcams wouldnt have such an easy time finding me. my last 3 games when 20/12, 13/4, and 25/7 thanks largely to an airdropped ac 130.



Nice! Now that's what I'm talking about! If you have to rely on yourself and no one else because they won't communicate, try Merc TDM or for that matter Free For All. You're spot on with the get a few kills - move to another area - rinse/repeat thing too!


----------



## MFB

I feel like I'm missing out on a lot by now owning this but at the same time, really don't wanna buy it cause my online is poo


----------



## orb451

MFB, save yourself the frustration and the potential for throwing your controller through the television. If your internet connection sucks, you will NOT enjoy this game's online MP. I have several friends with Fiber (FIOS) 20Mb/s up & down and they still have the same shitty lag and hit detection, host problems & party / mic drop outs that the rest of us are having.


----------



## MFB

orb451 said:


> MFB, save yourself the frustration and the potential for throwing your controller through the television. If your internet connection sucks, you will NOT enjoy this game's online MP. I have several friends with Fiber (FIOS) 20Mb/s up & down and they still have the same shitty lag and hit detection, host problems & party / mic drop outs that the rest of us are having.



Good to know. My computer itself has a problem with getting a wireless signal (most likely we need a new modem since ours is old as fuck) so I can only imagine my 360 Wireless Adapter trying to get one.


----------



## GazPots

I do enjoy launching a javellin right at the start of a game and getting double or triple kills. 


Predictable behavious is a joy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

GazPots said:


> I do enjoy launching a javellin right at the start of a game and getting double or triple kills.
> 
> 
> Predictable behavious is a joy.



Still not got that yet  Only a lvl 39.


----------



## ToniS

lvl 69 now with about 6000 kills and a little over 3000 deaths.

The ACR is just so overpowered. It's easily the best gun in the game (crazy accuracy plus kills pretty fast and has almost zero recoil.)

Also, the G18 and the last secondary shotgun you get with Akimbos are awesome. I got 89 kills and about 30 deaths in Skidrow with Akimbo G18's


----------



## GazPots

I thought the ACR was horribly under powered (i play hardcore but still found it needed a good 3 bullets or more to kill in the torso whereas the FAL takes one. Stats wise it has half the stopping power of the scar/fal.


And that's without stopping power on either.


THe acr accuracy is magic though. Some nice medium range snipes with it and an ACOG.



And to vamp, i love the javellin. It's essentially a portable Predator strength missile strapped to your back. Getting a shot off is a bit tricky though.


----------



## Prydogga

Raffica, M16A4, WA2000 and FAMAS are my top guns at the moment, I've finally moved back to hardcore and I'm glad I have.


Oh and thermal is officially the best attachment I've ever used, cold blooded doesn't stop it either, people still stick out like a bull in a herd of sheep.



orb451 said:


> MFB, save yourself the frustration and the potential for throwing your controller through the television. If your internet connection sucks, you will NOT enjoy this game's online MP. I have several friends with Fiber (FIOS) 20Mb/s up & down and they still have the same shitty lag and hit detection, host problems & party / mic drop outs that the rest of us are having.



I think any Australian will agree that the game is enjoyable is shit connection.


----------



## Mattayus

Gettin this in a few days! WOOP WOOP! Anyone got it on PC? Or is this a thread specifically for the console people?


----------



## Arminius

Just wanted to say that Rust is the greatest map I've ever played on pretty much any game.


----------



## synrgy

I bought this on Thursday.

I'm already lvl 30-something. My body apparently thinks this game is cocaine, or some such. 

Seriously.. I'm completely addicted. I totally skipped the original MW, so I had no idea how terribly addictive the multiplayer is. I'm checking stats after every match, and keep getting stuck in the mode of "well, I only need 3 more headshots before I get that attachment, so I should play one more round.." or "I'm only a few kills shy of my next level up, so I should play one more round.." and next thing I know, it's 3 in the morning.

I'm djsynrgy on XBL. Hit me up!


----------



## vampiregenocide

AUG HBAR + Grip + Red Dot Sight + Stopping Power = Ownage.

Try it if you haven't already.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

i have so far not played in a game with better than 2 bars copnnection. i live in country australia.
but its still the best game ive ever played haha.


----------



## Mattayus

I HAZ IT!  Installing it as we speak!

So in addition to my earlier question which nobody has answered!!  has anyone here got it on PC or are you all console people?


----------



## ToniS

I have it on the PC!


----------



## MikeH

Finished with a 1.44 K2D yesterday. Not horrible.


----------



## Mattayus

tongarr said:


> I have it on the PC!



my steam ID is mattayus, add meh!

Haven't fired up the multiplayer yet, just gettin some practice in with the campaigns first


----------



## GazPots

LOL, played search and destroy hardcore earlier and thought i'd have a bash at firing a javelin right at the round start. Fired it on quarry at a side surface that overlooks a major walkway from the bottom of the hill. Turns out 4 of the enemy team were quietly walking along this path minding their own business......



......until the javelin blew them all the fuck up.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> LOL, played search and destroy hardcore earlier and thought i'd have a bash at firing a javelin right at the round start. Fired it on quarry at a side surface that overlooks a major walkway from the bottom of the hill. Turns out 4 of the enemy team were quietly walking along this path minding their own business......
> 
> 
> 
> ......until the javelin blew them all the fuck up.



Javelin requires a vehicle to lock onto though doesn't it? Are you aiming it at a car or something and getting them through splash damage?


----------



## vampiregenocide

We need to sort out a 777 clan game


----------



## orb451

HighGain, the Javelin can lock onto vehicles or locations...


----------



## cyril v

holy hell,. i played some guys last night. about 6 of them and they all just kept using the javelin over and over and over. quite rediculous.


----------



## HighGain510

orb451 said:


> HighGain, the Javelin can lock onto vehicles or locations...



What do you mean by "locations" exactly? I equipped a character with the javelin last night and every time I aimed it, I got text that said "must lock onto a vehicle" or something like that. 

EDIT: Javelin epic fail... LOLZ!


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> What do you mean by "locations" exactly? I equipped a character with the javelin last night and every time I aimed it, I got text that said "must lock onto a vehicle" or something like that.
> 
> EDIT: Javelin epic fail... LOLZ!





LOL 



As for the javelin it only requires to you point at a surface over a certain distance away and have enough clearance to launch the missle upwards. Then it's just a case of letting the game switch to your other gun for you and carrying on as the predator strength missle comes in for the kill.


I had quite a lot of fun killing noob tubers with this.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm just retarded, I looked at the slot and had equipped the STINGER instead of the Javelin!  Self fail.


----------



## GazPots

DOH!



Does anyone else enjoy making people so mad they just shout abuse and shit down the mic? It's quite entertaining if a little worrying for humanity.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Hahaha someone's tagged this with Dave's ego.

Not my fault if I'm good at the game k?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I'm level 49 and a half...I'll stay at lvl70 or whatever the level before prestige is and I'll just prestige on my other account.

I like the ACR, It's a very accurate rifle and you can hip-fire if you have to from a reasonable distance.

PS3 khunties add me:

VegaObscura

or

SolarInvictus





Scar Symmetry said:


> Hahaha someone's tagged this with Dave's ego.
> 
> Not my fault if I'm good at the game k?



Haha, You do seem to be pretty nuts though, maybe It's somehow easier on Xbox 360 



HighGain510 said:


> What do you mean by "locations" exactly? I equipped a character with the javelin last night and every time I aimed it, I got text that said "must lock onto a vehicle" or something like that.
> 
> EDIT: Javelin epic fail... LOLZ!




Holy shit...sodom.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Just went 19 and 7 on Estate and then 20 and 5 on Highrise with the 'The Feared' accolade and bumped me up to a 1.56 ratio!
> 
> EDIT: and 19 and 7 again on Favela! I'm on a roll!



I did 32 on 9 for some map yesterday...

It was LEG-EN-DARY.



orb451 said:


> Not that Gambit is an idiot (not saying he is AT ALL) but we had two dipshits on my teams last night playing regular TDM, one went 5 & 25 and the other 2 & 18... cost us the game. Point is, it's possible to get such a shitty score... I think Gambit's problem may be his kit and his team. He needs a decent weapon with decent perks and a team not made up of a bunch of morons. That's why I recommended him some Merc TDM to at least cut down on his chances of a team full of ass rapers having their way with him.



Wow...that wasn't nice at all, man. Just because those two guys weren't good, it means they're dipshits? No one starts off a pro at these games...cut them some slack man.

I got called a faggot by a TEAM MATE yesterday...I don't have a mic so I have no idea what I did and I couldn't ask the guy...very puzzling.


----------



## cyril v

this thread is way too big to look. so, i'm just going to drop this off here.


----------



## darbdavys

CrushingAnvil said:


> I did 32 on 9 for some map yesterday...
> 
> It was LEG-EN-DARY.


pff, I did 28-2 on monday 

Edit: and ^ vid is EPIC


----------



## orb451

CrushingAnvil said:


> Wow...that wasn't nice at all, man. Just because those two guys weren't good, it means they're dipshits? No one starts off a pro at these games...cut them some slack man.
> 
> I got called a faggot by a TEAM MATE yesterday...I don't have a mic so I have no idea what I did and I couldn't ask the guy...very puzzling.




Well I don't know what to say to that, I'm not a nice person, never claimed to be. When I play this game, I play to win. If I take the "game" too seriously then that's my choice and my right as an individual. Being that I have my mic settings to friends only, I accept that their failure may in part be my fault because I wasn't able to tell them where enemies were, etc.

I guess with them I was hoping common sense would rein in after maybe the 12 or 13th death of theirs and they'd think to themselves "hey, I'm getting fragged consistently by the same people, in the same spots, over and over again... maybe I should try something different". I know when I have a bad day or bad game I sure as shit try new things if I find myself getting owned more than 2x in a row. And with those mic settings, they don't have to hear me cursing at them when they have games like that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I decided to man up and start playing Hardcore...

Now I remember why I hadn't done it before. Camping everywhere. And I mean everywhere.

Not keen on the fact that if a team mate kills you, it still counts as a death? What the fuck is that all about?


----------



## Tiger

I am JUST now playing it.

All I have to say is, WTF no lean? The enemy can shoot halfway out from around the corners but I cant?


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> I decided to man up and start playing Hardcore...
> 
> Now I remember why I hadn't done it before. Camping everywhere. And I mean everywhere.
> 
> *Not keen on the fact that if a team mate kills you, it still counts as a death? What the fuck is that all about*?




It's probably so that last standers still get a registered death if their team mate kills them in the end. Previously you wouldn't get a death if your teammate killed you (plus other team would't get the kill).


Anyways, once you know the maps you can just anti camp people by claymoreing their favourite spots. Most of the time they just keep going back to the same area. 


Hardcore or nothing for me. Normal mode is balls.


----------



## TemjinStrife

GazPots said:


> It's probably so that last standers still get a registered death if their team mate kills them in the end. Previously you wouldn't get a death if your teammate killed you (plus other team would't get the kill).
> 
> 
> Anyways, once you know the maps you can just anti camp people by claymoreing their favourite spots. Most of the time they just keep going back to the same area.
> 
> 
> Hardcore or nothing for me. Normal mode is balls.



Hardcore TDM is a dozen guys with heartbeat sensors, silencers, ninja, and cold-blooded sitting in rooms staring at doors. I've never been so alternately bored and frustrated by a video game in my life.

The absolute worst is Hardcore TDM on Wasteland, because everyone is prone and wearing a ghillie suit in the grass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TemjinStrife said:


> Hardcore TDM is a dozen guys with heartbeat sensors, silencers, ninja, and cold-blooded sitting in rooms staring at doors. I've never been so alternately bored and frustrated by a video game in my life.
> 
> The absolute worst is Hardcore TDM on Wasteland, because everyone is prone and wearing a ghillie suit in the grass.



Yeah I heard that. Now all this new fancy shit has been introduced, Hardcore isn't Hardcore anymore.

Hardcore Team Deathmatch on COD4 = where do I sign?

Hardcore Team Deathmatch on MW2 = absolute snorefest


----------



## alecisonfire

TemjinStrife said:


> The absolute worst is Hardcore TDM on Wasteland, because everyone is prone and wearing a ghillie suit in the grass.



im not even joking. i literally just played that map and got a phone call so i went prone and put the controller down. when i came back i was 0-0 and the match was over. people care waaaay too much about their k/d in this game, which is silly because due to disconnecters the k/d spread is all but meaningless.


----------



## HighGain510

TemjinStrife said:


> Hardcore TDM is a dozen guys with heartbeat sensors, silencers, ninja, and cold-blooded sitting in rooms staring at doors. I've never been so alternately bored and frustrated by a video game in my life.
> 
> The absolute worst is Hardcore TDM on Wasteland, because everyone is prone and wearing a ghillie suit in the grass.



Yeah if they wanted to keep it true to the name they would remove all those perks and attachments that ruin the true spirit of that mode.  I see no difference (other than the obvious no crosshairs/radar obviously ) between hardcore and standard multiplayer anymore since they have added those items.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Isn't there a perk that makes you not show up on a heartbeat sensor? Just use that


----------



## HighGain510

wannabguitarist said:


> Isn't there a perk that makes you not show up on a heartbeat sensor? Just use that



Cold-blooded or ninja, forget which one. But that's the problem, they're saying EVERYONE equips a character with that, and then just camps.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I would've liked class specific gametypes in this game. Like you only choose between preset sniper classes or shotguns classes etc for a certain gametypes. Most people just run around with assualt rifles or akimbo shotguns and that gets boring. I'd like to be out in a gametype where the playing field is set even.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## Esp Griffyn

I would love to be able to get on with any of the other weapons so I could farm XP from the challenges, but I just can't stand to use anything other than my beloved FAMAS 



cyril v said:


> this thread is way too big to look. so, i'm just going to drop this off here.



"Turn around" gag is copied from an earlier video where it was done over XBL


----------



## vampiregenocide

I've not been doing too hot recently. I'm way down to 1.03 

Dave, we need to game it up sometime.


----------



## Mattayus

Any more PC users wanna chime in? I've found one so far out of all of you  Just me, and some other dude. Seriously, everyone else is on 360? LAAAAAAME


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mattayus said:


> Any more PC users wanna chime in? I've found one so far out of all of you  Just me, and some other dude. Seriously, everyone else is on 360? LAAAAAAME



360 ftw man


----------



## gambit

you will never believe this lol. in my last game, i got no kills, 23 deaths and 28 assist! that will not reflect on my k2d which is already garbage lol


----------



## GazPots

My (very good) friend was able to get a 25 kill streak in Hardcore Team Deathmatch the other day.


Shame he had no nuke or emp unlocked at the time.


----------



## synrgy

I just unlocked tactical nuke last night, but I doubt I'll get a chance to actually deploy it -- ever.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> I just unlocked tactical nuke last night, but I doubt I'll get a chance to actually deploy it -- ever.



Yeah I unlocked it last night too... my highest kill streak is 16 though, I'm not one of those people who cares about having massive kill streaks, I imagine you have to camp an immense amount to reach 25 anyway


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I unlocked it last night too... my highest kill streak is 16 though, I'm not one of those people who cares about having massive kill streaks, I imagine you have to camp an immense amount to reach 25 anyway



We have the same highest streak! 

Yeah -- I think a 25 kill streak requires some possible combination of some or all of the following:

1.) being the host
2.) lots of camping
3.) playing 'Ground War' where there's a bajillion people running around like chickens with their heads cut off
4.) being at level 60+ and having already logged several (full, as in '24 hour') days of game time despite the game only being about a month old.

I've only seen people deploy nukes in Ground War mode so far..

Played some 'hardcore' team deathmatch the other night with an old friend and a good group who actually understood the concept of teamwork and communication. It was awesome, but crazy intense without all the HUD stuff. You *really* gotta keep your eyes and ears open. We won 12 out of 14 rounds though, so it was a good night for sure!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm used to Hardcore cause of COD4 which are the only playlists I played, but on MW2 like we were discussing earlier in the thread, it's not really Hardcore anymore because it doesn't require the skill and attention that you needed to survive on COD4.

I really need to buy a new headset so I can play with some of you guys


----------



## orb451

Well in MW2 all I've been playing is Free-For-All & regular TDM. I went 24-0 on Rust playing TDM the other day and I had already unlocked the nuke but didn't have it selected... and in FFA I went 30-0 also on Rust but didn't have it selected then either. So now that I've got it selected, the best I've been able to do is go 20-24ish before I get whacked.

It's really not about camping, not in the strict sense of the word, or even having host to get there. You have to have the right weapon (depends on you) and the ability to hear (depends on your sound system or headphones). For instance, going 24-0 on Rust in TDM was NOT easy and NOT about camping. It was about running from point to point getting extremely lucky AND having to pick up just about any weapon you can find and using it well. But yeah I've got 3+ days of game time already so you can see I have no life.

My other friend has already launched 3 nukes in regular TDM games just by playing smart and being really good (and having 2+ days game time). 

I'm getting more used to the games mechanics and speed now... so the only thing of late that's really pissing me off since I play a lot of FFA is dickheads boosting. Two guys play with testical insertion and sit there in a corner somewhere and knife/kill each other to get the nuke streak and end the game. Fucking lamest shit I've ever seen. It's become the new cage match "headshots" bullshit from COD4. Guy went 0-33 for his friend yesterday on submarine-base to pull it off. And it and shit like it, has become a lot more common recently.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm used to Hardcore cause of COD4 which are the only playlists I played, but on MW2 like we were discussing earlier in the thread, it's not really Hardcore anymore because it doesn't require the skill and attention that you needed to survive on COD4.
> 
> I really need to buy a new headset so I can play with some of you guys



Who cares about headsets man we can communicate with the power of dance  I'll be online a bit more once my college work is handed in.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> I'm getting more used to the games mechanics and speed now... so the only thing of late that's really pissing me off since I play a lot of FFA is dickheads boosting. Two guys play with *testical insertion* and sit there in a corner somewhere and knife/kill each other to get the nuke streak and end the game.


----------



## orb451

I think what they need to do is limit the perks based on the gametype. So in hardcore as I think Dave mentioned, take out all the bling shit that makes it really "un-hardcore" and more of a campfest. And in FFA as an example, take out that Tactical-Testicular-Foreign-Object Insertion shit. I'm sure in other gametypes other perks should be disallowed as well to balance things out and make it funner for everyone.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Agreed, both perks and attachments should be playlist limited, so for example akimbo shotguns and heartbeat sensors would not be allowed in Hardcore. The reason that Hardcore worked so well on COD4 is you didn't have all this fancy shit so if you wanted to get kills, you had to go out and get them. Should apply on this game too!


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> Agreed, both perks and attachments should be playlist limited, so for example akimbo shotguns and heartbeat sensors would not be allowed in Hardcore. The reason that Hardcore worked so well on COD4 is you didn't have all this fancy shit so if you wanted to get kills, you had to go out and get them. Should apply on this game too!



Agreed 100%

IW needs to cut out the bullshit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Who knows, they might release patches to fix these things. I'm just stoked for new maps, I'm bored of the current ones already. I want some exotic ones, jungles and treehouses and whathaveyou!


----------



## GazPots

You can nullify the bling perks though. Who the fuck wants a heartbeat sensor that picks up nobody? (aka ninja)

Plus you just need to be more aware of your engaging range in hardcore. That stops most of the shotgun muppets. Although in a building or tight area you really have to be smart. Perhaps bust out the claymore and hope there isn't any scrambler pro users out there.


I also get annoyed at the noob tubers and shit with scopes but at the end of the day there is always one annoying bastard in the game. 

As for akimbo it actually sucks unless the guy is within 15 metres. Anything beyond that i just get lucky with my double magnums.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I fucking hate that extended melee range thing, some guy knifed me from halfway across a room yesterday I was not happy at all.


----------



## orb451

Yeah Dave, you're talking about Commando. Fucking horseshit... you're in the middle of emptying a clip in a guy and because he's Super Mario, he comes zooming at you at light speed and gets the knife kill... lame. 

As far as the perks balancing out goes, I think it comes down to mileage varying. I've seen some guys with Akimbo that were only effective at close ranges as you said, but then other times where they're monsters and effective at damn near every range. I think that goes back to host advantage and lag.

As for maps, I think the map rotation in this game sucks balls. In TDM it always seems like the same 4 maps come up over and over again. I'm glad in FFA that they at least opened up the maps a bit so it wasn't literally the same 4 maps. They need to think outside the box. Wasn't there a map in GRAW2 that was like the Matrix loading simulation? Completely white, no boundaries, no cover, no nothing, just a vast expanse of nothingness... not that that's a great idea or anything but just that kind of thing is sort of neat (if only for one gametype or weapon loadout).

I played some co-op for the first time on Turkey Day and some of those snow and jungle maps were badass. They should turn some of them into MP maps.


----------



## gambit

Scar Symmetry said:


> Who knows, they might release patches to fix these things. I'm just stoked for new maps, I'm bored of the current ones already. I want some exotic ones, jungles and treehouses and whathaveyou!



have new maps been announced?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gambit said:


> have new maps been announced?



Activision have announced there will be 2 map packs, though they also said the response to these map packs will shape potential map packs beyond that, so there is a possibility of 3+


----------



## vampiregenocide

gambit said:


> have new maps been announced?



Map Packs have been verified, no release date though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just went 17-3 on Estate by getting an AC-130 in a care package


----------



## Scar Symmetry

13-2 on Skidrow


----------



## HighGain510

I played with and against a guy who got a tactical nuke THREE TIMES IN A ROW in Team Deathmatch. When I was playing against him the one match I didn't see him ONCE the whole match (or else I more than likely would have either killed him first or gone back after him when I respawned! ) so I can only assume he's a camp-master.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> I played with and against a guy who got a tactical nuke THREE TIMES IN A ROW in Team Deathmatch. When I was playing against him the one match I didn't see him ONCE the whole match (or else I more than likely would have either killed him first or gone back after him when I respawned! ) so I can only assume he's a camp-master.



Yeah I find that most people on the other team with ridiculous killstreaks I a) haven't seen once and b) haven't killed once so they must be in a corner hiding somewhere


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> I played some co-op for the first time on Turkey Day and some of those snow and jungle maps were badass. They should turn some of them into MP maps.



?

I play 2 jungle-esque and 2 snow maps on a regular basis during TDM, GW, HCTDM, Domination, FFA....


----------



## orb451

Well I was referring to the co-op mission in the Alpha section (I think it is) that's all snowy forest with less than 50' visibility... you have to sneak up on enemy patrols and use silenced sniper rifles. Or the snowmobile race where you're on a mountain racing down to the finish, something like that, a steep snowy hill with dense cover on either side might make for some fun. I think I know the maps you're talking about already in MP and they're good... I just think they should come out with more maps and better maps.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm sure the DLC for MW2 will be similar to GTA IV's DLC quality, and more importantly worth the money.

Can't wait to play those new maps.


----------



## orb451

Well I hope the fuckers at IW don't cop out like they did in COD4 bitching about how they had to focus on future development instead of DLC. COD4's map pack sucked donkey balls. At least [email protected] had like 3 map packs and from what I'm told, they were good too... Treyarch got that part right, if little else.

I don't give a shit how much they charge for them, they better not be a bunch of COD4 or earlier COD maps. At least not initially... unless they do a 6 map pack, then by all means squeeze in 1 COD4 or earlier map, but make the other 5 fresh & new, like my grandma's dildo.


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> At least [email protected] had like 3 map packs and from what I'm told, they were good too...



2 words: Nazi Zombies.

A third word: AWESOME.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Developers have started realising that money can be made and time can be bought by releasing quality DLC so more and more are doing so. Rockstar won't release another GTA game for another 4 years I expect!


----------



## orb451

Well that's a blessing with one developer solely at the helm. With Activision, they've subcontracted out the COD franchise to 2 different houses... and if what I heard is true, a 3rd has just been added so they can crank this shit out yearly. I understand and respect their greedy fucking asses for what they are (developers & Activision) but there needs to be a line drawn for what is and is not acceptable development costs, times & returns for us consumers.

I want mostly new maps, not retreads of old shit. If that means it costs $12 fine... if it costs $20, fine... but make them good and make them often. Don't do one map pack and then bitch & moan about having ONLY 2+ years to come up with the next game iteration. Last time I personally spoke with IW developers (@ a COD4 pre-release meet n' greet) they made it seem like they were really under the gun to produce the game and produce it fast. Then in every interview I read with them after release it was the same deal immediately... clock's a tickin'... gotta hurry. Yeah well, that's fine, but with each game it seems like they're trying to re-invent the wheel when I'm sure that's not actually the case.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah, absolutely. I read an article recently that the gaming development industry is the worst for working conditions. Long hours, low pay, and a hell of a lot of pressure.


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah, absolutely. I read an article recently that the gaming development industry is the worst for working conditions. Long hours, low pay, and a hell of a lot of pressure.



I'd chalk that up to growing pains, more or less.

As far as 'being a major player in the global market' goes, the video game industry is still more or less in its infancy. I'm really not THAT old at all yet, and I can very clearly remember a time when the Atari 2600 was cutting edge shit. Now we've got (terrible) movies based on video game franchises. The tide has shifted quite a bit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That's totally possible yeah, but I find games developers being pressured to deliver highly believable. Budget probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## ToniS

Getting the Nuke isn't really all that hard, and doesn't really require camping. I've had it twice now, and I rarely even have it equipped. Just equip the harrier - chopper gunner - nuke killstreaks. When you get the chopper you are pretty much set. After you have killed loads of guys with the chopper gunner, you usually only need a couple more kills if any for the 25th kill.


----------



## orb451

Got my first nuke yesterday, 100% legit. Did it on Afghan with:

ACR+ Red Dot
Marathon Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro

Predator Missle
Chopper Gunner
Tactical Nuke

Went 31-1. I probably should have waited and gotten a few more kills before I launched it but oh well... And I wasn't just camping the cave or one spot on the map I was everywhere.


----------



## gambit

orb451 said:


> Got my first nuke yesterday, 100% legit. Did it on Afghan with:
> 
> ACR+ Red Dot
> Marathon Pro
> Stopping Power Pro
> Ninja Pro
> 
> Predator Missle
> Chopper Gunner
> Tactical Nuke
> 
> Went 31-1. I probably should have waited and gotten a few more kills before I launched it but oh well... And I wasn't just camping the cave or one spot on the map I was everywhere.



if you went 31/1 and the killstreaks only come from your gun or you knife, then you were a lousy shot with the chopper gunner, and most likely wasted the predator. thats only 6 kills not coming from you personally


----------



## wannabguitarist

gambit said:


> if you went 31/1 and the killstreaks only come from your gun or you knife, then you were a lousy shot with the chopper gunner, and most likely wasted the predator. thats only 6 kills not coming from you personally


----------



## GazPots

gambit said:


> if you went 31/1 and the killstreaks only come from your gun or you knife, then you were a lousy shot with the chopper gunner, and most likely wasted the predator. thats only 6 kills not coming from you personally



It depends on the perks of the opposing team. If the majority are running cold bloodied the predator and chopper gunner are near enough useless unles you can quickly see them from a great distance and get the shot in the right area.



Plus i'm still baffled as to why you're raggin' in this guy and how you can work out what got what kills *just* from that post.


----------



## HighGain510

gambit said:


> if you went 31/1 and the killstreaks only come from your gun or you knife, then you were a lousy shot with the chopper gunner, and most likely wasted the predator. thats only 6 kills not coming from you personally



Why are you all of the sudden a MASTER OF COD and telling other people they suck? IIRC this was posted by you within the last 3 weeks:



gambit said:


> i tried what you said scar, *0 kills 28 deaths*, i dont think it worked lol. fuck this game, i dont stand a chance online, spec ops is impossible by yourself, and i* cant make it past the first level on campaign* im thinking about taking it to gamestop so that it will only be a waste of 30 dollars instead of 65



Yeah man, you're pro. 



GazPots said:


> Plus i'm still baffled as to why you're raggin' in this guy and how you can work out what got what kills *just* from that post.



Don't feed the troll.... this guy is a moron. See his previous post(s) in the thread, one pointed out above is only one of many where he proves himself to be a grade A doucher.


----------



## GazPots

Case closed.


----------



## orb451

Well maybe Gambit is pissed because I made a comment that made it seem like he was an idiot shortly after his 0-28 post. In one of my responses I pointed out that I didn't think he personally was an idiot but that I'd played with guys who'd done really bad... but whatever.

I'm no pro @ this game, I don't claim to be. I got what I think is a pretty tough (for me) kill streak reward, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I did say when Gambit started posting in this thread that he was trolling


----------



## gambit

what is trolling? what i said happens to be true. please show me a video where a player controlled aircraft helps you get your next killstreak reward. it doesnt happen that way, or at least not for me. im not taking anything away from the nuke you earned because it is indeed very impressive considering that your first 2 rewards could not have gone your way and that you said you were not camping, thus increasing your chances of getting killed. you said you were not calling me an idiot so i didnt take it as though you were. I didnt even realise you were the same guy. my post was supposed to be a compliment.

i did suck at this game as you can all tell by reading the previous comments, but thanks largely to scars advice, i am alot better. because of him i now get a positive kill ratio about 80 percent of the time ( i still get raped sometimes, as does everybody else)

Highgain you should be in the nba because for you to take a call for help, and a compliment, put the two together and assume that im insulting everybody and claiming to be a god at this game requires a jump so high that even lebron james couldnt block you from dunking over him.

seriously, what is trolling and what did i do or say to be accused of it? was it because i said the game sucks 3 days after it came out, when it was me who sucked at it originally?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I have Blue Tiger for both my SCAR-H and my ACR now


----------



## orb451

Gambit I think people are accusing you of trolling because your posts (to me at least) come across that way.

Trolling is when someone gets on a forum and starts posting inflammatory comments hoping to "bait" someone into an argument or to start some kind thread-war. I could start a new thread under the general music discussion saying "THIS SITE FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!" with a whole list of reasons why ss.org blows. This would be trolling and the mods would probably lock or delete the thread.

I really had a hard time reading your most recent post (before this last one) and taking anything complimentary from it. Personally I don't see it as an attack but I'm glad I wasn't the only one that read it that way. Now I think I see what you're saying, that getting a chopper gunner or whatever kills, don't count towards your next kill streak reward. Fact is, they do. If you've got 5 kills and earn a predator and your next reward is at 11 kills is a stealth bomber and with that predator you happen to take out 4 guys, you're streak is now 9 kills... 2 away from the stealth bomber. Now lets say you get back to the game after you put down the predator controls and get those 2 kills, now your streak is 11 and you launch your bomber, lets say you get 6 kills with it and wipe out the other team, now you're at a 17 streak. 

Hope that explains it... So with my chopper gunner I got quite a few kills, in fact I was at 25 and still flying around in it trying to get out of the damned thing so I could launch the nuke.


----------



## gambit

orb451 said:


> Gambit I think people are accusing you of trolling because your posts (to me at least) come across that way.
> 
> Trolling is when someone gets on a forum and starts posting inflammatory comments hoping to "bait" someone into an argument or to start some kind thread-war. I could start a new thread under the general music discussion saying "THIS SITE FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!" with a whole list of reasons why ss.org blows. This would be trolling and the mods would probably lock or delete the thread.
> 
> I really had a hard time reading your most recent post (before this last one) and taking anything complimentary from it. Personally I don't see it as an attack but I'm glad I wasn't the only one that read it that way. Now I think I see what you're saying, that getting a chopper gunner or whatever kills, don't count towards your next kill streak reward. Fact is, they do. If you've got 5 kills and earn a predator and your next reward is at 11 kills is a stealth bomber and with that predator you happen to take out 4 guys, you're streak is now 9 kills... 2 away from the stealth bomber. Now lets say you get back to the game after you put down the predator controls and get those 2 kills, now your streak is 11 and you launch your bomber, lets say you get 6 kills with it and wipe out the other team, now you're at a 17 streak.
> 
> Hope that explains it... So with my chopper gunner I got quite a few kills, in fact I was at 25 and still flying around in it trying to get out of the damned thing so I could launch the nuke.



Well, i am sorry, i dont mean to troll. As for the killstreaks. I use hardline pro, with the uav, air drop, and sentry gun (should be simple.) i get the air drop and sometimes i get an ac 130, sometimes i get a pave low ect. i use it immediately get multiple kills ect. but i never get the sentry unless i get done with the air drop and kill someone else with my gun. it has just never worked that way for me. i thought it worked that way for everyone( in fact once in favela i started the match 16-0 and still did not get the sentry)



Scar Symmetry said:


> I have Blue Tiger for both my SCAR-H and my ACR now


Thats impressive considering the scars recoil


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The SCAR-Hs recoil isn't actually that bad. What is bad is when you're being pumped full of lead by the enemy when you're trying to keep a steady aim and strafing to avoid said lead, that's a far worse problem than the SCAR-Hs recoil. I wish they had a gun with the power of the SCAR-H and the accuracy of the ACR, that would be fucking PERFECT. Having said that, I like both guns equally and their problems can be nulled by using burst fire on the SCAR-H and putting FMJ on the ACR.


----------



## orb451

gambit said:


> Well, i am sorry, i dont mean to troll. As for the killstreaks. I use hardline pro, with the uav, air drop, and sentry gun (should be simple.) i get the air drop and sometimes i get an ac 130, sometimes i get a pave low ect. i use it immediately get multiple kills ect. but i never get the sentry unless i get done with the air drop and kill someone else with my gun. it has just never worked that way for me. i thought it worked that way for everyone( in fact once in favela i started the match 16-0 and still did not get the sentry)




I think that might be an issue with the game. If you have an air-drop as your 2nd reward and sentry as your 3rd, in the scenario you're describing you get your air-drop and in it you get a Pave Low as an example, because that's a much higher kill streak reward (under normal conditions) perhaps the game is preventing you from getting that Sentry with it. If I were you, depending on gametype, I'd use care package as my first reward and hope for something that actually does damage (AC-130, Pave Low, etc) for the 2nd reward I'd choose the Harrier Strike and for the 3rd I'd have either Chopper Gunner or AC-130.


----------



## GazPots

It's my understanding Care Packages do not count toward your kill streak. 

Everything else does.


Edit - Aparently a "Pave Low" in a care package does count towards your killstreak but is regarded as a glitch.


----------



## DevinShidaker

you guys should add me on Xbox Live. my gamertag is JesusLovesDong (lol). I'm on tour until like the 15th, but after then I'll be on nonstop haha.


----------



## HighGain510

gambit said:


> what is trolling?
> 
> Highgain you should be in the nba because for you to take a call for help, and a compliment, put the two together and assume that im insulting everybody and claiming to be a god at this game requires a jump so high that even lebron james couldnt block you from dunking over him.
> 
> seriously, what is trolling and what did i do or say to be accused of it? was it because i said the game sucks 3 days after it came out, when it was me who sucked at it originally?




If you read your other posts in this thread, you are very much trolling. Go google forum trolling or internet trolling and I'm sure you'll be able to figure out why so many people are taking your posts as trolling. Your posts seemed inflammatory, I'm not the only one who thought so apparently.  I do love your clever comment though, your attempt at humor could also be perceived as trolling but I don't care enough about you to bother arguing with you, I still think you're an idiot.  Maybe you'll neg me for saying it again... oh dear!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just went 32-12 on Rust on Team Deathmatch with an AC-130... boy that was fun!


----------



## gambit

you win. this is a thread about modern warfare 2, not you. speaking of modern warfare 2, i just changed from hardline to stopping power, got the 4 kills i needed for an airdrop, the air drop was a gunner chopper, i got around 20 kills with the gunner, and still no sentry gun, which everyone is telling me i should have got with the first chopper kill. what is everyone doing right, and what am i doing wrong. is it the air drop itself? maybe if i got the required kills for the gunner alone(without an air drop) i could get credited with the kills?



Scar Symmetry said:


> The SCAR-Hs recoil isn't actually that bad. What is bad is when you're being pumped full of lead by the enemy when you're trying to keep a steady aim and strafing to avoid said lead, that's a far worse problem than the SCAR-Hs recoil. I wish they had a gun with the power of the SCAR-H and the accuracy of the ACR, that would be fucking PERFECT. Having said that, I like both guns equally and their problems can be nulled by using burst fire on the SCAR-H and putting FMJ on the ACR.


What do you mean by burst fire? I am hoping the scar will be a much better gun once i get extended mags for it. the clips it comes withare way too small.



orb451 said:


> I think that might be an issue with the game. If you have an air-drop as your 2nd reward and sentry as your 3rd, in the scenario you're describing you get your air-drop and in it you get a Pave Low as an example, because that's a much higher kill streak reward (under normal conditions) perhaps the game is preventing you from getting that Sentry with it. If I were you, depending on gametype, I'd use care package as my first reward and hope for something that actually does damage (AC-130, Pave Low, etc) for the 2nd reward I'd choose the Harrier Strike and for the 3rd I'd have either Chopper Gunner or AC-130.


its worth looking into, ill let you know if it changes anything.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Agreed that you're not given enough ammo with the SCAR-H, but if you only fire in short 3-4 round bursts, it both saves ammo and stops recoiling as much.


----------



## -Nolly-

Just managed 30-2 in wasteland, felt good!




gambit said:


> speaking of modern warfare 2, i just changed from hardline to stopping power, got the 4 kills i needed for an airdrop, the air drop was a gunner chopper, i got around 20 kills with the gunner, and still no sentry gun, which everyone is telling me i should have got with the first chopper kill. what is everyone doing right, and what am i doing wrong. is it the air drop itself? maybe if i got the required kills for the gunner alone(without an air drop) i could get credited with the kills?.



answer=


GazPots said:


> It's my understanding Care Packages do not count toward your kill streak.
> 
> Everything else does.
> 
> 
> Edit - Aparently a "Pave Low" in a care package does count towards your killstreak but is regarded as a glitch.


----------



## GazPots

It's probably that way because the care packages are random and it makes sense to discount them for sake of balance.


It is amusing when your buddie gets a uav (useless on hardcore for the majority of games) and some random gets an emp in care package drops (not so useless on hardcore ) 4 seconds later.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just played a game where NOT ONE FUCKING BULLET registered on my enemy


----------



## GazPots

General rule of thumb is 5 deaths in a row = call it quits and get a new room.

I also avoid laggy games and anything on Estate and Wasteland. 

If i fire and nothing happens i just leave before the rage begins.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah that's what I was going by, I gave it til 7 this time, man was I pissed off


----------



## gambit

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just played a game where NOT ONE FUCKING BULLET registered on my enemy



Lag?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Lag indeed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I also just played a game where every time the enemy got a Predator Missile, they all huddled in a circle around me so I couldn't escape the missile


----------



## CrushingAnvil

GazPots said:


> General rule of thumb is 5 deaths in a row = call it quits and get a new room.
> 
> I also avoid laggy games and anything on Estate and Wasteland.
> 
> If i fire and nothing happens i just leave before the rage begins.



Sage.



TemjinStrife said:


> Hardcore TDM is a dozen guys with heartbeat sensors, silencers, ninja, and cold-blooded sitting in rooms staring at doors. I've never been so alternately bored and frustrated by a video game in my life.
> 
> The absolute worst is Hardcore TDM on Wasteland, because everyone is prone and wearing a ghillie suit in the grass.



Sage #2


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My playing has been fucking dreadful today.

I've given up, after my K/D spread dropping by 0.03 points, I've accepted that I'm just not good enough today. I am very hungover which explains it, but still


----------



## orb451

Have you guys seen people using the Javelin (and possibly other launchers) glitch? It's a fucking Elizabethan Tragedy. They run around with that stupid thing over their shoulder and regardless of where, or how you kill them, as soon as you do, you're dead. The fucking thing locks on and launches automagically. It's got to be the worst fucking glitch I've yet seen in this game (not including the bullshit under-rock stuff on Afghan).

Supposedly IW is aware of it and is working on a "rush" fix. Yeah... right. We've heard this shit before. Its funny to read the IW 360 forums lately, total backlash. People recognize that IW fucked up hard with this game... only question is whether IW ego's can handle the criticism and actually do something about it. 

These are the kinds of issues that could have been caught and fixed in a public beta... but ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooo, can't fucking have that can we IW??? Shitwipes.


----------



## KoRnFan

orb451 said:


> Have you guys seen people using the Javelin (and possibly other launchers) glitch? It's a fucking Elizabethan Tragedy. They run around with that stupid thing over their shoulder and regardless of where, or how you kill them, as soon as you do, you're dead. The fucking thing locks on and launches automagically. It's got to be the worst fucking glitch I've yet seen in this game (not including the bullshit under-rock stuff on Afghan).
> 
> Supposedly IW is aware of it and is working on a "rush" fix. Yeah... right. We've heard this shit before. Its funny to read the IW 360 forums lately, total backlash. People recognize that IW fucked up hard with this game... only question is whether IW ego's can handle the criticism and actually do something about it.
> 
> These are the kinds of issues that could have been caught and fixed in a public beta... but ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooo, can't fucking have that can we IW??? Shitwipes.



does it lock on to whoever killed them? i fell victim to this about 20 times last night, he runs up to everyone like a suicide bomber and if you see him coming fast enough to shoot him you MIGHT live but only a small % of the time. if you knifed him you died on impact. Those people just have no skill to get kills the right way in my opinion. and what is the under rock glitch? i have never seen or heard of it.


----------



## forelander

orb451 said:


> Supposedly IW is aware of it and is working on a "rush" fix. Yeah... right. We've heard this shit before. Its funny to read the IW 360 forums lately, total backlash. People recognize that IW fucked up hard with this game... only question is whether IW ego's can handle the criticism and actually do something about it.
> 
> These are the kinds of issues that could have been caught and fixed in a public beta... but ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooo, can't fucking have that can we IW??? Shitwipes.



Things could be worse, you could be trying to play the PC version on the wonderful IWnet that will make life much easier for the casual gamer by making them adjust NAT settings before they can even play the game. Keep in mind this is the same casual gamer who apparently can't navigate a server list.

http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php?story=Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2-Errors


----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> Have you guys seen people using the Javelin (and possibly other launchers) glitch? It's a fucking Elizabethan Tragedy. They run around with that stupid thing over their shoulder and regardless of where, or how you kill them, as soon as you do, you're dead. The fucking thing locks on and launches automagically. It's got to be the worst fucking glitch I've yet seen in this game (not including the bullshit under-rock stuff on Afghan).
> 
> Supposedly IW is aware of it and is working on a "rush" fix. Yeah... right. We've heard this shit before. Its funny to read the IW 360 forums lately, total backlash. People recognize that IW fucked up hard with this game... only question is whether IW ego's can handle the criticism and actually do something about it.
> 
> These are the kinds of issues that could have been caught and fixed in a public beta... but ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooo, can't fucking have that can we IW??? Shitwipes.



Yeah, they hold a Semtex, switch to Javelin and then run around so when they die the Semtex blows the Javelin up, it's fucking pathetic. Every time someone does it I send them a message because I think it's THAT sad that I feel compelled to do so.

Hopefully a patch will be released that stops them from doing that.

Also Infinity Ward, take out akimbo shotguns while you're at it k thnx.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also Infinity Ward, take out akimbo shotguns while you're at it k thnx.




Oh fuck yeah, Akimbo (just about everything but especially shotties with 100 yard range) have GOT to go. If you're going to allow these dickless shit eaters to have that, you should at LEAST have programmed in some kind of drunken aiming, not to mention they should be aiming at their toes after every 10 steps...

If you've played on Afghan you know how there's a back entrance to the cave and another entrance that leads out to the sniper ridge? Well the one that leads out to the sniper ridge has some little rocks on either side, apparently you can get "in" a small bit of rocks on one of the edges (the rocks nearer the staircase). It's just some cheap shit these dinks pull to get kills.

I didn't even know what the deal was with the Javelin, only that it was very effective and very fucking annoying.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This game is was dissapointing


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Stealthtastic said:


> This game is was dissapointing



Why is/was it disappointing?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

It hardly takes any skill compared to the last one, more people have 1.00 KD's now than before. Its far too dependant on what perks/guns you have that your ability to get a headshot


----------



## KoRnFan

the akimbo shot guns dont require any skill, thats just something pussies do. i do think this game requires some skill to get good at though. nothing angers me more than some douche running around with the triggers held down holding 2 crowd pleasers racking up kills. i used to get killed alot when it first came out, but now im doing pretty good now, so i know my skills have increased. im much smarter about the way i move around on the map, and my reaction time is a million times better. i dont view this game as a disappointment at all. cod4 had its things you could exploit. i use to hate having no choice but to have stopping power because everybody started using juggernaut.


----------



## TemjinStrife

I love Akimbo P90s. I play a lot of Domination and it's one of the best ways I've found for dealing with a flag capturing/defending party of 2-4 people at close range, while remaining balanced out to mid and long ranges due to the poor accuracy. I get a lot of close range random headshots with this setup though 

I've also been enjoying the riot shield/throwing knife combo as a lot of people don't expect it, as well as sprinting around at top speed with Marathon, SMG, and Commando Pro and flanking the enemy team/coming at them at weird angles and knifing or UMP45ing them in the back.


----------



## Prydogga

I think this tops any other CoD but I really do hate fucking grenade launcher fucks. I played a game where our team had 20 kills to their 75 and we each had at least 11 deaths when they each had about 3 or 4. All from snipers camping behing guys with noob-tubes. There wass not one person on their team going outside of that strategy.  Not to mention I had red connection and couldn't hit them anyway.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The best is the fucking Javelin glitch


----------



## Prydogga

Which would be? Also, this game has so many awesome ways to make the most of it, at least 10 time I've just dones knives and throwing knives, shields and 3rd person&XXX combos in private matches with friends. It's awesome!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

They've discovered a glitch with the RPG now too. What happens is when they die, the RPG stays where they died and if you run into it, it blows you up.

Paging Infinity Ward...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Wow


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


> They've discovered a glitch with the RPG now too. What happens is when they die, the RPG stays where they died and if you run into it, it blows you up.
> 
> Paging Infinity Ward...



While they're NOT fixing that or ANY other glitches and adding stupid playmodes they may aswell NOT put in local game searching. IT'S A FUCKING 2 HOUR JOB FUCKING DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

/rant.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

*Sigh*

Why do noobs exist?


----------



## vampiregenocide

IW are going to be releasing a patch to fix the javelin glitch, don't know about this RPG glitch though.

I hate akimbo shotgun classes, and knife classes 

I've been doing a bit better now, have a bit more time to play since handing in my work. My k/d ratio hasn't changed much from 1.04, but I'm doing okay. Got 3 predator missiles and an attack helicopter in a row this week.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

They will make a patch for the RPG glitch I reckon, it may not be immediate but as the creators of the game they must know about it


----------



## KoRnFan

ill be honest with everyone, i used the javelin glitch last night because one of my friends said it was great for multikills. upon using it i did so bad that my kill ratio dropped .02 points. i dont see it lasting forever. me and my friends were bored with it after about an hour. just to warn everyone, the glitch works with all the launchers, not just the javelin. if you see anyone running around with a launcher, create some space and shoot them from afar if you can, if they come running toward you, dont kill them. thats what they want. wait for them to switch weapons.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I hope you're ashamed of yourself 

Thanks for the heads up, it's stuff I already knew but others may not know


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just went 13-0 on Skidrow and then 15-1 on Derail


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm a level 44 I think and I've got a nice ~1.7 overall K/D that I'm trying to maintain but lately I've been playing with at least 1 guy with Commando, Lightweight, and Marathon on in every match and yes, the javelin glitch needs to be fixed NOW and yes, the 1887 Shotguns or w/e they are need to go aswell.



I just mastered the SCAR-H this morning
and now I'm trying to get used to the M16A4
which isn't all that great in my opinion.
(waiting 'til I earn the ACR which I've used on my brother's account)
So I decided "Hey, let's try this lightweight-commando thing!"
and loaded up my Akimbo G18s with UMP45 and... I fail at it.

but Akimbo G18s is suuchhh pwn ^_^
I might try riot shield with it instead of UMP45
but other than those 2 classes, I hardly ever find myself using anything else really.
I used to snipe alot on my old account but never do on my new one
and I only resort to my LMG class with an AUG HBAR and Stinger when there's something in the sky for me to take down.

Soooo...

Gamertags anyone?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I hate Akimbo G18s


----------



## vampiregenocide

VicerExciser said:


> I'm a level 44 I think and I've got a nice ~1.7 overall K/D that I'm trying to maintain but lately I've been playing with at least 1 guy with Commando, Lightweight, and Marathon on in every match and yes, the javelin glitch needs to be fixed NOW and yes, the 1887 Shotguns or w/e they are need to go aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> I just mastered the SCAR-H this morning
> and now I'm trying to get used to the M16A4
> which isn't all that great in my opinion.
> (waiting 'til I earn the ACR which I've used on my brother's account)
> So I decided "Hey, let's try this lightweight-commando thing!"
> and loaded up my Akimbo G18s with UMP45 and... I fail at it.
> 
> but Akimbo G18s is suuchhh pwn ^_^
> I might try riot shield with it instead of UMP45
> but other than those 2 classes, I hardly ever find myself using anything else really.
> I used to snipe alot on my old account but never do on my new one
> and I only resort to my LMG class with an AUG HBAR and Stinger when there's something in the sky for me to take down.
> 
> Soooo...
> 
> Gamertags anyone?




I have knifing classes and akimbo guns too man  

I tend to use the SCAR, ACR, M16A4 and I have the same AUG HBAR class but with a Javelin.


Add me man I don't think I have you : GT - Fear Signal


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Some dude on the other team in regular Team Deathmatch had HARDCORE ONLY as his title haha FAIL.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

My KD in this one is shit, its only like 1.37, on the last CoD mine was 1.47 with over 60k kills. 

And dave...add me

stealthtastic is my gamertag


----------



## Scar Symmetry

No, yoos a bitch


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Well, whats your gamertag then


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yoos A Bitch 2009 

Oh, you meant seriously?

Caveman Dave 21


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Added


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I know your dirty secret.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

?!?!?


----------



## Despised_0515

I say we round up a 777 clan 

PS - Sent an add your way Ross


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Here is a little to do list for IW:

Remove Launcher glitches

Fix Afghan rock glitch

Remove akimbo shotguns (no man could aim, fire or reload an 1887 in each hand)

Soften the shield, because no "bullet proof" shield can absorb bullets forever, even just a few AR bullets wrecks the structural integrity of a shield, so how can they shrug off dozens of bullets from a FAMAS? As a result you now get bitches camping in closed off rooms, popping out only to fire off a couple of thumper / generic n00b tube rounds before turtling back into their shell.


----------



## GazPots

Just semtex the wall behind the shield campers. Or jump up infront of them and shoot them in the top of the head.


Works for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Esp Griffyn said:


> Here is a little to do list for IW:
> 
> Remove Launcher glitches
> 
> Fix Afghan rock glitch
> 
> Remove akimbo shotguns (no man could aim, fire or reload an 1887 in each hand)
> 
> Soften the shield, because no "bullet proof" shield can absorb bullets forever, even just a few AR bullets wrecks the structural integrity of a shield, so how can they shrug off dozens of bullets from a FAMAS? As a result you now get bitches camping in closed off rooms, popping out only to fire off a couple of thumper / generic n00b tube rounds before turtling back into their shell.



Whats the Afghan rock glitch? This is new to me.

I hate the akimbo shotguns, especially the 1887s. They are too accurate and way too powerful. Modern body armour would more than stand up against those, especially if its dragon skin body armour which should be put into use soon. That shit is indestructible.

Knifing classes need to be banned, they're fucking annoying.

And I still think game specific weapon classes should be brought in.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah I don't know what the rock glitch is... there's a place you can snipe from the canyonside but you can easily come up behind them and shoot them so I'm probably thinking of the wrong thing as it's not a glitch.


----------



## Arminius




----------



## TemjinStrife

Hey, I like my knifing classes. It takes a fair bit of skill to get into a good position and you have to learn the maps, corners, alternate routes, and flow in order to do well with them.

Also, anyone who can't deal with a riot shield consistently simply needs to learn the variety of ways to deal with them. Strafe around and stab, shoot at their feet as they walk, stick semtex to them, fire a noob tube behind them, strafe and shoot, jump and stab; if you made shields any worse they'd be useless, as they're already fairly easily defeated by skilled players.


----------



## HighGain510

TemjinStrife said:


> if you made shields any worse they'd be useless, as they're already fairly easily defeated by skilled players.



Yet they're still strong enough for me to piss the hell out of people who can't kill me when I'm using one!  I was playing with my buddies last night and got 8 kills straight using just my shield! LOL


----------



## ToniS

I don't have a problem with knifing classes, if you are quick enough you can knife/shoot them first. I don't have a problem with shields either, it's fairly easy to take them down.

But the fucking akimbo 1887's.....

They were fun for awhile, I mean I can get mad killstreaks with them, especially on smaller maps. But I don't like to play with them, because I think they are way too unbalanced for this game, I mean you can't really shoot a guy who uses them if they have good reflexes. And now there's atleast 1 or 2 guys in EVERY fucking match who use them. They take the fun out of the game.


----------



## Despised_0515

Funny how I never ran into anyone rock glitching before reading this thread and I plead guilty for being an Akimbo 1887 lover ever since I picked up an enemy pair after stabbing him 
I can deal with everything but javelin glitchers and people who use the rock glitch pretty much now.

My friend kept saying "It's easy to take that rock guy out, just keep shooting directly at it" and somehow I could never take him out

So eff people who use that.
Anything else is fair game IMO


----------



## Necrophagist777

VicerExciser said:


> Funny how I never ran into anyone rock glitching before reading this thread and I plead guilty for being an Akimbo 1887 lover ever since I picked up an enemy pair after stabbing him
> I can deal with everything but javelin glitchers and people who use the rock glitch pretty much now.
> 
> My friend kept saying "It's easy to take that rock guy out, just keep shooting directly at it" and somehow I could never take him out
> 
> So eff people who use that.
> Anything else is fair game IMO



Akimbo whore! At least it's not as bad as me constantly using the Javelin Glitch. It's hillarious to just run into a group of dudes and get a quintuple kill 

But I find the javelin glitch pointless on most maps, I can get far more kills runnin and gunnin

P.S. Indio? I LIVE IN INDIO

Disregard the Akron location, I'm not moving there till spring.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

tongarr said:


> But the fucking akimbo 1887's.....
> 
> They were fun for awhile, I mean I can get mad killstreaks with them, especially on smaller maps. But I don't like to play with them, because I think *they are way too unbalanced for this game,* I mean you can't really shoot a guy who uses them if they have good reflexes. And now *there's atleast 1 or 2 guys in EVERY fucking match who use them. They take the fun out of the game.*



Never truer words spoken 

Stealth, why did you say I hate black people when we were in that lobby? You knew the guy I was playing with was black didn't you?


----------



## philkilla

Those things piss me off to no end. The range on them is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I don't know what the rock glitch is... there's a place you can snipe from the canyonside but you can easily come up behind them and shoot them so I'm probably thinking of the wrong thing as it's not a glitch.



Its a Rock near the cave with several entrances, I don't know how its done (or why'd you'd be so sad to do it) but its possible to get inside and shoot people as they move past. You will see no tango, but on the killcam it becomes clear that they are actually inside the rock.



VicerExciser said:


> My friend kept saying "It's easy to take that rock guy out, just keep shooting directly at it" and somehow I could never take him out
> 
> So eff people who use that.
> Anything else is fair game IMO



The rock is considered impenetrable terrain, no bullet can pass into it, but the twat hiding inside can shoot out of it. Apparently bullet-proof surfaces in this game only work one day, which is fair enough from a programming point of view. Fixing these things (because they arent new to COD, or any FPS) is a case of blocking the entrance to it, because recoding bulletproof surfaces to make them double sided would presumably be a bit of a task.


----------



## vampiregenocide

So who is actually going to prestige? I'm sorta tempted but I tend to go for challenges and I don't want to lose them when I've almost got everything for the SCAR and ACR :/


----------



## orb451

vampiregenocide said:


> So who is actually going to prestige? I'm sorta tempted but I tend to go for challenges and I don't want to lose them when I've almost got everything for the SCAR and ACR :/



Already done it, on 2nd prestige now. Sucks the first time giving up the goodies but its not that bad. Plus it shows fuckers that you don't need perks or weapon unlocks to shit all over them.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm definitely not prestiging. One class and some emblems? No thankyou.

I'm not going through all that again just for a prestige badge and an extra class.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm definitely not prestiging. One class and some emblems? No thankyou.
> 
> I'm not going through all that again just for a prestige badge and an extra class.



Well I can't speak for you, but for me prestiging has helped me get better at the game. Reason being, is that it forces you to rethink how and what you play with strategy and kit wise. That may or may not be something that you care enough about though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Dude I've seen your leaderboard score, I can tell you're fucking insane at the game 

For me, I'm happy staying at 70


----------



## 7slinger

did 17-1 on quarry, tops for me so far...kill death barely above 1 though

H3llafi3d is my gamertag


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I didnt hate on black people at all, i love black people, hence my avatar


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm definitely not prestiging. One class and some emblems? No thankyou.
> 
> I'm not going through all that again just for a prestige badge and an extra class.


 
You get extra challenges too, but still, not enough to make me want to prestige I don't think.


----------



## GazPots

What they should have done is have other guns available only after prestiging.


At this rate i know of 1 person who's done it and he's not very good anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I want to play with the juggernaut character model


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> You get extra challenges too, but still, not enough to make me want to prestige I don't think.



Yeah I know, still not enough for me though.

I've got pretty much everything in multiplayer now with most of the gun challenges (the ones I want anyway) and most of the perk pros so I'll be damned if I'm going to go through all of that again


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just to let everyone know a patch for the Javelin glitch was released around 3 hours ago, so I don't know if that means the glitch has been fixed for all the launchers, but the Javelin glitch is now no more


----------



## st2012

That's good news. I ran into approximately 1 million javelin glitchers last night. Annoying.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I know, still not enough for me though.
> 
> I've got pretty much everything in multiplayer now with most of the gun challenges (the ones I want anyway) and most of the perk pros so I'll be damned if I'm going to go through all of that again



Blimey man I've raped teh Tar21, SCAR and ACR but not everything else, I will start goin for challenged once I get to level 70.

And yay for the javelin glitch.


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've got pretty much everything in multiplayer now with most of the gun challenges (the ones I want anyway) and most of the perk pros so I'll be damned if I'm going to go through all of that again



You know, considering how short a time period it's been since the game was released, it's not like we can say it would take you very long at all to get the stuff back.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> You know, considering how short a time period it's been since the game was released, it's not like we can say it would take you very long at all to get the stuff back.



A month! Plus I've been on tour twice, I just get lots of kills through Team Deathmatch  I honestly don't want to spend another month gaining all that stuff back for the sake of an extra class 

Just played 9v9 HCS&D online, it was hilarious!


----------



## That_One_Person

I gotta ask, why do many people online seem to think that prestige is mandatory? There is nothing more fun in MW2 (imo) then destorying the fucktards that think so.


----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## GazPots

Sometimes i want to take the disc out and just put it in a furnace and watch it die slowly.


The sheer amount of camping fucktards in hardcore is ridiculous. It puts me off actually playing the game again.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've said the same thing about both Modern Warfare games: "I love the game, hate the people who play it."


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've said the same thing about both Modern Warfare games: "I love the game, hate the people who play it."



Yeah there are many a douche bag on COD.


----------



## h8leech

if any of yall game on PC and want to team up add "H8Leech" to your Steam friend list yo... im on all the time yo!


----------



## lobee

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah there are many a douche bag on COD.



I haven't played any Hardcore modes or used a mic(and muted all voice) in the longest time and I couldn't be happier. Granted, I still get frustrated with myself sometimes, but it's much better than suffering fools.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Somehow I managed a 26-4 on Wasteland last night. Well my AC-130 did, I didn't do shit myself


----------



## Sepultorture

i don't do multiplayer, i buy it, i play the single player till i mastered everything, then i take it back to EB games for trade i on something else single player

gives me more time to play guitar


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Sepultorture said:


> i don't do multiplayer, i buy it, i play the single player till i mastered everything, then i take it back to EB games for trade i on something else single player
> 
> *gives me more time to play guitar*



This is a great idea 

I haven't been on MW2 once today. Instead I've been practising all day and my chops are showing improvement. I plan to continue this routine until I can overshadow Michael Keane


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The sheer amount of random shit that kills me in this game pisses me off


----------



## Sepultorture

Scar Symmetry said:


> This is a great idea
> 
> I haven't been on MW2 once today. Instead I've been practising all day and my chops are showing improvement. I plan to continue this routine until I can overshadow Michael Keane



the lead player from the faceless?


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


>



The amount that it pisses me off not to have a local search is ridiculous. It's like not putting a locking nut on a production guitar, it's a small job that makes a huge difference.

Last night the servers were fucking up hardcore, I was in an 18 player team tactical, then i searched for another team tactical, it kicked my party out and put me in a private SnD lobby


----------



## ToniS

On my 2nd Prestige, didn't get a new custom class btw (still only 6 custom classes, should be 7). Wtf?

Tactical insertion is so much fun to use sometimes on the proper maps (sub base, derail, estate etc.) Got called a cheater too last night by some 11-year olds. Then they told me they had taken a demo and a screenie and reported my Steam ID  And I can assure you I use no hacks. That was priceless


----------



## Scar Symmetry

tongarr said:


> On my 2nd Prestige, didn't get a new custom class btw (still only 6 custom classes, should be 7). Wtf?
> 
> Tactical insertion is so much fun to use sometimes on the proper maps (sub base, derail, estate etc.) Got called a cheater too last night by some 11-year olds. Then they told me they had taken a demo and a screenie and reported my Steam ID  And I can assure you I use no hacks. That was priceless



Yeah there's only +1 custom class to be had, no more. Stupid right?

11 year olds will say anything, these days I do everything but pay attention to them, even if they get mouthy I just know for a fact they're not worth my breath


----------



## vampiregenocide

I got spawn raped by an AC-130 yesterday 6 times in a row. My K/D was horrific. Luckily a bit of ownage on my part upped that back up.


----------



## Prydogga

Okay theres some serious server glitches, today I went to a 3rd person team tactical, the server said it was a private match, when the match started it said it was a free for all, but the title was demolition, it wasn't 3rd person, and it was core and you could team kill and get points. 18 person free for all on Rust? Fucking insane.


----------



## ToniS

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah there's only +1 custom class to be had, no more. Stupid right?



Yeah, it's stupid allright. I really don't get the "awarding" system in this game, you really don't get anything special when you complete something that's time consuming and in a lack of a better word "hard" (getting to lvl 70, and don't mention the AK, it isn't anything special. Even if you prestige you really don't get anything worth the effort.)

I really enjoy this game, but there are many things that would have made it much, much better.

And I hate the random matchmaking/server problems!! Argh! Matchmaking takes multiplayer gaming back over a decade.

I really hope other developers aren't planning on following in IW's footsteps in this aspect.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> I got spawn raped by an AC-130 yesterday 6 times in a row. My K/D was horrific.



That's one of my biggest peeves about this game.... the game allows you to be spawned IN THE MIDDLE OF A DIRECT LINE OF FIRE!  WTF! I die, respawn and I'm already being shot as I pop up?!  Then where there is stuff like the attack chopper or AC-130 I'm alive for all of 3 seconds because he's bombing someone else who just happens to be standing where the game wants to spawn me? That crap pisses me off to no end.


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah there's only +1 custom class to be had, no more. Stupid right?



Uhm... Not sure that's accurate.

Quote from Prestige Mode - The Call of Duty Wiki - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty 2, characters, and more



> Pros:
> 
> Once the player enters Prestige Mode for the first time in Modern Warfare 2, they will be rewarded with a sixth custom class slot. The same occurs at _every *odd* prestige level_, so a total of five additional custom class slots can be unlocked by Prestige Level 9. In addition, the in-game Intel hint system states that any earned titles and emblems obtained before entering Prestige Mode are not lost.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> If a player enters Prestige Mode in Modern Warfare 2, all unlocked weapons, perks and challenges will be reset. The challenges unlocked through Prestige for each gun, however, persist to the next Prestige level (the kills and headshots for each gun's Mastery and Veteran challenges do not reset). This exception also applies to the challenges in the Prestige category that deal with killstreaks (getting a certain number of kills with a specific killstreak reward). Titles, emblems, and accolades are also unaffected.
> 
> Unlocks:
> 
> Prestige 1: Extra Custom Class Slot (6 Total), "Prestige" Tier of Challenges, New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 2: New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 3: Extra Custom Class Slot (7 Total), New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 4: New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 5: Extra Custom Class Slot (8 Total), New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 6: New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 7: Extra Custom Class Slot (9 Total), New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 8: New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 9: Extra Custom Class Slot (10 Total), New Emblem, New Title
> Prestige 10: New Emblem, New Title
> 
> Note that contrary to popular belief, Prestige 10 does not unlock the ability to equip four killstreaks instead of three.


----------



## Mattayus

My K/D is getting ridiculous cause I keep going AFK to attend to my son, but don't want to quit the match cos I want the points 

I don't get to play it much, but I'm just about to hit level 21, can't wait to unlock the goddam M16!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> Uhm... Not sure that's accurate.
> 
> Quote from Prestige Mode - The Call of Duty Wiki - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Call of Duty 4, Call of Duty 2, characters, and more



I have been lied to! 

I'm actually going to Prestige now


----------



## ToniS

Cool, there is another custom class to be had in the next prestige after all.

The awarding system is still weird though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Still don't know whether I'll prestige :/ I've just got all the challenges for the SCAR and ACR don't know if I want to go through that again...


----------



## GazPots

So has anyone encountered the new gayness of the glitchers?


The noob tubes that now fire 4 nades a second and never stop firing is ridiculous.


And i've come across it 3 times in under 10 games. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Still don't know whether I'll prestige :/ I've just got all the challenges for the SCAR and ACR don't know if I want to go through that again...



I went through with it, level 15 now 



GazPots said:


> So has anyone encountered the new gayness of the glitchers?
> 
> 
> The noob tubes that now fire 4 nades a second and never stop firing is ridiculous.



I was dropped into a lobby where EVERY SINGLE person from BOTH TEAMS was using them, it was ridiculous, the pop of grenade launchers was never ending.


----------



## orb451

Haven't played since Sunday, so what you guys are saying is that they traded one glitch for another? 

God damnit IW sucks shit through a straw.

WTF is wrong with these idiots????


----------



## Mindcrime1204

The one thing that really bothers me is the respawn deaths when you have no time to run for cover or react because the area is being blown to bits by the chopper or AC130


----------



## orb451

Mindcrime1204 said:


> The one thing that really bothers me is the respawn deaths when you have no time to run for cover or react because the area is being blown to bits by the chopper or AC130



Agreed, the spawn system is horrible and maybe it's just me but it seems like it got worse... even though that's probably not possible unless they tweaked it with the last patch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

In some games you get unlimited ammo, it's utterly ridiculous. 

Infinity Ward to need sort this the fuck out, no excuses.


----------



## ncbrock

theres more problems now than there were when it first game out, javaline\stinger glitch was pretty much the biggest problem. Now they got all these stupid problems, and the biggest problem is the free for all\private server glitch its so stupid. and people can get like 10000 kills. (friend got a 345 kill streak).

I laid back on playing. I raced my friends to 70, and now that i prestiged i dont really play that much.


----------



## GazPots

Dunno what FFA or private match glitch you mean but the unlimited nade/rape glitch for all was on ranked hardcore team deathamtch for me.


As it happens the unlimited nade spam glitch is in the WHOLE room so even you can do it so it's obviously server side. If it's hacks they are hacking the room and no as indivuduals.


----------



## ToniS

Haven't encountered the noobtube glitch on PC (yet), but in every game there's someone using the care package smoke glitch (they hold the smoke which signals the care package and that makes them run really, really fast, faster than with regular lightweight on). It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Prydogga

I like the unlimited ammo glitch.  It's fun


Lately I've been trying knifing only in FFA, everyone else has better connection than me and is shooting and I still rape them, today I had a really good game,
I got 30 kills 6 deaths and won the game in 3 and a half minutes, the next highest player got 7 kills. Knifes win at life.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ah I see you guys have seen the infinite ammo/no reload thing. Apparently it was a hack. Was pretty fun though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Ah I see you guys have seen the infinite ammo/no reload thing. Apparently it was a hack. Was pretty fun though.





Scar Symmetry said:


> In some games you get unlimited ammo, it's utterly ridiculous.
> 
> Infinity Ward to need sort this the fuck out, no excuses.



Saw it before you apparently


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lol I didn't get on till late last night man.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> I was dropped into a lobby where EVERY SINGLE person from BOTH TEAMS was using them, it was ridiculous, the pop of grenade launchers was never ending.



Just remembered this as well, pay attention Ross!

I'm really glad I prestiged, it's got me stopping from playing lazy. Also, I'm really enjoying doing all the challenges again, with the experience I've got now and the extra challenges, ranking up is much easier and much quicker.

Current gun of choice is definitely the SCAR-H with Silencer and Woodland camo, with Scavenger, Stopping Power Pro and Steady Aim.


----------



## ncbrock

unlimited ammo glitch isnt supposed to be fixed till the 20th I hear. Its pretty dang fun, once you get the ac130 the game is over, the ac130 is auto and rapes.


----------



## GazPots

I'm sorry but when a riot shield guy walks past you with it out and you pistol him in the back 5 times yet the game makes the "riot shield being hit" noise everytime, i call bullshit.


Not to mention the fact the fucker turned round and killed me. 



Think i'm gonna take a long break from this fuckin game. Nothing but stupid situations and camping fucks.


----------



## wannabguitarist

I have yet to see this unlimited ammo glitch.

I do fucking hate those 1887's though, my brother just unlocked those and it's all he uses


----------



## vampiregenocide

wannabguitarist said:


> I have yet to see this unlimited ammo glitch.
> 
> I do fucking hate those 1887's though, my brother just unlocked those and it's all he uses



Its been fixed, I haven't had it again in the last few days.

I agree about the 1887s


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Mattayus said:


> My K/D is getting ridiculous cause I keep going AFK to attend to my son, but don't want to quit the match cos I want the points
> 
> I don't get to play it much, but I'm just about to hit level 21, can't wait to unlock the goddam M16!



M16 isn't that great when you unlock it, it was better in Modern Warfare I'm pretty sure. Good how they made it so you have to get to level 40 to unlock it though lololz.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

M16 is good, but FAMAS is better.


----------



## darbdavys

Scar all the way


----------



## Hawkevil

I agree with Scar Symmetry, FAMAS all the way. I haven't been on MW2 for a while now but if you play on the xbox, add my gamertag if you like and send a message so I know who you are.

My gamertag is chrisquarry.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My K/D has gone to shit. Why? Because of glitching little kids. Because of places in maps where you get stuck and you can't move. Because of hideous lag in each and every game.

Infinity Ward need to sort their act out pronto because this sort of endless bullshit is inexcusable for the most played game in history.


----------



## Hawkevil

What are you playing on?

The last time I played which was about a week ago was perfectly fine. Hardly seen any glitchers. TBH I don't think I have even seen any in MW2. I have only had problem with lag on a very rare occasion too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

There's glitchers in every game, believe me. Every single game.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Funny, I love the M16 but hate the FAMAS.


I've not had a problem with glitchers often, but the LAG is getting to me, as are campers.


----------



## guitarplayerone

reminds me a lot of BF2. Anyway, anyone have it for PS3? How's the MP?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> M16 is good, but FAMAS is better.



Quoted for truth.

Kalashnikov with A.C.O.G and sometimes a silencer in Arctic camo is pretty 1337.

M-240 with a grip and R.D.S 

ACR with A.C.O.G or Heartbeat sensor and silencer is amazing.

The M4A1 is a fantastically effective gun, WAY too easy to use though, you can go around spraying cunties with it pretty much.

The Thermal scope is O.T.F.T to be honest...I hate getting picked off by some fagnozzle across the map.

I just switched to Vodafone and I have to say I'm working with a solid connection about 70 percent of the time as opposed to like 55 percent with my old plan.

I decimated my knee in a drunken stumble two nights ago so I'm going to be sitting on the couch playing COD4 & 6 waiting for it to heal 

Merry Christmas cunts.


----------



## Prydogga

Bastard! I pay 120 bucks a month for the best speed Bigpond offers, fuck that it's still balls compared to the US,UK,China,The Netherlands,Germany etc etc, I only get good connection for Aus and NZ games but at least I'm always host.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Patch 1.07 released for 360 today, it's reduced the range on the 1887s and the private match glitch is fixed.

Hopefully they'll fix party chat next...


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> Patch 1.07 released for 360 today, it's reduced the range on the 1887s and the private match glitch is fixed.
> 
> Hopefully they'll fix party chat next...



Scar, do you happen to know if it fixed the FFA Tactical Insertion / Nuke Boosting bitches???


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It wasn't listed in the things fixed. Boosting is a problem Infinity Ward are fully aware of though.


----------



## st2012

Apparently all the kids have to do is equip the 1887's with FMJ and they're right back where they were before this "Fix".


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ah, but they can only equip FMJ if they wield one 1887 and not Akimbo 

The fix made them balanced so they reduced the range on the Akimbo 1887s.


----------



## st2012

Ahh, I see. I thought with Bling pro they could equip both. Good, I was getting quite sick of it...


----------



## Tiger

I still havent finished the campaign of this, mainly due to complete lack of interest.

And no fucking LEAN, what the fuck is wrong with them?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Serious?

Campaign was sweet, albeit way too similar to 4.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Patch 1.07 released for 360 today, it's *reduced the range on the 1887s* and the private match glitch is fixed.
> 
> Hopefully they'll fix party chat next...




So how comes i was still owning people miles away with them? 

I always had FMJ on my akimbo 1887's and to be honest, i didnt even notice a difference. Still stupidly long range and still horribly easy to kill people,.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It was my understanding you can have FMJ on a single 1887 or Akimbo, not both...

I swear that's what it came up as on my options anyway 

What are people on Completion wise?

I'm on:

Special Ops: 65%
Campaign: 72.5%
Multiplayer: 151%


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm just doing the campaign on veteren now, about 6 missions in.

Haven't prestiged yet still on lvl 64 or so.

Barely done any spec ops, if anyone wants to do that with me hit me up! GT is Fear Signal.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> It was my understanding you can have FMJ on a single 1887 or Akimbo, not both...
> 
> I swear that's what it came up as on my options anyway
> 
> What are people on Completion wise?
> 
> I'm on:
> 
> Special Ops: 65%
> Campaign: 72.5%
> Multiplayer: 151%



Bling Pro = 2 attatchments on secondary weapons = Akimbo + FMJ rapage 1887's.


Also got akimbo M9's and used them with fmj and had a few interesting game winning kills with them.


----------



## TemjinStrife

I hope that nerfing the dual 1887s doesn't nerf the single one. I've gotten multiple killstreaks using a single 1887 on Derail, Highrise, and Estate. Very accurate shotgun, kinda like the SPAS-12.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> Bling Pro = 2 attatchments on secondary weapons = Akimbo + FMJ rapage 1887's.
> 
> 
> Also got akimbo M9's and used them with fmj and had a few interesting game winning kills with them.



How the fuck did I forget that?


----------



## Prydogga

So how long before ANOTHER glitch shows up, we've had 18 player games,unlimited ammo, points for team killing games, 4x speed, whats next? quadruple shotgun glitch?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Infinity Ward might as well make a new fucking game


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ah, but they can only equip FMJ if they wield one 1887 and not Akimbo
> 
> The fix made them balanced so they reduced the range on the Akimbo 1887s.



Yeah, I pretty much rage when some faggot sucker shots me with akimbo + FMJ 1887's...

Pretty sure the recoil would shatter any mortal man's wrists


----------



## GazPots

Honestly, the best tactic against them is the same weapons.


It drives them INSANE.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Private Match glitch fixed? Is it fuck.

I got put in a Private Match again today after selecting Team Deathmatch.

Infinity Ward = epic fail.


----------



## forelander

Tiger said:


> And no fucking LEAN, what the fuck is wrong with them?



To quote IW, "It's not balanced for lean."


----------



## Tiger

Yea the campaign's story is amazingly retarded. Holy fuck. Im not going to bother finishing it, I read the wikipedia on how it ends.

At the big 'plot twist' at the end I lost all hope.


----------



## Prydogga

Magic bullets will be the death of me, and are, all the goddamn time, you run around a corner and some fucker shoots you and you die 10 steps back  Fuck yellow connection.

I was playing last night with a friend, we were in free for all doing knifes and everyone else was shooting, we were always 1st and 2nd even with the godawful connection, and then as soon as it hit midnight (Christmas) I got host, so we had the good connection!!! I think that was my first xmas present for the day


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This game is king of bullshit.

I don't even know why I play it.


----------



## Prydogga

It's such an awesome game, it's so nice to play (Smoothness wise, being able to aim properly etc) but while there's alot of nice stuff that nice stuff gets used against you, and your stuck sitting in a corner hiding while 12 year olds run around with 1887s. If I didn't love the guns and the graphics so much I'd go back to cod4.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Absolutely decimating kids who just got it for Christmas, so much fun


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tiger said:


> Yea the campaign's story is amazingly retarded. Holy fuck. Im not going to bother finishing it, I read the wikipedia on how it ends.
> 
> At the big 'plot twist' at the end I lost all hope.



I quite liked the campaign  Granted it was a little bit flawed in places, but as game campaigns go I loved it.


I just tried to do TD and everyone was sped up and sliding liek we were on ice  Wtf?


----------



## Prydogga

Show me one campaign better than this, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Arminius

Prydogga said:


> Show me one campaign better than this, I'll believe it when I see it.



Half Life? Or do you mean straight up non sci-fi games only?


----------



## maliciousteve

Got this yesterday for the PS3. First time I've played online, but I'm guessing I'm not the only one who has problems with private matches in special ops? 

I can't move much, keeps taking me back to the starting point


----------



## -Nolly-

Is anyone else finding themselves doing significantly worse for the last week than before?
I can't work out what's going on, I've gone from winning or coming 2nd in most matches I play to rarely even getting 1 kill per death. It's no longer fun at all.


----------



## 7slinger

I'm just barely averaging over 1 kill per death to begin with, but I haven't noticed that it's changed...haven't played for a few days though


----------



## TemjinStrife

I think the reason things are trickier is that everyone's using one-shot kill methods now. M16/FAMAS/M93 with Stopping Power, dual 1887s/Rangers, M1014, grenade launchers/RPGs with Danger Close, ACOG Intervention, knife sprinting. It makes it much more a game of "who sees who first" since there's little chance of surviving the initial burst.

It reminds me of Halo 2 before they patched it in that if you start getting shot at you basically give up because there's no way to turn the tables. It's not _entirely_ true, but is generally what happens.


----------



## -Nolly-

TemjinStrife said:


> I think the reason things are trickier is that everyone's using one-shot kill methods now. M16/FAMAS/M93 with Stopping Power, dual 1887s/Rangers, M1014, grenade launchers/RPGs with Danger Close, ACOG Intervention, knife sprinting. It makes it much more a game of "who sees who first" since there's little chance of surviving the initial burst.
> 
> It reminds me of Halo 2 before they patched it in that if you start getting shot at you basically give up because there's no way to turn the tables. It's not _entirely_ true, but is generally what happens.



Good points, though I do normally play Hardcore DM anyway, where the guns are way more potent anyway because of the reduced health. 
Whatever it is, it's a shame because I've gone from loving it to only playing to see if I can get back on form, and I'm sure before long I'll give up on it altogether.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> Show me one campaign better than this, I'll believe it when I see it.



Batman: Arkham Asylum's campaign was better 

The campaign story in MW2 made no sense at all, very good gameplay towards the end though.


----------



## vampiregenocide

-Nolly- said:


> Is anyone else finding themselves doing significantly worse for the last week than before?
> I can't work out what's going on, I've gone from winning or coming 2nd in most matches I play to rarely even getting 1 kill per death. It's no longer fun at all.



Yeah I get phases like that too, I try to make it up with a good session after. Best to stop and break if you are doing too bad.


----------



## Tiger

Prydogga said:


> Show me one campaign better than this, I'll believe it when I see it.



LOL


----------



## willyman101

Fucking love this game, but my god is my kills to death shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've found it's no way near as enjoyable as 4 online, it's just too stressful.

Bullshit kills + no private chat is a recipe for me playing the previous game


----------



## willyman101

I bought it for the campaign anyway... I rarely have live. And you just have to put up with total losers. Everyone slap a headset on, go on party chat and make fun of all the of the fags!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I enjoy it when I don't have lag and when there aren't idiot kids in the lobbies I'm in, but that is a very rare occurence.


----------



## GazPots

Mabye i'm slow but has anyone else just noticed the big red buttons that you are told not to push in the musem level?


----------



## Prydogga

If by just you mean when I first played the museum 

I love those buttons, I mess around in the museum all the time, if only it were co op.


----------



## GazPots

I honestly didn't even notice them. Now i realise the big prompt comes up when you go near it!


How did i not notice this before? 


That juggernaut is a bitch to deck though.


----------



## meisterjager

^ ??? 

I didn't notice anything! I'll have to check that shit out later!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Museum is so hard


----------



## GazPots

Try it using only akimbo m9's.


----------



## -Nolly-

What's this museum level?

Having a better time online the last few sessions. I never realised how potent the Vector was, so little recoil!


----------



## GazPots

It's the bonus level upon campaign completion.


----------



## darbdavys

-Nolly- said:


> Is anyone else finding themselves doing significantly worse for the last week than before?
> I can't work out what's going on, I've gone from winning or coming 2nd in most matches I play to rarely even getting 1 kill per death. It's no longer fun at all.


I actually started getting better now. I'm almost always MVP or (if playing HQ) have got the highest kill count (KD is never lower than 1) now. SCAR and ACR totally rock, as I'm playing only on hardcore, they're really accurate and take 1bullet to kill (if from a long range, ACR needs 2 shots, it's silenced).
but my guitar playing went down A LOT. I said I'll start learning theory during the holidays, screw me if I did :/ it's so damn boring, compared to mw2


----------



## GazPots

darbdavys said:


> I actually started getting better now. I'm almost always MVP or (if playing HQ) have got the highest kill count (KD is never lower than 1) now. SCAR and ACR totally rock, as I'm playing only on hardcore, they're really accurate and take 1bullet to kill (if from a long range, ACR needs 2 shots, it's silenced).
> but my guitar playing went down A LOT. I said I'll start learning theory during the holidays, screw me if I did :/ it's so damn boring, compared to mw2



I think i've had 2-3 good sessions in the past week. The rest has been utter bullshit.


I'm amazed Infinity Ward are ok with spawning you actually infront of an enemy. And on the rare occasion infront of an enemy who's firing right through you already. 

And headquarters is just noobtube city. How the fuck can anyone get a streak of 10 or more in that without being A) a camping fuck or B) some sort jammy fuck?

I think after today i'm done with the multiplayer side of it. Unless of course they fix all the bullshit (yeah right ).


----------



## TemjinStrife

I prestiged once and am at around level 24, but I dunno if I'm gonna make it to 70 again. It's definitely fun, but competing with Forza 3 and Mass Effect for my limited game time is not something that's easy to do.


----------



## darbdavys

GazPots said:


> I think i've had 2-3 good sessions in the past week. The rest has been utter bullshit.
> 
> 
> I'm amazed Infinity Ward are ok with spawning you actually infront of an enemy. And on the rare occasion infront of an enemy who's firing right through you already.
> 
> And headquarters is just noobtube city. How the fuck can anyone get a streak of 10 or more in that without being A) a camping fuck or B) some sort jammy fuck?
> 
> I think after today i'm done with the multiplayer side of it. Unless of course they fix all the bullshit (yeah right ).


I never use nade launcher woohoo:, unless I need to for challenge) and I only camp when my team has got the HQ captured. yet I get 7 killstreak quite often. but I die on the 7th, because it's harrier airstrike and I hit a friendly with it  but if I don't die from the airstrike, I often get AC130


----------



## Prydogga

GazPots said:


> Try it using only akimbo m9's.



i've done riot shield only,tac knife only, snipers only,tac knife against the room with the juggernaut (on veteran=really hard) 

I like the museum ALOT


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I know it's just a game... but whatever it takes to win is what I will do to win. Wether its camping, grenading, sniping... 
It's like I have the mentality of "what would I be doing if this game was real" lol
I'm certainly not gonna rambo-out everytime and get shot from 3 different directions.
Sometimes you gotta sit in one spot for a while and listen to your surroundings and develop a strategy


----------



## synrgy

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I know it's just a game... but whatever it takes to win is what I will do to win. Wether its camping, grenading, sniping...
> It's like I have the mentality of "what would I be doing if this game was real" lol
> I'm certainly not gonna rambo-out everytime and get shot from 3 different directions.
> Sometimes you gotta sit in one spot for a while and listen to your surroundings and develop a strategy



This.

FAR too many people bitch about 'campers' who are simply playing the game as it's truly intended to be played. They wouldn't provide sniper rifles if we were supposed to play it like fucking Contra.

Almost every game I play, at least 50% of the players are running around trying to be Arnold Swartzanegger's character from the movie Commando, and that just isn't how this shit works.

Laying down in one spot for 30 minutes isn't wise either, but there is a middle ground. Play smart.

I'll point out here that to-date, my accuracy rating is the highest of anyone on my friends list.


----------



## vampiregenocide

synrgy said:


> This.
> 
> FAR too many people bitch about 'campers' who are simply playing the game as it's truly intended to be played. They wouldn't provide sniper rifles if we were supposed to play it like fucking Contra.
> 
> Almost every game I play, at least 50% of the players are running around trying to be Arnold Swartzanegger's character from the movie Commando, and that just isn't how this shit works.
> 
> Laying down in one spot for 30 minutes isn't wise either, but there is a middle ground. Play smart.
> 
> I'll point out here that to-date, my accuracy rating is the highest of anyone on my friends list.



The only thing is when everyone stays in one place it tends to get boring.

When I snipe, I 'speed camp', just go from one spot to another so you can get kills but your enemies aren;t fast enough to clock you and go to your position. I find this works very well, particularly on semi-urban maps.


----------



## synrgy

vampiregenocide said:


> The only thing is when everyone stays in one place it tends to get boring.
> 
> When I snipe, I 'speed camp', just go from one spot to another so you can get kills but your enemies aren;t fast enough to clock you and go to your position. I find this works very well, particularly on semi-urban maps.



Exactly. Like I said; play smart. I don't condone picking one spot and sitting there for the whole match. ESPECIALLY if you're playing a game type where someone you've killed can view the kill-cam from your perspective, cause then they'll be back and this time they'll know where you are.

I do pretty much what you describe. Find a good spot, get a kill, then quickly and quietly move to the next spot.

It's all about tactical advantage; knowing the map, where your good spots are and what their vulnerabilities are. High ground > low ground, having a wall on one or more sides > being out in the open, etc etc etc.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

synrgy said:


> I do pretty much what you describe. Find a good spot, get a kill, then quickly and quietly move to the next spot.
> 
> It's all about tactical advantage; knowing the map, where your good spots are and what their vulnerabilities are. High ground > low ground, having a wall on one or more sides > being out in the open, etc etc etc.


 


Is camper just a word for someone who keeps killing people from the same spot? If so how is that bad? They find a sweet spot and use it to their advantage.

I'm much more happy most of the time at the end of the match with a 15-3 from sniping/camping then with a 33-29 from trying to be Rambo


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Camping FTL!

Everyone camps to some degree, which is a given, but when _everyone_ is doing _all_ the time, the game becomes fucking boring and you're left wondering why you play it in the first place.

Either man up and play the game properly (camping _some_ of the time), or don't bother playing...


----------



## PnKnG

Scar Symmetry said:


> Camping FTL!
> 
> Everyone camps to some degree, which is a given, but when _everyone_ is doing _all_ the time, the game becomes fucking boring and you're left wondering why you play it in the first place.
> 
> Either man up and play the game properly (camping _some_ of the time), or don't bother playing...



Sorry if it comes out a bit dump from my side but could you definite what you mean with Camping?
Do you mean find a good spot and wait for the enemy camping or do you mean the hide in an impossible to get place where no one will see you and kill from there camping.
I admit that I sort of camp on some specific maps where I have my nice spots. But than again I also play Demolition nearly all the time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Camping is staying in the same spot and picking off enemies from there. I don't mind if people do it sometimes but fuckers that do it all the time are unreal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Camping is staying in the same spot and picking off enemies from there. I don't mind if people do it sometimes but fuckers that do it all the time are unreal.


----------



## synrgy

PnKnG said:


> Sorry if it comes out a bit dump from my side but could you definite what you mean with Camping?
> Do you mean find a good spot and wait for the enemy camping or do you mean the hide in an impossible to get place where no one will see you and kill from there camping.
> I admit that I sort of camp on some specific maps where I have my nice spots. But than again I also play Demolition nearly all the time.



I think the definition of 'camping' tends to change depending upon who you're asking.

Generally, it makes reference to the act of picking one single spot and 'setting up camp' there, IE not moving from that spot for an entire match. 'Bonus points' for going back to that same spot to continue camping there after somebody kills you.


----------



## DevinShidaker

I never understood the guys that camped for the whole match in the same spot. sure, you may get a few kills on me, but eventually I'm going to find out where you are and kill you repeatedly. You would think they would wise up and move once they've been found out.


----------



## TheClownPrince

lol, I got a message from someone who was hatin on me campin last night, first time I ever camped properly and I get hate mail haha. It was S&D and the whole other team was rushing, as such I had no real options, they came every avenue. I watched my whole team run out and get slaughtered 3 games ina row... so I sat back and watched out a window as they all died... then tried to take out as many as I could... sometimes the teams are pretty unbalanced and you have no choice other than to try and survive...


----------



## Jagw

The Campaign was a little too easy for my liking, there was no level that caused any serious trouble and I finished it on Veteran in 3 sittings. Special Ops was well worth every bit of playtime though, getting the last 3 stars on Wetwork was difficult to say the least!

Only online multiplayer to finish now, damn those campers & akimbo shotguns


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TheClownPrince said:


> lol, I got a message from someone who was hatin on me campin last night, first time I ever camped properly and I get hate mail haha. It was S&D and the whole other team was rushing, as such I had no real options, they came every avenue. I watched my whole team run out and get slaughtered 3 games ina row... so I sat back and watched out a window as they all died... then tried to take out as many as I could... sometimes the teams are pretty unbalanced and you have no choice other than to try and survive...



Yeah fair enough dude, on Search and Destroy camping is ESSENTIAL if you want to survive/pick off rushers, but in Team Deathmatch it's just damn annoying.


----------



## orb451

Maybe it's just me, but I've pretty much written this game off at this point. Perhaps it's MS' way of "certifying" patches and fixes or maybe it's IW's arrogance and lack of follow-through but I see this game as damned near hopelessly FUBAR. 

Played last night after another 5 days off and it's the same ol' shit yet again. Plenty of campers and cheap kills. Loads of dummies running around like stick men with their arms a' flailing with those god damned shotties. Nade launchers, lag, shitty host migration, horrible lobby connections and closures... basically anything and everything you can think of to suck all that is fun about the game right out the fucking door.

I'm about *this* close to just going back to COD4 permanently, yes it had it's issues too, but at least they got that game about 90% right and it was FUN. Games should be fun. I play them to be fun. Not to get so worked up that I want to put my controller through the TV set at high speed.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Is camper just a word for someone who keeps killing people from the same spot? If so how is that bad? They find a sweet spot and use it to their advantage.
> 
> I'm much more happy most of the time at the end of the match with a 15-3 from sniping/camping then with a 33-29 from trying to be Rambo



There are some sweet spots in some of the maps that can screw you over if someone gets there with a sniper and thermal scope. Most teams don't work very efficiently, and in occassions like this you really need to band together to take that sniper out before they get a decent killstreak and end up killing everyone. I've found myself in occassions where I repeatedly get picked off trying to take down someone/move through an area because no one has clocked onto this sniper. I have also been that sniper 



orb451 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I've pretty much written this game off at this point. Perhaps it's MS' way of "certifying" patches and fixes or maybe it's IW's arrogance and lack of follow-through but I see this game as damned near hopelessly FUBAR.
> 
> Played last night after another 5 days off and it's the same ol' shit yet again. Plenty of campers and cheap kills. Loads of dummies running around like stick men with their arms a' flailing with those god damned shotties. Nade launchers, lag, shitty host migration, horrible lobby connections and closures... basically anything and everything you can think of to suck all that is fun about the game right out the fucking door.
> 
> I'm about *this* close to just going back to COD4 permanently, yes it had it's issues too, but at least they got that game about 90% right and it was FUN. Games should be fun. I play them to be fun. Not to get so worked up that I want to put my controller through the TV set at high speed.



So your problems are A. Campers B. Use of noob weapons such as shotties and noob-tubes and C. lag.

There are kinda remedies to all those.

A. Be a lot more careful. Most people get caught up in the rush of a game, and its easy to not clock on to that one guy whose camping out of the way of everything. You're trying to play the game and one guy camping up high keeps picking you off. Be stealthy, use cover like a pro. Maybe risk a death so he gives away his position. Then, either find a secure way around and sneak up on him, or stay away from that area completely. Either way, note where campers are and treat that area as a hot spot of sorts. There are plenty of these throughout the maps so its a good idea to get an idea of where they are for future reference.

B. Create a noob class. A good assault rifle with a heartbeat sensor and noobtube on it + good perks like stopping power and radar jammer. When the game gets a bit much, put this class on and it means not only do you have the early warning of the sensor, but the power of the noob tube. When they play dirty, you have to as well. I have a class like this. My normal class is an ACR with red dot sight, but when things get heavy I swap to the scar with the above specs. Sacrifices accuracy for firepower and levels the playing field a bit.

C. With lag, the game is new and a sequel, so there is a massive amount of people playing through the servers, so as a result there is a lot less lag than MW1 which was not so busy a year or so after it release. Be patient, IW will gradually fix things and the servers will become less busy as the noobs give up, move on to another game etc.


----------



## orb451

vampiregenocide said:


> So your problems are A. Campers B. Use of noob weapons such as shotties and noob-tubes and C. lag.
> 
> There are kinda remedies to all those.
> 
> A. Be a lot more careful. Most people get caught up in the rush of a game, and its easy to not clock on to that one guy whose camping out of the way of everything. You're trying to play the game and one guy camping up high keeps picking you off. Be stealthy, use cover like a pro. Maybe risk a death so he gives away his position. Then, either find a secure way around and sneak up on him, or stay away from that area completely. Either way, note where campers are and treat that area as a hot spot of sorts. There are plenty of these throughout the maps so its a good idea to get an idea of where they are for future reference.
> 
> B. Create a noob class. A good assault rifle with a heartbeat sensor and noobtube on it + good perks like stopping power and radar jammer. When the game gets a bit much, put this class on and it means not only do you have the early warning of the sensor, but the power of the noob tube. When they play dirty, you have to as well. I have a class like this. My normal class is an ACR with red dot sight, but when things get heavy I swap to the scar with the above specs. Sacrifices accuracy for firepower and levels the playing field a bit.
> 
> C. With lag, the game is new and a sequel, so there is a massive amount of people playing through the servers, so as a result there is a lot less lag than MW1 which was not so busy a year or so after it release. Be patient, IW will gradually fix things and the servers will become less busy as the noobs give up, move on to another game etc.



Thank you for the tips. Here's how I run my 6 classes right now. I play 2 gametypes, TDM and FFA. Nothing else (at least not anymore):

3 classes for TDM, 3 classes for FFA. I use the ACR, P90 & Famas so 2 classes for each weapon. For perks the only difference between them is Sleight of Hand Pro. I use that on all 3 of my FFA classes. For TDM classes and everything else, it's Marathon Pro, Stopping Power Pro and Ninja Pro. Every weapon is silenced. I use smoke across the board and 1x Frag (not Semtex). 

I typically go 20+ kills in a game with anywhere from 10 to zero deaths depending on my opponents, lag and my own fuck ups. Unlike you though, I have zero faith, ZERO, that IW will fix these issues. Check out IW's own forums for proof. They have ONE designated member on there that is actually active and it's not Fourzerotwo. That forum member gives, rather, spoonfeeds the community info on fixes, patches, updates, when they're coming, etc. They are next to worthless for giving out any useful information. And even more worthless if that's even possible for actually listening to legitimate complaints.

They need to do a LOT to this game to make it worthwhile.

So yeah, the last part of your option 3 is about where I'm at now, finding another game and leaving this one alone.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Less lag? I get WAY more on MW2


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> Thank you for the tips. Here's how I run my 6 classes right now. I play 2 gametypes, TDM and FFA. Nothing else (at least not anymore):
> 
> 3 classes for TDM, 3 classes for FFA. I use the ACR, P90 & Famas so 2 classes for each weapon. For perks the only difference between them is Sleight of Hand Pro. I use that on all 3 of my FFA classes. For TDM classes and everything else, it's Marathon Pro, Stopping Power Pro and Ninja Pro. Every weapon is silenced. I use smoke across the board and 1x Frag (not Semtex).
> 
> I typically go 20+ kills in a game with anywhere from 10 to zero deaths depending on my opponents, lag and my own fuck ups. Unlike you though, I have zero faith, ZERO, that IW will fix these issues. Check out IW's own forums for proof. They have ONE designated member on there that is actually active and it's not Fourzerotwo. That forum member gives, rather, spoonfeeds the community info on fixes, patches, updates, when they're coming, etc. They are next to worthless for giving out any useful information. And even more worthless if that's even possible for actually listening to legitimate complaints.
> 
> They need to do a LOT to this game to make it worthwhile.
> 
> So yeah, the last part of your option 3 is about where I'm at now, finding another game and leaving this one alone.



You just use 3 weapons? ACR and Famas are both accurate the only difference is one is burst one is full auto. IMO you could do fine with just one, maybe replace the other with something heavier and nooby.And how do you use your smokes?

And maybe, but I;d rather they were working and not on forums lol hey seem to be paying attention I mean they've already released patches a month after release.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Less lag? I get WAY more on MW2



I meant more lol my bad.


----------



## orb451

Well I prefer the ACR when I need full-auto and the Famas when burst will do. For me anyway, it's just easier that way. I use my smoke for a screen or diversion depending on the map and what's going on. And I just can't bring myself to stoop to that level of using what the shit eaters use (noob tube, etc).


----------



## MikeH

Lvl 18 after 2 days of play. Still hate being such a low level.


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> Well I prefer the ACR when I need full-auto and the Famas when burst will do. For me anyway, it's just easier that way. I use my smoke for a screen or diversion depending on the map and what's going on. And I just can't bring myself to stoop to that level of using what the shit eaters use (noob tube, etc).



S'all you can do man. I only use my noob class when necessary, but its good to have.


----------



## synrgy

Okay, seriously, WTF does "noob tube" mean?

Presuming it's talking about any of the launchers; I totally don't get it. It's in the game, therefore it's a legitimate weapon.

To be fair, I only use them to shoot down choppers/planes/UAVs, but I don't understand why people call them 'noob' _anything_.


----------



## orb451

Syn, it's just a name man, don't take it too personally. It's called a n00b tube / 'nade launcher or whatever because "on average" the people using them are doing so for cheap kills. Yes they're in the game, so are a lot of other things that probably don't belong or make things less fun when exploited. Ever played an entire 6 or 8 man team using NOTHING but grenade launchers? It's lame to say the least.


----------



## synrgy

I hear ya. I just get tired of how the word 'noob' has evolved. It's derivative of 'newbie', which used to just mean "somebody who's new to (x)". Now it seems to pretty much mean "annoying fuckwad".


----------



## orb451

synrgy said:


> I hear ya. I just get tired of how the word 'noob' has evolved. It's derivative of 'newbie', which used to just mean "somebody who's new to (x)". Now it seems to pretty much mean "annoying fuckwad".



Very true... just one of those things I guess. Annoying Fuckwad Tube just doesn't have the same ring to it though. Kind of like how Deagle evolved from the lazy fucks who couldn't or wouldn't say "Desert Eagle".


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> Presuming it's talking about any of the launchers; I totally don't get it. It's in the game, therefore it's a legitimate weapon.



Nice excuse buddy  (FWIW, I'm guilty of using the Thumper too, just so it's clear that I'm not taking the high ground here )

Just because Infinity Ward put it in the game doesn't automatically mean that them being in the game is fair.

There are plenty of kids out that there will choose to exploit the ways to get as many kills as possible and because of this I think Infinity Ward really fucked up the balance on MW2. 

COD4 was perfectly balanced. There were things you could do to counteract your enemy, but the only thing that really stuck out like a sore thumb were noob tubes.

MW2 has Thumpers, Tactical Insertion, Akimbo Shotguns, Akimbo G18s, AC-130s, Chopper Gunners, Nukes but to name a few that fuck up the balance and make the game heavily in favour of whoever exploits these things.

The result? I've gone back to playing COD4. Infinity Fail can have their game back


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't have a problem with noob tubes generally, but there are times when you play a match and everyone is just free firing them everywhere hoping to hit someone. Thats annoying.

Also some poor fucker got this for Christmas


----------



## ToniS

^^ ahhahahahah


----------



## Aeszvidel

That guy really got shot in the chest when he opened that present ^^


----------



## -mouse-

I really really fucking hate those dudes who run around like Sonic the goddamned Hedgehog and stab people and then book it away.

Otherwise I'm having a blast with this game.


----------



## Prydogga

Oh, I never do that. Definately wasn't doing that today... 

I don't care, I like it, it takes skill to be able to run towards something while they're trying to shoot you from ages away and then killing them up close, if I do say so myself. I'm sure other people think differently.


----------



## Nick

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nice excuse buddy  (FWIW, I'm guilty of using the Thumper too, just so it's clear that I'm not taking the high ground here )
> 
> Just because Infinity Ward put it in the game doesn't automatically mean that them being in the game is fair.
> 
> There are plenty of kids out that there will choose to exploit the ways to get as many kills as possible and because of this I think Infinity Ward really fucked up the balance on MW2.
> 
> COD4 was perfectly balanced. There were things you could do to counteract your enemy, but the only thing that really stuck out like a sore thumb were noob tubes.
> 
> MW2 has Thumpers, Tactical Insertion, Akimbo Shotguns, Akimbo G18s, AC-130s, Chopper Gunners, Nukes but to name a few that fuck up the balance and make the game heavily in favour of whoever exploits these things.
> 
> The result? I've gone back to playing COD4. Infinity Fail can have their game back



to be fair you need 25 straight kills to get a nuke (i have played this game a lot and i am yet to see one be fired)

if you get 25 straight kills i think you deserve a nuke. same with the other kill streak bonuses.

id also mention that all of the things you have mentioned are things which you can use if you want to so i dont see any of it being unfair.

i tend to use the scar with a holographic sight and the first auto shotgun you get. But by the sounds of things i should be using the thumper 

Ive only completed about 35% of the multiplayer though


----------



## Prydogga

I find double shotguns less irritating now, and it seems that in certain gametypes you find them less and less, hardcore SnD seems to have the most responsible players that don't fuck everyone else over. 


I'm hoping for new maps soon though because I miss the fell of the cod4 maps, the way they were balanced and designed, I want Pipeline or Chinatown back in this one, just good simple maps. Terminal is one of my favoruite but the spawning is ridulous, today I spawned in the exact place 3 times in about 5 seconds, and everytime the same guy killed me.


----------



## darbdavys

noob isn't newbie. newbie is who's new and doesn't know how to play yet.
noob is one, who plays for a long time, and still doesn't know how to play (and probably never will)


----------



## cvinos

> Bullshit kills + no private chat is a recipe for me playing the previous game


----------



## synrgy

When I said launchers, I meant the stinger/javelin/etc. Didn't realize we were only talking about grenade launcher attachments to weapons.

That makes it even lamer. 

I think people just don't like dying -- ever. I can hear how it all plays out in my head: "Oh BULL SHIT! FUCKING NOOB TUBER!! GAAAAAAAHHHH!!!"

I have plenty of moments where I get the typical 5-year-old style frustration with the game, but it's with my own lack of skill; I don't try to blame it on how the other players are playing.

I mean seriously: If you allow somebody get close enough to you to kill you with dual shotguns, that's YOUR fault. 

****(Not 'you' as in anyone in particular, but the proverbial 'you'.)****

When the average player has approximately 1.00 K/D ratio, that -- to me -- means the game is pretty surprisingly well balanced.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

synrgy said:


> When I said launchers, I meant the stinger/javelin/etc. Didn't realize we were only talking about grenade launcher attachments to weapons.
> 
> That makes it even lamer.
> 
> I think people just don't like dying -- ever. I can hear how it all plays out in my head: "Oh BULL SHIT! FUCKING NOOB TUBER!! GAAAAAAAHHHH!!!"
> 
> I have plenty of moments where I get the typical 5-year-old style frustration with the game, but it's with my own lack of skill; I don't try to blame it on how the other players are playing.
> 
> I mean seriously: If you allow somebody get close enough to you to kill you with dual shotguns, that's YOUR fault.
> 
> ****(Not 'you' as in anyone in particular, but the proverbial 'you'.)****
> 
> When the average player has approximately 1.00 K/D ratio, that -- to me -- means the game is pretty surprisingly well balanced.


 
Stop hitting the nail right on the head man, it leaves me with little to say and reitterate, lol.

BTW: Lastnight I equiped my perks with Commando Pro, Marathon, and moving faster - damn right I was knifing everyone!


----------



## orb451

Nick said:


> to be fair you need 25 straight kills to get a nuke (i have played this game a lot and i am yet to see one be fired)
> 
> if you get 25 straight kills i think you deserve a nuke. same with the other kill streak bonuses.
> 
> id also mention that all of the things you have mentioned are things which you can use if you want to so i dont see any of it being unfair.
> 
> i tend to use the scar with a holographic sight and the first auto shotgun you get. But by the sounds of things i should be using the thumper
> 
> Ive only completed about 35% of the multiplayer though



Well Nick, you might not be aware but in gametypes like FFA (which I play a lot of) you can easily get a nuke if you boost with a friend. Assholes go in there with one of their buddies, both using tactical insertion, they go somewhere on the map that doesn't have a lot of traffic and one proceeds to kill the other one over and over and over again... last night on Afghan two fuckers were pulling this shit. I heard them doing it and killed them, but by the time I did one of them had already taken the lead. They weren't necessarily doing it for the nuke but they did it to win and that's cheap as hell in my book.

I don't give a rats ass what the developers in all their lack of wisdom put in the game thinking it would make it balanced/fair or fun. Fact is people will use any and everything they can to keep an edge. I don't think I ever said that them using the ol' tube or whatever makes the game unfair, but it does make it annoying as fuck, especially for those of us who actually want to, you know, enjoy the game. And I'm not the minority here, a lot of folks could do without the Super Mario perks, some of the stupid weapons and anyone ranting and raving on their mic at full volume just generally ruining the game for everyone else.


----------



## synrgy

I must have the best luck in the world, because most of that shit *never* happens in *any* of the games I play.

From where I sit, the solution is simple: If you end up in a round filled with lamers (like 2 guys killing each other for a nuke), simply quit and find another match. Rinse/repeat until you find a good game.

MW2 doesn't have any kind of exclusive hold on lamers. They're everywhere. (Anyone play Gears of War? That game is frequently packed to the brim with glitchers...)

As I see it, ALL of the problems you are describing aren't problems with the game itself, but problems with players.

It takes a little effort, but I've found that if I regularly take advantage of XBL's ability to 'avoid this player', (or even the ability to 'mute' players, for that matter) eventually whatever games I'm playing start to see less and less lame players.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> When I said launchers, I meant the stinger/javelin/etc. Didn't realize we were only talking about grenade launcher attachments to weapons.
> 
> That makes it even lamer.
> 
> I think people just don't like dying -- ever. I can hear how it all plays out in my head: "Oh BULL SHIT! FUCKING NOOB TUBER!! GAAAAAAAHHHH!!!"
> 
> I have plenty of moments where I get the typical 5-year-old style frustration with the game, but it's with my own lack of skill; I don't try to blame it on how the other players are playing.
> 
> I mean seriously: If you allow somebody get close enough to you to kill you with dual shotguns, that's YOUR fault.
> 
> ****(Not 'you' as in anyone in particular, but the proverbial 'you'.)****
> 
> When the average player has approximately 1.00 K/D ratio, that -- to me -- means the game is pretty surprisingly well balanced.



I'm honest with myself about what is and isn't my fault, but when some 10 year old faggot who cares about nothing else except boosting and nukes gets me with one of the games 'exploitables', that's just fucking gay. I at one point had a K/D of 1.57, but it's just gone down and down and down since these kids have found more and more bullshit ways to kill me.

I haven't played MW2 in days... I've literally just played COD4.



Nick said:


> to be fair you need 25 straight kills to get a nuke (i have played this game a lot and i am yet to see one be fired)
> 
> if you get 25 straight kills i think you deserve a nuke. same with the other kill streak bonuses.
> 
> id also mention that all of the things you have mentioned are things which you can use if you want to so i dont see any of it being unfair.
> 
> i tend to use the scar with a holographic sight and the first auto shotgun you get. But by the sounds of things i should be using the thumper
> 
> Ive only completed about 35% of the multiplayer though



Yeah exactly, which gives people even more incentive to camp. Of course I could use them if I wanted to, and when I have them I do use Akimbo 1887s, but stuff like glitching and camping is just fucking childish. 

Saying "oh, well, you could use them" is dumb. I want to play the game like it was intended to be played, not like a 10 year old kid who won't do anything but camp and find glitches.



orb451 said:


> *Fact is people will use any and everything they can to keep an edge.* I don't think I ever said that them using the ol' tube or whatever makes the game unfair, but *it does make it annoying as fuck, especially for those of us who actually want to, you know, enjoy the game.* And I'm not the minority here, *a lot of folks could do without the Super Mario perks, some of the stupid weapons and anyone ranting and raving on their mic at full volume just generally ruining the game for everyone else.*


----------



## GazPots

lol just came off from playing hardcore with an m4/noobtoob + rocket launcher combo.

Perks were 

Scavenger pro (infinte bangs)
Danger close pro (bigger bangs)
Last stand pro (last stand claymore bangs)



Let's just say people were not happy.


----------



## ncbrock

hardcore is not the same. idk what about it its just not as good as in cod4. Im tired of all the boosters, I could simply not play free for all, but I love free for all and I dont really care for any other game mode.


----------



## -mouse-

I think the whole nuke thing is epic  it's like "OH SHITTTTTT-"


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> lol just came off from playing hardcore with an m4/noobtoob + rocket launcher combo.
> 
> Perks were
> 
> Scavenger pro (infinte bangs)
> Danger close pro (bigger bangs)
> Last stand pro (last stand claymore bangs)
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just say people were not happy.



Noob


----------



## Nick

the game was intended to be played by people who by default are going to find any way to score as many points as possible. This mindset is the reason we have things like wheels and fire and more recently, electricity.

Anyone under any illusions that this was not going to be the case should not have purchased this game.

Ive been in games with guys using akimbo shotguns (probably more than one of them at a time) and ive managed to kill them more often than they killed me.

Its a computer game where lots of grown men put on wireless headsets and run around trying to shoot each other, are we really going to argue over whats childish?

i get quite frustrated and do the whole shout at the tv thing on occassion as im sure everyone does as getting killed in this repeatedly is quite frustrating but i have to admit i did not even think about any of the points raised in this thread before i read it. I just thought ''oh well, i'll have these weapons soon enough and i'll be the one dishing it out.''

I feel thats a much healthier view on it being that it is a computer game......


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yes, we are going to argue over what's childish.

There's playing the game, and there's being a dickhead. I refuse to be a dickhead to beat other dickheads.

If that's no problem for you then great, but I'm not going to be forced to play the game how someone else wants to play the game rather then the way I want to play the game.


----------



## Mattayus

The way I see it is that the game was designed with those features, so get used to it.
I played Counter Strike for fucking years, and I got sick to fucking death of people complaining about the Awp. Calling it the "noob cannon", and complaining about camping. Now to be fair, I NEVER used the Awp, because I genuinely preferred other guns (not to mention CS isn't a great game for sniping). But when I got killed by someone using one, I didn't give a flying fuck. It never once crossed my mind to think "OMG N00bZ0Rz!" I just shrugged it off and though hey, great kill. I never thought it made them any more difficult to kill, same with MW2 and "noob tube" users. They can be killed too ya know, quite fucking easily.

And the thing about campers? I like my realism in games, to be fair. I've never EVER ever understood the appeal of running around like a headless chicken, under the notion of "if I stop moving, it'll be classed as cheating!". What are you a fucking shark?

If I get killed by a "camper", I figure "hey, you sneaky fucker, I didn't see you there!", I don't sit there thinking "hey, how dare you be still for a moment, you should be in constant motion like REAL SOLDIERS WOULD BE!". Because, ya know, that's how tactical warfare is conducted dontcha know, by being as obnoxious as possible and never once for a moment considering stealth and employing the amazing life-saving use of non-detection.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

There's being sneaky though, and there's taking the piss. If some prick holes up in one room and doesn't move for the entire match and ends up with the highest score, that's not skill. That's being a dickhead.

As for noob tubers, tubing/sniping/spraying on spawn is unacceptable. Noob tubing makes the game unfair because if they see you, they can just launch whereas you have to line up a shot. They get the kill first and that's that. 

I suppose if you have to use all these things to get kills then it says a lot about how good you are at the game.


----------



## Nick

indeed your not and im not saying you should im just saying that if your knowingly going to play the game in a way that you think is more 'honourable' or 'the way its meant to be played' (id like to see if the developers agree) but also in a way which makes it harder for you to win then you need to accept that fact that you are not going to win much.

its like playing monopoly and complaining that you are sent to jail it might be shite and it might result in you losing but its in the game so you need to deal with it.

i play the game in a similar way to you and regularly get my ass handed to me by guys running around with dual shotguns, i just dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm not saying I don't win much, and in fact I do. 7/10 times I'll end up with the winning team or top of the scoreboard, but that's when everyone is _playing the fucking game_.

The other 3/10 times are when people are exploiting everything they can I end up frequently dead and losing.

If anything I'm surprised you guys think this way, absolutely _everyone_ I play with agrees with me on this.


----------



## Mattayus

Oh i'm not suggesting for a second that it's not annoying. Dual shotguts is probably my biggest grievance with the game, but I guess I just take it on the chin more than most people. I still manage to get an enjoyable play time out of it, and besides - When you do find one of those camping a-holes shacked up in a box somewhere, taking people down constantly, don't you find the most amazing satisfaction in taking them the fuck down? It might take a few goes, but when they go down they seem to never recover and get fucking pwned for the rest of the match


----------



## orb451

I'm 100% with Scar on this. There's playing the game, and there's being a dick. A lot of these fucks *think* they're god's gift to gaming because they camp a room the whole match, because they use the cheapest, shittiest weapon combos. Quick side note, I used to play a LOT of PGR3 way back when, I'd get in a lobby vs. 5 or 6 other guys and quite a few times we had ourselves a gentleman's race. That is, everyone drove their car to the best of their abilities. There was no crashing, there was no driving backwards around the track, there was no cheap side swiping or asshole moves. It was clean and at the end of it everyone commented on how well everyone did. No name calling or claims of cheating or cheap playing. That to me is the essence of good gaming.

Being able to play with another group of guys, from wherever, regardless of age and being able to actually enjoy the game and play it right. I think IW really went out of their way to throw almost anything and everything in the game just for the sake of doing it, not paying any attention to whether it *needed* to be in the game. In my mind they took another step over the line and closer to total arcade experience ala Halo et al. In other words, why bother with any *vague* sense of realism? Why have actual weapons in the game when you can just have "uber lazer swords" and whatever the fuck else they want to throw in? 

I mean I thought the point of their game was fun, but also to offer a nice balance between total anarchy of arcade style and the stiffness of a military sim... 

I got a nuke last night on Invasion playing FFA, the very next match one of the shit heads I nuked in the previous match brought in his friend. The map was Quarry, him and his asshole friend camped the back by the warehouses and he got a nuke. They've GOT to take Tactical Insertion OUT of FFA. But it's in the game right? It's legit right? Sitting there with their buddy spawning 2 feet from them and repeatedly killing them, that's fair right? That's the way IW *really* meant the game to played... 

Yeah that's what I thought.

/rant over.


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> I think the whole nuke thing is epic  it's like "OH SHITTTTTT-"



Is kinda cool  I've only ever been in a nuke twice, and both times I was on the winning side


----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> I'm 100% with Scar on this. There's playing the game, and there's being a dick. A lot of these fucks *think* they're god's gift to gaming because they camp a room the whole match, because they use the cheapest, shittiest weapon combos. Quick side note, I used to play a LOT of PGR3 way back when, I'd get in a lobby vs. 5 or 6 other guys and quite a few times we had ourselves a gentleman's race. That is, everyone drove their car to the best of their abilities. There was no crashing, there was no driving backwards around the track, there was no cheap side swiping or asshole moves. It was clean and at the end of it everyone commented on how well everyone did. No name calling or claims of cheating or cheap playing. That to me is the essence of good gaming.
> 
> Being able to play with another group of guys, from wherever, regardless of age and being able to actually enjoy the game and play it right. I think IW really went out of their way to throw almost anything and everything in the game just for the sake of doing it, not paying any attention to whether it *needed* to be in the game. In my mind they took another step over the line and closer to total arcade experience ala Halo et al. In other words, why bother with any *vague* sense of realism? Why have actual weapons in the game when you can just have "uber lazer swords" and whatever the fuck else they want to throw in?
> 
> I mean I thought the point of their game was fun, but also to offer a nice balance between total anarchy of arcade style and the stiffness of a military sim...
> 
> I got a nuke last night on Invasion playing FFA, the very next match one of the shit heads I nuked in the previous match brought in his friend. The map was Quarry, him and his asshole friend camped the back by the warehouses and he got a nuke. They've GOT to take Tactical Insertion OUT of FFA. But it's in the game right? It's legit right? Sitting there with their buddy spawning 2 feet from them and repeatedly killing them, that's fair right? That's the way IW *really* meant the game to played...
> 
> Yeah that's what I thought.
> 
> /rant over.





You managed to explain exactly what I was trying to say better than I could


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> You managed to explain exactly what I was trying to say better than I could



+1 

I don't care if someone has obviously just had a really awesome match and earned a nuke. I have no problem getting nuked as opposed to some guy who uses guess work with grenades and Grenade Launchers but there is nothing we can do about it except deal with it.



darbdavys said:


> noob isn't newbie. newbie is who's new and doesn't know how to play yet.
> noob is one, who plays for a long time, and still doesn't know how to play (and probably never will)



QFT!~


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think the best thing is to play with headset on with at least one friend. That way, if one of you encounters a camper/noob, you can team up and put the foot down before they become a problem. Despite it being called 'tea' deathmatch, you are somewhat isolated in that gametype, and communication with a friend can be vital in some situations. Some cheeky snipers you just can't take on your own.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> I think the best thing is to play with headset on with at least one friend. That way, if one of you encounters a camper/noob, you can team up and put the foot down before they become a problem. Despite it being called 'tea' deathmatch, you are somewhat isolated in that gametype, and communication with a friend can be vital in some situations. Some cheeky snipers you just can't take on your own.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Despite it being called 'tea' deathmatch, you are somewhat isolated in that gametype, and communication with a friend can be vital in some situations. Some cheeky snipers you just can't take on your own.



Tea Deathmatch indeed


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Tea Deathmatch indeed



God dammit


----------



## Scar Symmetry

VS.






...FIGHT!


----------



## vampiregenocide

PG Tips ftw.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm more of a Yorkshire Tea man myself.


----------



## Mattayus

I'm all about this shit at the moment cause it comes in a wicked little tin!






To continue our earlier conversation about annoyances... I encountered a new one yesterday. I was in several matches with this same fucking prick who kept using the same goddam rocket launcher over and over and over again!! What's the one that fires up in the air then hones in on its target and comes down on them? That one. Killed me about 8 times with it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think that's the Javelin man. Not sure though, the only launcher I use is the Thumper and it's rare I even use that!

By the way, for people like me who want to know the map names and perk pros etc, check this site, gives you all the info:

www.themodernwarfare2.com


----------



## Mattayus

That's the one, the stinger! Fuckin thing...

Oh btw, what the fuck is the assault rifle I see occasionally that's not on any of the weapons menus? I think it's a replica of the SA80 or something but it's got its own odd little scope with one single iron site down it, I'm pretty sure it's only available to be picked up during free-for-all games, or am I dreaming all this?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

lol at you UK gents getting all excited over the accidental mentioning of tea

its weird how some of you are yet to see nukes go off? ive been in like 15 games that ended with nukes. still yet to get one myself


----------



## GazPots

I have never seen a nuke go off but i make a point of never playing any mode that requires the hud (and hence stopping power to kill anyone without using 5 clips and 3 tubes).


Hardcore is almost impossible to get a nuke unless you use certain underhand tactics.




Also i just went on for my first games in 2010 and got raped 3-10 and 1-7. And thats not from failing to shoot people, that's just people randomly shooting me from ridiculous angles and hidey holes giving me no chance at all. But such is the way the game has evolved now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've been doing pretty well so far... got a 27 killstreak yesterday and 2 chopper gunners in a row


----------



## Mindcrime1204

GazPots said:


> Also i just went on for my first games in 2010 and got raped 3-10 and 1-7. And thats not from failing to shoot people, that's just people randomly shooting me from ridiculous angles and hidey holes giving me no chance at all. But such is the way the game has evolved now.


 

go back in there and fight fire with fire!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Well for anyone that was disappointed with MW2, this looks like it could provide a sufficient alternative:



Looks like it's shaping up real nice! I know I'll be buying it.


----------



## Mattayus

I've only been in 1 game with a nuke ending. Everyone lol'd


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Well for anyone that was disappointed with MW2, this looks like it could provide a sufficient alternative:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's shaping up real nice! I know I'll be buying it.




While i've already pre-ordered Bad company 2, Ea's games have a whole new side of their own bullshit to contend with.


It's just a case of which one is less irritating than the other.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That's why I said it _could_ provide a sufficient alternative


----------



## vampiregenocide

That actually looks quite good. The sound effects are a lot more realistic as well. 

Theres Medal of Honour coming out too, no doubt that will have online MP.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ah for fuck sake, got a 14 killstreak but didn't get to use my care package or chopper gunner because my harrier got the game winning kill


----------



## Mattayus

D'oh!

I did a fuckin classic the other day - got a killstreak, ordered in a care package drop, it landed on a roof that was totally inaccessible by anybody


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Just got a Chopper Gunner pretty much 4 games in a row. The last one the entire enemy team left the game 

The best thing is calling in a care package and it killing someone on the drop! So good.


----------



## MikeH

Mattayus said:


> D'oh!
> 
> I did a fuckin classic the other day - got a killstreak, ordered in a care package drop, it landed on a roof that was totally inaccessible by anybody



Did that two days ago. With a Sentry gun. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> The best thing is calling in a care package and it killing someone on the drop! So good.



Well....I killed myself with one, if that counts.


----------



## Mattayus

Ibz_rg said:


> Did that two days ago. With a Sentry gun.



You know the map 'Underpass'? I noticed a cargo drop stuck way up high on that huge road/bridge that the map is built under. Now if that's not map design fail I don't know what is!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah be careful on Underpass! We've all called in Airdrops that have landed on the raised bridge


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just got a Chopper Gunner pretty much 4 games in a row. The last one the entire enemy team left the game
> 
> The best thing is calling in a care package and it killing someone on the drop! So good.



The question becomes, can you do that for the game winning kill and get the challenge?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mattayus said:


> You know the map 'Underpass'? I noticed a cargo drop stuck way up high on that huge road/bridge that the map is built under. Now if that's not map design fail I don't know what is!



Yeah everyone does that at some point. I think the map was made for that reason, to make you think about it. I tend to put mine either in the grassy area with the cargo crates, or the car park. They tend to be safe areas.


----------



## Prydogga

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just got a Chopper Gunner pretty much 4 games in a row. The last one the entire enemy team left the game
> 
> The best thing is calling in a care package and it killing someone on the drop! So good.



Wait, didn't you go back to cod4? I tried playing 4 and then completely appreciated 6 again after being repeatedly killed by- you guessed it, Shotguns.



vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah everyone does that at some point. I think the map was made for that reason, to make you think about it. I tend to put mine either in the grassy area with the cargo crates, or the car park. They tend to be safe areas.



I always call it in at the trains right in between two of them and towards the end, so I can hide underneath the trains and shoot anyone that comes past, and be sure my care package is safe.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've quickly got bored of the online section of the game. If they had made it so that you play against people of a similar level to you and work your way up, then I'd find it more interesting. It's not particularly fun when you have a whole game filled with 50+ people when you're only at 19.


----------



## Prydogga

To me the numbers don't mean anything, I'm genuinely surprised at how lvl 70 prestige 3 and 4 players can be so terrible at this game, I can't watch them play because it irritates me, it'd be better to have things equal by measuring K/D spread.


----------



## maliciousteve

Prydogga said:


> To me the numbers don't mean anything, I'm genuinely surprised at how lvl 70 prestige 3 and 4 players can be so terrible at this game, I can't watch them play because it irritates me, it'd be better to have things equal by measuring K/D spread.



True, but they do have most of the Perks which gives them an advantage.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> Wait, didn't you go back to cod4? I tried playing 4 and then completely appreciated 6 again after being repeatedly killed by- you guessed it, Shotguns.



I did, but after thinking about it for a while I went back to it. I like both games for different reasons, MW2 does piss me off loads, but if I approach it with the right attitude sometimes it doesn't bother me. I've been playing it for the past 3 days and almost every game I've got Harrier Strike and Chopper Gunner 

Yesterday I got from level 41 to level 48 in one gaming session, that's a fuckload of XP. I enjoyed it until my friends insisted we play Hardcore Team Deathmatch 



GazPots said:


> The question becomes, can you do that for the game winning kill and get the challenge?



Yep, you can.



maliciousteve said:


> I've quickly got bored of the online section of the game. If they had made it so that you play against people of a similar level to you and work your way up, then I'd find it more interesting. It's not particularly fun when you have a whole game filled with 50+ people when you're only at 19.



It drops you in at the deep end so you get better faster than you would otherwise. Most people have to do that


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I just got pwned by a VICIOUS pack of 10 yr olds.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Today seems to be "Let's camp for the whole game" day.


----------



## -mouse-

i've evolved into a bit of a griefer, myself


----------



## scottro202

Mattayus said:


> D'oh!
> 
> I did a fuckin classic the other day - got a killstreak, ordered in a care package drop, it landed on a roof that was totally inaccessible by anybody



 My friend does that in multiplayer all the time!!

What's worse is when the care package lands on you, and subsequently kills you 

O, and if you haven't played this game yet, GET IT NAO  If only I had an Xbox...


----------



## -mouse-

I hate it when it's something really fucking awesome too, like an AC130 or a Harrier or something  And it falls off a cliff or lands on a roof.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yep, you can.




I meant can YOU do it? 


I already knew it is possible.


----------



## Prydogga

You know if you look upwards it's pretty easy to tell the difference between sky and a roof... Could make the difference between AC130 on the roof killing nothing and you having said AC130 with 12 extra kills.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah everyone does that at some point. I think the map was made for that reason, to make you think about it. I tend to put mine either in the grassy area with the cargo crates, or the car park. They tend to be safe areas.



The way you just said "They tend to be safe areas" makes me think of that level as one of the islands from Jurassic Park 

It's kinda cool how you can just boost your offline account if you have two controllers - I couldn't get a connection today, couldn't be bothered turning the PS3 off and on again so I just boosted my offline account to level 70...AK-47 in Fall camo with ACOG tbqfh


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Offline boosting? Eh?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Offline boosting? Eh?



Yep! The split-screen profiles can be boosted. I was so stoked when I saw 'create a class' in the split screen menu


----------



## Prydogga

same, i did boosting for like an hour, just doing SnD with the time limit and death limited at unlimited, and they always spawn in the same spot cos theres no respawn in SnD usually, so you just rape a non existant player, then if a friend comes over u can rape them cos ur offline character is lvl 235098235.5


----------



## Scar Symmetry

So you have a seperate offline account? Or does it transpose online?


----------



## Prydogga

you can use your online stats and lvls offline but not in reverse, and u dont gain xp for the online one offline IIRC


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I don't get it... I'll have to have a look later and see what you mean.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> you can use your online stats and lvls offline but not in reverse, and u dont gain xp for the online one offline IIRC



So could you start an offline profile with your online stats and just work up from there?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mixed day yesterday, first few games I failed, went back to it later and owned. Got 28 - 6 on Underpass. Its really one of those games you get bad days and good days on.



CrushingAnvil said:


> The way you just said "They tend to be safe areas" makes me think of that level as one of the islands from Jurassic Park
> 
> It's kinda cool how you can just boost your offline account if you have two controllers - I couldn't get a connection today, couldn't be bothered turning the PS3 off and on again so I just boosted my offline account to level 70...AK-47 in Fall camo with ACOG tbqfh



OH SHIT THE FENCES ARE DOWN WTF RUN.


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't get it... I'll have to have a look later and see what you mean.



He means you cannot rank up your online profile using offline games.

The 2 ranks are separate bar the ability to use "xbox live unlocks" for offline play.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I expected so.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> Mixed day yesterday, first few games I failed, went back to it later and owned. Got 28 - 6 on Underpass. Its really one of those games you get bad days and good days on.
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT THE FENCES ARE DOWN WTF RUN.






And yeah, I jumped on this morning/five hours ago and just got monstered


----------



## TheClownPrince

Mattayus said:


> The way I see it is that the game was designed with those features, so get used to it.
> I played Counter Strike for fucking years, and I got sick to fucking death of people complaining about the Awp. Calling it the "noob cannon", and complaining about camping. Now to be fair, I NEVER used the Awp, because I genuinely preferred other guns (not to mention CS isn't a great game for sniping). But when I got killed by someone using one, I didn't give a flying fuck. It never once crossed my mind to think "OMG N00bZ0Rz!" I just shrugged it off and though hey, great kill. I never thought it made them any more difficult to kill, same with MW2 and "noob tube" users. They can be killed too ya know, quite fucking easily.
> 
> And the thing about campers? I like my realism in games, to be fair. I've never EVER ever understood the appeal of running around like a headless chicken, under the notion of "if I stop moving, it'll be classed as cheating!". What are you a fucking shark?
> 
> If I get killed by a "camper", I figure "hey, you sneaky fucker, I didn't see you there!", I don't sit there thinking "hey, how dare you be still for a moment, you should be in constant motion like REAL SOLDIERS WOULD BE!". Because, ya know, that's how tactical warfare is conducted dontcha know, by being as obnoxious as possible and never once for a moment considering stealth and employing the amazing life-saving use of non-detection.



I've been reading through this since my post to see where the debate went, and I had to stop for a moment to congratulate the poster of this work of art. SO true and I am in complete, euphoric agreement.

I play MW2 on PS3, and I'm wondering if some of these problems are more common on 360. I've watched alot of videos for the game on YouTube and alot of the idiocy seems to take place on that console for some bizarre reason. For instance, I have never heard a single person cry, whine or bitch "you're a faggot" over PSN on this game... I have no idea why, but of all the games of it I have played over PSN I really ain't had a single problem. 

Furthermore, if you die, get back up and kill the bastard who dared to take your life, who gives a shit man. Sometimes I feel like people complain and label games crap simply cause they can't cut it with the pro's. Sad but true, god help them if they every try Killzone 2 online, MW2 is like a stroll in the park compared to that thing. Both are fuckin genius though if you ask me, which you did not, but most certainly should have done.


----------



## Nick

theres nothing more satisfying than sidestepping a guy with a riot sheild and spraying p90 bullets into his back when they try to hit you with the shield 

dicks....


----------



## Mattayus

I've discovered something incredibly annoying about this game's movement... 

Does anybody else get stuck in run mode? Like, quite a few times now I've been running along, only to come across an enemy, I try to shoot but my dude is stuck in the run position, only for a split second mind you, but by the time I've back-pedalled to break the run stance, it's too late and I've been pwned.

Anybody else found this problem? It's so fucking annoying!


----------



## synrgy

TheClownPrince said:


> I play MW2 on PS3, and I'm wondering if some of these problems are more common on 360. I've watched alot of videos for the game on YouTube and alot of the idiocy seems to take place on that console for some bizarre reason. For instance, I have never heard a single person cry, whine or bitch "you're a faggot" over PSN on this game... I have no idea why, but of all the games of it I have played over PSN I really ain't had a single problem.



Please forgive my snarky-ness here, and I hope you know I'm joking but:

That's because there's like 12 of you on PSN and about a bajillion of us on XBL.


----------



## TheClownPrince

synrgy said:


> Please forgive my snarky-ness here, and I hope you know I'm joking but:
> 
> That's because there's like 12 of you on PSN and about a bajillion of us on XBL,



EDIT: Just saw you got robbed, and as my heart is made of beautiful things I decided not to start a jovial flame war with you. Hope you get your stuff back mate .


----------



## synrgy

TheClownPrince said:


> lol, pretty there's there a few million of us on PSN with it, not a bajillion I'll grant you, but still quite a few. I am yet to run into a player twice and I've put 23 hours into the game. Maybe everyone else is still playing the mighty Killzone 2. And yes, that was rather snarky, shame... I'd quite enjoyed your posts up until that point.



I can't win 'em all. 

I think it makes sense, though. A 12 year old could conceivably save up enough allowance money to buy a 360. A PS3 is probably just out of reach, unless their family is *really* wealthy, or they're one of those go-getter kids with a paper route and lawn mowing businesses, etc.

Still, the first couple years I had my xbox, I *liberally* made use of the 'avoid this player' feature every time I ran into a player like that, and these days I very rarely run into any. Plus, they make it really easy to mute players, and I use the crap out of that too. If you can't hear them, no biggie. 



TheClownPrince said:


> EDIT: Just saw you got robbed, and as my heart is made of beautiful things I decided not to start a jovial flame war with you. Hope you get your stuff back mate .



Much appreciated, but no worries. No harm, no foul.


----------



## TheClownPrince

Aww you beat me to it lol, for real though, you're right. And for the record, both my bro-in-law's have 360's *thumbs up*.


----------



## ryzorzen

holy shit how did i not see this thread! DOODS add me up for some xbl slaying: RyZorzen


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TheClownPrince said:


> Sometimes I feel like people complain and label games crap simply cause they can't cut it with the pro's.





Well you're entitled to that, but there's no denying the flaws in the MW2 multiplayer experience. The Infinity Ward message board is chock-a-block full of complaints.


----------



## maliciousteve

Had some pretty good games over the past 2 days. High kills with low deaths. The Heartbeat sensor is a big help.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was on a roll today. Played a couple of matches with the 50 cal and I pulled of some quick sweet snipes.

Now back at 1.09 and rising again.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> I was on a roll today. Played a couple of matches with the 50 cal and I pulled of some quick sweet snipes.
> 
> Now back at 1.09 and rising again.



20.32% accuracy

1.24 K/D Ratio here


----------



## -mouse-

I rape with the m16.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

synrgy said:


> Please forgive my snarky-ness here, and I hope you know I'm joking but:
> 
> That's because there's like 12 of you on PSN and about a bajillion of us on XBL.



I don't know where you got that figure from 

I'd say it's about even.


----------



## Arminius

I know you guys mostly play online, so this is no big deal to you, but one of the guys I play with regularly on split screen is such a bad screen cheater, and this game is helping him. Whenever he obviously screen cheats he just says that he saw us on his heartbeat sensor. I want to bring much pain to him


----------



## CrushingAnvil

-mouse- said:


> I rape with the m16.



I did on MW but not on #2 for some reason, I guess they made the guns perform a little differently.



Aysakh said:


> I know you guys mostly play online, so this is no big deal to you, but one of the guys I play with regularly on split screen is such a bad screen cheater, and this game is helping him. Whenever he obviously screen cheats he just says that he saw us on his heartbeat sensor. I want to bring much pain to him



What a Bohan


----------



## TheClownPrince

Scar Symmetry said:


> Well you're entitled to that, but there's no denying the flaws in the MW2 multiplayer experience. The Infinity Ward message board is chock-a-block full of complaints.



Every game has flaws, this is no different. I will admit though, now and then you feel a little cheated. But as someone pointed out, it's often to do with your own lack of skill than it is them. You can quite easily avoid certain players, I've gone 23 hours now without really have any problems whatsoever. If you want a more balanced game I recommend Killzone 2, that game all comes down to skill, unless you find yourself on a bad team on Radec Academy with the entire opposition spawn raping the shit out of you... then it becomes a mad rush to escape out the back door and light up a fresh spawn somewhere new for your team to use lol... fuck it, every game has it's issues, if you're smart enough to find ways round them you'll rise to the top.


----------



## GazPots

After weeks and weeks of this game driving me nuts at level 70 i hit the prestige button to get an extra class ( i had to swap the default 5 around aLL the time) and now that i have SHIT ALL guns i am having a blast.


Just fucking ran around knifing people and hit 17 for 5. Col John Matrix would be proud. 

Honestly, the connections were GARBAGE (2 yellow bars to 1 red bar ) but i was just knifing from miles away and cuttin those bitches down.


Who would have thought, the most pointless feature in the game (imo of course) actually makes it more fun.


----------



## Prydogga

Knifes counter act against lag


----------



## GazPots

There were around 5 separate instances where i came across 3 or more of the enemy team and didn't have enough time to knife them all. 

I was saddened.


----------



## Nick

spraying g12 is whats required in those circumstances

i tried dual p90s the other day it was pretty useless

couldnt hit anything outwith a 12 ft radius


----------



## Mattayus

Mattayus said:


> I've discovered something incredibly annoying about this game's movement...
> 
> Does anybody else get stuck in run mode? Like, quite a few times now I've been running along, only to come across an enemy, I try to shoot but my dude is stuck in the run position, only for a split second mind you, but by the time I've back-pedalled to break the run stance, it's too late and I've been pwned.
> 
> Anybody else found this problem? It's so fucking annoying!



Nobody? Happened to me again twice last night. Maybe it's just the PC version...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mattayus said:


> Nobody? Happened to me again twice last night. Maybe it's just the PC version...



You mean kinda like your character doesn't react quick enough?


----------



## synrgy

The closest thing to that I can think of that I experience is that occasionally I get 'stuck' on a rock or the corner of a building or something, and it takes a few seconds to get un-stuck. I hate it when that happens.

That's one of my only gripes with the game. Getting stuck on random shit, or the whole concept of "I can climb up this 80-degree incline no problem, but I can't step over this 6 inch rock".


----------



## Mattayus

vampiregenocide said:


> You mean kinda like your character doesn't react quick enough?



Yes! Like, I'll stop running forward, but his arms are still swinging as if he's still running! The prick!


----------



## synrgy

Mattayus said:


> Yes! Like, I'll stop running forward, but his arms are still swinging as if he's still running! The prick!



Sounds like minor lag, complete with accompanying graphical glitch.

Frankly, I'm glad some games still have that. I *hate* when I'm playing something like Gears of War, and there's clearly a lag issue but it's one that's completely invisible. Example: On my screen, I have my shotgun pointed at a guy's back, yet he gets a headshot on me without even facing in my direction. Obviously, what's on my screen isn't what's actually happening on the server. If there's lag, I would much prefer that my screen freeze up for a second and do a visual glitch like you're describing, than to be shown something that clearly isn't happening.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

31-1 on Rundown, started off with a killstreak with an M9 no less?

Sweet.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mattayus said:


> Yes! Like, I'll stop running forward, but his arms are still swinging as if he's still running! The prick!



I get that too many, just lag  Nothing you can do. Thats why I try to work a few steps in front of myself. That was you react earlier and don't get caught off guard.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Knifes counter act against lag



Proof


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I remembered why I didn't play this game for ages now: *because it does my fucking head in*.


----------



## Shikaru

Anyone else played a game with the superfast running glitch happening yet? I just played about 10 in a row, so much fun


----------



## orb451

Shikaru said:


> Anyone else played a game with the superfast running glitch happening yet? I just played about 10 in a row, so much fun



Yeah I think the glitch you are talking about is one that hasn't been fixed. Something to do with care-packages. You call one in and hold onto it or some shit like that, then you super sprint around the map like Super Mario on Chivas Regal and PCP.

Lame.


----------



## GazPots

It isn't a glitch. Pull out the care package smoke canister on any setup and you'll move faster. The game was designed that way.

AND one of the DEFAULT classes in the game (not the custom classes but the ones above you have to use before) has the marathon, lightweight, commando setup designed for sprinting about.

It's not a hard thing to put 2 and 2 together and come up with using that profile and a care package marker to go _*really*_ fast.

Sure it's annoying but it's a valid tactic. After all they are sprinting about with no weapon so what's to stop you shooting the shit out of them?




And speaking of annoying tactics, i sat in the alcove in the tunnel on "Skidrow" with my commando pro perk on and stabbed anyone that walked by. Just had to hit the button and my guy launches 5 feet and buries the blade in the guys face.  


Rinse and repeat for the whole team before they started getting wise. Then it was purely a case of run away super fast with marathon and care package. 



* And for anyone thinking "wow, this guy is an asshole" i only resort to shite tactics when i'm getting my ass handed to me which isn't that often. Plus with the amount of crap this game has thrown at me i'm due a good kill or 7 regardless of how i get them.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I remembered why I didn't play this game for ages now: *because it does my fucking head in*.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think Shikaru is talking about glitch games were people move LIGHTNING fast, not the care package thing (which is very fun by the way).

I was talking to my brother yesterday when he was playing it and he got placed in a lightning movement lobby, so I convinced him to do the care package running thing and he was moving about twice as fast as everyone else 

I've decided I'm going to try my hand at Hardcore Search and Destroy for a bit. It'll never be the same as COD4, but I might as well try.


----------



## Shikaru

^^ Indeed! I had marathon and lightweight on too, which made it quite hard to control. Not heard of the care package thing before.


----------



## vampiregenocide

God I wish I'd been in this match!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I hope Infinity Ward know how much they fucked up with this game.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hope Infinity Ward know how much they fucked up with this game.



I still don't see it being that bad :shrugs: IMO any problems it has are ones carried over from the original. On the whole I'm still doing pretty well, thought they need to bring out the new maps soon. And they better be good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Nah no way dude, the amount of problems with COD4 online were very small. The amount of problems with MW2 online are insane.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

vampiregenocide said:


> God I wish I'd been in this match!





Now this I DO concider BULLSHIT, and crazy CHEATING, not everything else people have been bitching about in this game. 

I'm yet to come across someone jumping like crazy in a match.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah no way dude, the amount of problems with COD4 online were very small. The amount of problems with MW2 online are insane.



Fair dooze man, I get annoyed liek anyone else but as a whole game I still love it. 



Mindcrime1204 said:


> Now this I DO concider BULLSHIT, and crazy CHEATING, not everything else people have been bitching about in this game.
> 
> I'm yet to come across someone jumping like crazy in a match.



This was in matchmaking, the person who made this vid did not do teh hack. He he just went online and got brought into a game. Same thing liek when there was infinite ammo noobtubes. Not cheating, just someone hacking and random people getting the benefits. You could quit tha match, but I'll have my 5,000,000 points per kill please


----------



## GazPots

Scar Symmetry said:


> I hope Infinity Ward know how much they fucked up with this game.





Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah no way dude, the amount of problems with COD4 online were very small. The amount of problems with MW2 online are insane.



You should have tried playing Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising when it came out.

The amount of fail in that game was in a WHOLE new realm compared to MW2. 

Mw2 was polished as shit compared to OFDR. Plus the flashpoint forums were going into extreme melt down with people wanting legal action and refunds. 




You just can't say modern warfare has insane amount of problems online when i've sat through numberous flashpoint games when it was launched and had to deal with quite possibly the buggiest game i've ever witnessed.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Official 10th prestige hack *Tutorial* - Modern Warfare 2 Glitches - CODGlitch.com

I want to try this but I do NOT have the balls


----------



## Scar Symmetry

GazPots said:


> You should have tried playing Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising when it came out.
> 
> The amount of fail in that game was in a WHOLE new realm compared to MW2.
> 
> Mw2 was polished as shit compared to OFDR. Plus the flashpoint forums were going into extreme melt down with people wanting legal action and refunds.
> 
> You just can't say modern warfare has insane amount of problems online when i've sat through numberous flashpoint games when it was launched and had to deal with quite possibly the buggiest game i've ever witnessed.



I did, I owned it for a few days before returning it for Arkham Asylum which is a far superior game. OF: DR was bullshit, some dude would snipe you for miles away and that's it, you're dead, you can't even see where they were.

Plus I found it was more running than shooting - yawn - and team-mates had a persistant habit of dying and leaving you on your own ala Dom from Gears of War.

Oh, by the way, yes I can say it has a sane amount of problems... because it does


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Today was a good day for me on MW2

21-0 and shortly after 31-5  my best runs so far, remember yours?


----------



## meisterjager

Scar Symmetry said:


> I remembered why I didn't play this game for ages now: *because it does my fucking head in*.


 
Haha, I said that EXACT thing to Ross a few nights ago.


----------



## Prydogga

It might just be the gametypes I'm paying but I think everyone is finally settling down with unfair weapons, sure I still see the occasional dual 1887, but they seem only to be used the way shotguns (for me) should be used in cod, defending a room or pulled out as a last resort, not idiots sprinting all over the map, and Javelins are used even less, and everyman and his dog has noob tubes now so it seems pretty balanced, being tubed doesnt annoy me anymore, unlike it did it cod4. I'm pretty keen for new maps though.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Prydogga said:


> It might just be the gametypes I'm paying but I think everyone is finally settling down with unfair weapons, sure I still see the occasional dual 1887, but they seem only to be used the way shotguns (for me) should be used in cod, defending a room or pulled out as a last resort, not idiots sprinting all over the map, and Javelins are used even less, and everyman and his dog has noob tubes now so it seems pretty balanced, being tubed doesnt annoy me anymore, unlike it did it cod4. I'm pretty keen for new maps though.


 
no one is really using the akimbo 1887s because they dumbed down the accuracy on them last patch


----------



## sakeido

This game is so terrible  I played online the other night.. had a match where there was some kind of speed hack so you ran 200mph, plus other general glitches. Matchmaking barely works and it split up our party more than once. I've never played a game less deserving of a huge audience than this one.. it felt like about ten steps back from Halo 3.


----------



## Prydogga

Mindcrime1204 said:


> no one is really using the akimbo 1887s because they dumbed down the accuracy on them last patch



I didn't get 1887s until after this happened and I can still use them fine, but I don't over use them anyway so it's not a problem.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Prydogga said:


> I'm pretty keen for new maps though.



They could potentially save this game for me. Right now I think it's wank but if they release awesome map packs then I could be swayed.



sakeido said:


> This game is so terrible  I played online the other night.. had a match where there was some kind of speed hack so you ran 200mph, plus other general glitches. Matchmaking barely works and it split up our party more than once. I've never played a game less deserving of a huge audience than this one.. it felt like about ten steps back from Halo 3.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They need to remove knifing classes somehow.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

vampiregenocide said:


> They need to remove knifing classes somehow.


 
Man I LOVE knifing... 

Marathon Pro
Unlimited Sprint
Commando Pro


----------



## Nick

Scar Symmetry said:


> some dude would snipe you for miles away and that's it, you're dead, you can't even see where they were.



indeed they should have the good grace to give away their position before shooting you thus eliminating their chances of shooting you......


----------



## Prydogga

Man I'm lobing this game right now, prestiging always gives me much more fun, today I went from nothing but red dot on my m4 to red tiger and all but extended clips, tomorrow I hopefully will get Fall and then do the smae with the Tar 21.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I wasn't really thinking of prestiging but now that I'm like maybe a few hours away from 70 I think I might do it just to get the extra custom slot.


----------



## synrgy

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I wasn't really thinking of prestiging but now that I'm like maybe a few hours away from 70 I think I might do it just to get the extra custom slot.



I started prestige yesterday. Gonna approach it differently this time, since now I have a much better idea of which weapons work well for me and which don't.


----------



## matty2fatty

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Man I LOVE knifing...
> 
> Marathon Pro
> Unlimited Sprint
> Commando Pro


 


I barely need a gun


----------



## HighGain510

synrgy said:


> I started prestige yesterday. Gonna approach it differently this time, since now I have a much better idea of which weapons work well for me and which don't.



 I'm owning with that one rifle (the only one that is single-shot, can't recall the name offhand for some reason! ) and scavenger, just mow people down with accurate firing and collect their ammo so I can lob semtex grenades and stuns their way then clean them up with my rifle to pick up their ammo!  I tore it up with SCAR as well so I'll be focusing on that stuff to level up quickly me thinks.  Also shield... I pwn against noobs with my riot shield.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> I'm owning with that one rifle (the only one that is single-shot, can't recall the name offhand for some reason! ) and scavenger, just mow people down with accurate firing and collect their ammo so I can lob semtex grenades and stuns their way then clean them up with my rifle to pick up their ammo!  I tore it up with SCAR as well so I'll be focusing on that stuff to level up quickly me thinks.  Also shield... I pwn against noobs with my riot shield.



You mean the FAIL? Oh wait, sorry - the FAL 

SCAR is a solid gun for sure


----------



## darbdavys

no, it's FALlus


----------



## ZeroSignal

Ramirez! | Know Your Meme


----------



## Meh

the acr and m16 are amazing


----------



## synrgy

Meh said:


> the acr and m16 are amazing



I did pretty well with both. Was having great results with the AK-47 just before I hit prestige, too.

That being said, I'm loving the SCAR right now (completely ignored it before I hit prestige, for some reason..) and when I get it back I'm also a big fan of the FAL. No sense wasting 6-12 bullets when you only need 1 or 2. 

Though, for the last several levels before prestige-ing, I put a fair bit of time into the AUG-BAR light machine gun, and it was pretty bad ass. My new kill streak record is with that gun. 

I still prefer the sniper rifles, though. I just wish I could play that style more without getting nailed by all the freakish roamers -- or that I didn't suck at it.


----------



## Meh

synrgy said:


> I still prefer the sniper rifles, though. I just wish I could play that style more without getting nailed by all the freakish roamers -- or that I didn't suck at it.



ha ha i cant snipe for my life but give me a any other gun and ill headshot like crazy


----------



## darbdavys

And what about a sniper with an ACOG?


----------



## vampiregenocide

darbdavys said:


> And what about a sniper with an ACOG?



NO. Just NO. 



synrgy said:


> I still prefer the sniper rifles, though. I just wish I could play that style more without getting nailed by all the freakish roamers -- or that I didn't suck at it.



I do pretty well with the 50 Cal this time around, I find it much easier to handle, will swap it for another one once I have got more for it.


----------



## HighGain510

Scar Symmetry said:


> You mean the FAIL? Oh wait, sorry - the FAL
> 
> SCAR is a solid gun for sure



That's the one!  Not a fan? I love it, forces me to be more accurate over noobs who just spray and pray.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

HighGain510 said:


> That's the one!  Not a fan? I love it, forces me to be more accurate over noobs who just spray and pray.



+1


----------



## meisterjager

matty2fatty said:


> I barely need a gun


 
I messed about with knifing for the first time the other night, it's actually kinda fun, in a weird way


----------



## Meh

meisterjager said:


> I messed about with knifing for the first time the other night, it's actually kinda fun, in a weird way



i had a sick game this morning, chucked some smoke in the bomb shelter on afghan and button mashed the knife button, got 5 kills


----------



## vampiregenocide

meisterjager said:


> I messed about with knifing for the first time the other night, it's actually kinda fun, in a weird way



Jim I'm disappointed in you


----------



## TheClownPrince

Meh said:


> ha ha i cant snipe for my life but give me a any other gun and ill headshot like crazy



Same here lol, I been using the Scar H nonstop with red dot sight and I get headshots and longshots all over the place with ease.


----------



## Meh

TheClownPrince said:


> Same here lol, I been using the Scar H nonstop with red dot sight and I get headshots and longshots all over the place with ease.



I started using the m16 with holographic site, for some reason it makes that gun a lot easier to headshot with.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> That's the one!  Not a fan? I love it, forces me to be more accurate over noobs who just spray and pray.



I don't mind it now, but when I first used it I thought it was shockingly bad so me and my brother nicknamed it the FAIL 

I've found using it with RDS and Silencer produces pleasing results though


----------



## GazPots

^^^ 

As i prestiged last week i had to upgrade the FAL from stock and from the first game i instantly remembered how fucking SHIT the iron sights on that gun are.


Why is there a fucking metal loop obstructing my view ffs. Sure, it's to make sure you've got the gun in a straight line and whatnot but other guns manage this without the epic fail of the FAL.



Saying that, once you get a new sight and/or other stuff it instantly becomes a rape machine. FAL + RDS/ACOG + silencer = Medium range sniper = Epic Win as Dave said just above.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I finally bit the bullet and prestiged today. I figured I needed another class and I may as well do it now while I haven;t got Fall on all my weapons and it hurts to much to prestige.

I'm probably not going to do it again, I have starting fresh with shit weapons.


----------



## TheClownPrince

My reasons for hesitating on Prestiging are twofold. 1. I only got it on my birthday (23rd Dec) so I'm still only lvl 47 and 2. I don't like that emblem you get when you first prestige, it looks shit.


----------



## HighGain510

After not playing for 2 weeks I finally had a chance to sit down with it last night and knocked out level 70 and from about 30 mins this morning hit Prestige 1 - Level 8!  Seems that leveling up will be easier this time around...


----------



## HighGain510

Woot, in 30 mins I'm up to Rank 11. Just had a game 24-2-2!  Suck it bitches!


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Woot, in 30 mins I'm up to Rank 11. Just had a game 24-2-2!  Suck it bitches!



It didn't take me long to rank up again either  Already rank 24 or so. The first few levels were shitty but once I got custom classes back I started holding my own, now I'm actually better than I was before.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I find prestiging is actually pretty productive.


----------



## TheClownPrince

To be fair, getting to rank 20 really shouldn't take any half decent player very long at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I find prestiging is actually pretty productive.



Before I would've said lul, but now I agree  That said, long doing it again.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> It didn't take me long to rank up again either  Already rank 24 or so. The first few levels were shitty but once I got custom classes back I started holding my own, now I'm actually better than I was before.



Yeah exactly. I'm used to recoil and trajectory the second time around, much easier. 



HighGain510 said:


> Suck it bitches!



Also I would like to point out this was directed at the noobs, not at you guys!  

I'm Level 19 now after a few hours and currently have a 1.14 WIN/LOSS ratio and a 1.01 KILL/DEATH ratio.


----------



## Meh

my win loss ratio is shit but my kill death ratio is 1.61


----------



## HighGain510

Meh said:


> my win loss ratio is shit but my kill death ratio is 1.61



Win-Loss ratios can be rough sometimes, as I've had a few matches where I've gone 20-26 kills and anywhere from 2-12/14 deaths and still had my team blow it because we have 3 noobs with K/D's that are like 3/18 or 1/16.   I had a few matches like that last night, so angry!  I also had an emergency air drop that I scored and was waiting for the four packages to drop and some dick on my team had just pulled off 25 kills and nuked the match!  I hate that killstreak reward sometimes!


----------



## Meh

HighGain510 said:


> Win-Loss ratios can be rough sometimes, as I've had a few matches where I've gone 20-26 kills and anywhere from 2-12/14 deaths and still had my team blow it because we have 3 noobs with K/D's that are like 3/18 or 1/16.   I had a few matches like that last night, so angry!  I also had an emergency air drop that I scored and was waiting for the four packages to drop and some dick on my team had just pulled off 25 kills and nuked the match!  I hate that killstreak reward sometimes!



ha ha i hate when that happens


----------



## Scar Symmetry

1.61 is pretty good...


----------



## vampiregenocide

The thing they have not clicked on with COD which fucking blows my mind, is making balanced teams. They do it on rank, whereas it should be kill death ratio. Some people might be a high rank because they've been playing longer, not necessarily because they are good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ross you're right it should be on K/D ratio... but it would still be unbalanced.

Someone who has 10 kills and 1 death would have the same ratio as someone who has a 10000/1000 spread.


----------



## Meh

Scar Symmetry said:


> 1.61 is pretty good...



thanks on world at war mine is 2.01


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ross you're right it should be on K/D ratio... but it would still be unbalanced.
> 
> Someone who has 10 kills and 1 death would have the same ratio as someone who has a 10000/1000 spread.



Aye, but purely because they hadn't been playing the game as long. It would still be representative of their skill within the game. All it means is the person with 10000/1000 has been playing longer, but is still 'as good' on the face of things.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Well skill... or how much they camp


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Well skill... or how much they camp



I'm not backing it up...but camping is still getting kills


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Everyone camps, it's just _how much_ you camp that counts.

People that camp all the time piss me off, but people that never camp and just rush around like someone who's late for work piss me off too. Haven't these people ever heard of balance?


----------



## Shikaru

Is it just me or is the party system horribly broken? I seem to spend about as much time trying to find a match with my mates as I do actually playing the game just now.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Everyone camps, it's just _how much_ you camp that counts.
> 
> People that camp all the time piss me off, but people that never camp and just rush around like someone who's late for work piss me off too. Haven't these people ever heard of balance?



Yeah its annoying. Especially those who just lie on the floor with shottys. 

I've been sniping a lot more lately, found the balance between camping and moving about, I enjoy it.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

vampiregenocide said:


> I've been sniping a lot more lately, found the balance between camping and moving about, I enjoy it.


 

hell ya, thats what its all about once you're decent enough.


----------



## TheClownPrince

vampiregenocide said:


> I've been sniping a lot more lately, found the balance between camping and moving about, I enjoy it.



Pretty much what I do... cept I use a Scar H instead of a sniper. Same principle tactic though, the longshosts I consistantly get are pretty cool. I have good eyes for spotting movement in the distance or something I guess.


----------



## GazPots

Bust out the m21 for my first game with it and my snipe setup (silencer is a must when i bust out the wesleys) and ended up gettting 26 -2 on afgan with a 23 streak. 

Musta pissed off a few folk. 


It was one of those games where everytime you catch a glimpse of an enemy you are already locked onto him and pulling the trigger before he's got a chance to see what the fuck just happened.


----------



## vampiregenocide

TheClownPrince said:


> Pretty much what I do... cept I use a Scar H instead of a sniper. Same principle tactic though, the longshosts I consistantly get are pretty cool. I have good eyes for spotting movement in the distance or something I guess.



I found the SCAR to be even more accurate with a silencer. It was essentially a sniper. Love that gun.


----------



## Prydogga

Screw the 1887s, the Spaz has range and power of a fucking tank, I'm still trying to find a gun good enough to replace the m4, I used to love the G3 but the FAL isn't as good, the MP5 isn't as cool and the maps are too big, I miss having a silenced mp5 on vacant.


----------



## TheClownPrince

vampiregenocide said:


> I found the SCAR to be even more accurate with a silencer. It was essentially a sniper. Love that gun.



Don't Silencers REDUCE accuracy on AR's ?...


----------



## 7slinger

Shikaru said:


> Is it just me or is the party system horribly broken? I seem to spend about as much time trying to find a match with my mates as I do actually playing the game just now.



this


----------



## vampiregenocide

TheClownPrince said:


> Don't Silencers REDUCE accuracy on AR's ?...



I thought so, it fucks with my 50 Cal definitely, but I was messing around with one to get HBS, and I found I was a lot more accurate. The stats for the guns in this game are not accurate at all, so I go by personal experience over what they say.


----------



## HighGain510

TheClownPrince said:


> Don't Silencers REDUCE accuracy on AR's ?...



It doesn't reduce accuracy, it reduces DISTANCE.


----------



## synrgy

HighGain510 said:


> It doesn't reduce accuracy, it reduces DISTANCE.



Correct. Also true for all the other guns.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

vampiregenocide said:


> I found the SCAR to be even more accurate with a silencer. It was essentially a sniper. Love that gun.


your scar with a silencer is a living being?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DrewsifStalin said:


> your scar with a silencer is a living being?



Was that really worth posting?


----------



## orb451

Glitchers and cheaters. That's what this game has become. I've taken a few days off and come back to the game to find the same, if not more glitchers and cheaters. In a regular TDM match last night on the snowy map, not Submarine Base, there was a guy on our team walking around shooting people. Shooting people from about 75 feet above the map... you could see him up there, and yes he could die... but come the fuck on IW... and on top of that I popped into a few FFA matches and sure as shit, guys pulling their tactical insertion shit to either rank up or get the nuke.

IW clearly took the money and ran with this one... they don't give a shit what the community says.


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> IW clearly took the money and ran with this one... they don't give a shit what the community says.



The problem isn't IW. You *cannot* make a glitch proof game. It isn't physically possible. All you can do is address the (user discovered/abused) glitches as they come up.

The problem is all the users who insist upon finding new ways to cheat/hack/glitch the game rather than just PLAYING IT like the rest of us.

All that being said, I still don't experience even a small fraction of the trouble you guys frequently complain about and I play almost every evening. Maybe it's a US/UK thing?


----------



## orb451

synrgy said:


> The problem isn't IW. You *cannot* make a glitch proof game. It isn't physically possible. All you can do is address the (user discovered/abused) glitches as they come up.
> 
> The problem is all the users who insist upon finding new ways to cheat/hack/glitch the game rather than just PLAYING IT like the rest of us.
> 
> All that being said, I still don't experience even a small fraction of the trouble you guys frequently complain about and I play almost every evening. Maybe it's a US/UK thing?



I strongly disagree! This IS an IW issue. IW *chose* not to do a public beta. I agree that you cannot absolutely, 100% make a game nuke proof, but there's a helluva you can do to make sure it's solid as possible. IW drank their own kool-aid. They clearly believed that after the success of COD4 (which had a nice public beta btw) that they could just hold everything over as long as possible and nothing would bite them in the ass.

Well sorry, but fuck IW. That shithouse Treyarch managed to produce a COD game with map packs galore, good ones too, AND patched/fixed their glitches/fuckups with a quickness. IW meanwhile wants to sell us a load of bullshit about how *hard* it is for MS' patch certification... like it's some fucking epic quest to deliver a patch into the fires of Mount Doom. 

Sorry, at this point, I cut IW NO slack. They fucked us by not giving us a beta, they fucked us by putting in a bunch of stupid gimmicky gayness like "My little Pwny" icons and such to satisfy the 10 year olds and left the rest of us out in the cold holding our dicks. If they want to salvage whats left of a community relationship and loyalty with their PAYING customers, they ought to NOT take the whole month of December off in the future and get that patch through MS' certification like shit through a goose. 

I play on the 360 and I live in LA, I play with people from the East coast and the rest of the world and you must be one lucky sum'bitch  if you're not experiencing HALF of what the rest of us deal with EVERY FUCKING TIME WE PICK UP THE GAME. What game types are you playing? Maybe that's what it is. I only play TDM (TDM Xpress) and FFA. Maybe other gametypes are less of a hassle.


----------



## Meh

orb451 said:


> I strongly disagree! This IS an IW issue. IW *chose* not to do a public beta. I agree that you cannot absolutely, 100% make a game nuke proof, but there's a helluva you can do to make sure it's solid as possible. IW drank their own kool-aid. They clearly believed that after the success of COD4 (which had a nice public beta btw) that they could just hold everything over as long as possible and nothing would bite them in the ass.
> 
> Well sorry, but fuck IW. That shithouse Treyarch managed to produce a COD game with map packs galore, good ones too, AND patched/fixed their glitches/fuckups with a quickness. IW meanwhile wants to sell us a load of bullshit about how *hard* it is for MS' patch certification... like it's some fucking epic quest to deliver a patch into the fires of Mount Doom.
> 
> Sorry, at this point, I cut IW NO slack. They fucked us by not giving us a beta, they fucked us by putting in a bunch of stupid gimmicky gayness like "My little Pwny" icons and such to satisfy the 10 year olds and left the rest of us out in the cold holding our dicks. If they want to salvage whats left of a community relationship and loyalty with their PAYING customers, they ought to NOT take the whole month of December off in the future and get that patch through MS' certification like shit through a goose.
> 
> I play on the 360 and I live in LA, I play with people from the East coast and the rest of the world and you must be one lucky sum'bitch  if you're not experiencing HALF of what the rest of us deal with EVERY FUCKING TIME WE PICK UP THE GAME. What game types are you playing? Maybe that's what it is. I only play TDM (TDM Xpress) and FFA. Maybe other gametypes are less of a hassle.



stick to domination its hard for people to camp when they have to run around capturing shit


----------



## HighGain510

Ugh I finally experienced firsthand a user abusing the knife glitch (get a care package while equipped with lightweight, marathon etc. and hold the smoke grenade while running SUPER FAST WTF?!) and got pretty frustrated.  However, I found that resorting to the noob tube was the easiest way to stop those little bitches.  Dude was 15-0 until I busted that out.... figured he probably had nuke equipped and there was NO WAY I was going down like that! LOL I see him sprinting towards me and fired the grenade right into his chest!  Stops that crap real quick.  It IS annoying that they still don't have that stuff patched.


----------



## TheClownPrince

lol, you guys should start playing it on PS3, I have seen NONE of this stuff... sincerely. Reading about it isn't quite amazing me, but it's rather strange to say the least.



HighGain510 said:


> It doesn't reduce accuracy, it reduces DISTANCE.



Ahhh good call... well then that's still a problem for me. I usually go for mega longshots with it. As in other side of the map lol.


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> Ugh I finally experienced firsthand a user abusing the knife glitch (get a care package while equipped with lightweight, marathon etc. and hold the smoke grenade while running SUPER FAST WTF?!) and got pretty frustrated.  However, I found that resorting to the noob tube was the easiest way to stop those little bitches.  Dude was 15-0 until I busted that out.... figured he probably had nuke equipped and there was NO WAY I was going down like that! LOL I see him sprinting towards me and fired the grenade right into his chest!  Stops that crap real quick.  It IS annoying that they still don't have that stuff patched.




As i said before, it's not a glitch. It requires no shifty tactics other than getting 4 kills in a row. 


But it IS horribly annoying getting commando'd at mach 5 from 10 metres away.


Sometimes host advantage fucks them up though which is good since i get it 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> As i said before, it's not a glitch. It requires no shifty tactics other than getting 4 kills in a row.



It IS a glitch though, for a few reasons. The player should *not* be able to knife while running around with a special smoke grenade in their hands IMO. When you click a UAV or a sentry gun air drop you're not able to knife, it should work the same, as soon as you pull it out it should automatically throw, not give you the option to hold it while attacking still.  Their speed should not drastically increase to ridiculous levels because they have holstered their guns too.... they're still carrying them with them, there is no reason they should be going faster just because they have a care package smoke equipped but that's another realistic issue I have with the game.  

For example, dude has a machine gun and a pistol, if he holsters the machine gun and pulls out the pistol, he doesn't leave the gun behind, he's still carrying it... why is he running faster with the pistol out?  So while that is an issue, I don't see why the special smoke for the care package makes them run 40mph when you can carry a regular or standard special grenade and not move any faster... how does that make any sense?  Like I said, I consider that a glitch, you should run the same speed you would normally with a pistol if they're going to make it faster than running with a rifle, rather than making the speed 3x the normal rate of even running with a pistol out!


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> I strongly disagree! This IS an IW issue. IW *chose* not to do a public beta. I agree that you cannot absolutely, 100% make a game nuke proof, but there's a helluva you can do to make sure it's solid as possible. IW drank their own kool-aid. They clearly believed that after the success of COD4 (which had a nice public beta btw) that they could just hold everything over as long as possible and nothing would bite them in the ass.



I mostly play Ground War. I like the pure insanity of it.

Also, don't hate on my 'My Little Pwny' title just cause you're jealous.  (and for the record, I'm about to turn 30. I'm hardly 10.)

I guess I see what you're saying, but because my personal experience of the game is so drastically different, I have a difficult time agreeing.


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> It IS a glitch though, for a few reasons. The player should *not* be able to knife while running around with a special smoke grenade in their hands IMO. When you click a UAV or a sentry gun air drop you're not able to knife, it should work the same, as soon as you pull it out it should automatically throw, not give you the option to hold it while attacking still.  Their speed should not drastically increase to ridiculous levels because they have holstered their guns too.... they're still carrying them with them, there is no reason they should be going faster just because they have a care package smoke equipped but that's another realistic issue I have with the game.
> 
> For example, dude has a machine gun and a pistol, if he holsters the machine gun and pulls out the pistol, he doesn't leave the gun behind, he's still carrying it... why is he running faster with the pistol out?  So while that is an issue, I don't see why the special smoke for the care package makes them run 40mph when you can carry a regular or standard special grenade and not move any faster... how does that make any sense?  Like I said, I consider that a glitch, you should run the same speed you would normally with a pistol if they're going to make it faster than running with a rifle, rather than making the speed 3x the normal rate of even running with a pistol out!



Completely see your point man. IMO, they need to stop knifing classes somehow. 


And also, fuck lag. Its really getting to me. I'm pressing knife, and nothing happens. And I see their killcam, even though I fired half a clip, it seems like one or two rounds! WTF?


----------



## HamBungler

^ This is my biggest problem, I've fired an entire clip into a person and on the killcam it shows I fired 3 shots tops. The lag problems fucking SUCK.


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


> Completely see your point man. IMO, they need to stop knifing classes somehow.
> 
> 
> And also, fuck lag. Its really getting to me. I'm pressing knife, and nothing happens. And I see their killcam, even though I fired half a clip, it seems like one or two rounds! WTF?



Yeah I've noticed that too. I stabbed a guy, direct hit in his chest AND the sound went off for the stab, yet he had enough time to turn and stab me and *I* died?! Seriously... WTF LAG?!?!?!?! 

The kicker is the issue is absolutely not my connection, I'm running fiber optic on a direct ethernet connection to my router. Everything else is fast as hell, except COD!


----------



## -mouse-

i'm not going to prestige... its not worth it at all...


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I've noticed that too. I stabbed a guy, direct hit in his chest AND the sound went off for the stab, yet he had enough time to turn and stab me and *I* died?! Seriously... WTF LAG?!?!?!?!
> 
> The kicker is the issue is absolutely not my connection, I'm running fiber optic on a direct ethernet connection to my router. Everything else is fast as hell, except COD!



Whenever I play COD I feel like the class retard, slightly slower than everyone else


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> It IS a glitch though, for a few reasons. The player should *not* be able to knife while running around with a special smoke grenade in their hands IMO. When you click a UAV or a sentry gun air drop you're not able to knife, it should work the same, as soon as you pull it out it should automatically throw, not give you the option to hold it while attacking still.  Their speed should not drastically increase to ridiculous levels because they have holstered their guns too.... they're still carrying them with them, there is no reason they should be going faster just because they have a care package smoke equipped but that's another realistic issue I have with the game.
> 
> For example, dude has a machine gun and a pistol, if he holsters the machine gun and pulls out the pistol, he doesn't leave the gun behind, he's still carrying it... why is he running faster with the pistol out?  So while that is an issue, I don't see why the special smoke for the care package makes them run 40mph when you can carry a regular or standard special grenade and not move any faster... how does that make any sense?  Like I said, I consider that a glitch, you should run the same speed you would normally with a pistol if they're going to make it faster than running with a rifle, rather than making the speed 3x the normal rate of even running with a pistol out!





It still isn't a glitch, it's just poor game design. And as it isn't a glitch chances are it will not be changed unless there is significant backlash against it (like the 1887 shotty uproar).

I agree with your points on the game though. Many things should be changed but they won't be.


----------



## 777

I still havent bought this game...


----------



## synrgy

Broke my kill streak record again last night. ONE kill shy of the nuke!! /

So yeah. It stands at 24 now. Although technically, I had 33 kills on that life, but some of them don't count toward the streak, apparently. (Predator? Chopper Gunner? Attack Helicopter? I'm not sure..)

Once again the AUG-BAR is rocking it for me.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> It still isn't a glitch, it's just poor game design. And as it isn't a glitch chances are it will not be changed unless there is significant backlash against it (like the 1887 shotty uproar).
> 
> I agree with your points on the game though. Many things should be changed but they won't be.



If they purposefully designed the SMOKE GRENADE to make your character run 3x the normal speed, they are absolutely retarded. That would make no sense. I'm thinking it must have been an oversight then, almost like the distance/accuracy of the 1887. I'd hope that enough people are complaining about it to get it changed, that crap pisses me off to no end!


----------



## vampiregenocide

HighGain510 said:


> If they purposefully designed the SMOKE GRENADE to make your character run 3x the normal speed, they are absolutely retarded. That would make no sense. I'm thinking it must have been an oversight then, almost like the distance/accuracy of the 1887. I'd hope that enough people are complaining about it to get it changed, that crap pisses me off to no end!



Yeah its a bit silly its not like you put anything down.

Also, standard armour for troops in 2016 (When COD6 takes place) will be dragon skin armour, which would easily deflect bullets from most handguns, and older guns like the 1887.


----------



## TemjinStrife

While we're complaining, let's deal with the fact that you can run around with the 40 lb. Barret .50 Cal as fast as if it were a 6 lb SMG; and not only that, but you can hipfire the damn thing like a revolver without dislocating your shoulders.

[action=TemjinStrife]is very sick of being killed in one shot by Barret + ACOG users who run around like it's a giant fucking assault rifle with the runspeed of an SMG.[/action]


----------



## vampiregenocide

TemjinStrife said:


> While we're complaining, let's deal with the fact that you can run around with the 40 lb. Barret .50 Cal as fast as if it were a 6 lb SMG; and not only that, but you can hipfire the damn thing like a revolver without dislocating your shoulders.
> 
> * TemjinStrife is very sick of being killed in one shot by Barret + ACOG users who run around like it's a giant fucking assault rifle with the runspeed of an SMG.



Yeah ACOG + Sniper is pretty shit.

I miss COD4 :/ I might play it tomorrow.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

TemjinStrife said:


> While we're complaining, let's deal with the fact that you can run around with the 40 lb. Barret .50 Cal as fast as if it were a 6 lb SMG; and not only that, but you can hipfire the damn thing like a revolver without dislocating your shoulders.
> 
> [action=TemjinStrife]is very sick of being killed in one shot by Barret + ACOG users who run around like it's a giant fucking assault rifle with the runspeed of an SMG.[/action]



Have you ever tried using Barrett with ACOG? It's hilarious!



vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah ACOG + Sniper is pretty shit.
> 
> I miss COD4 :/ I might play it tomorrow.



MW2 getting to you or you just miss COD4?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Have you ever tried using Barrett with ACOG? It's hilarious!
> 
> MW2 getting to you or you just miss COD4?



Bit of both, COD4 was more balanced.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Bit of both, COD4 was more balanced.



Aye, COD4 is a masterwork.

Still plenty of dickheads playing it, but I find it a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Aye, COD4 is a masterwork.
> 
> Still plenty of dickheads playing it, but I find it a more enjoyable experience.



Might have to join you on that tomorrow mate.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Who said I was playing it tomorrow? 

Nah to be fair it's a Saturday so it's pretty much guaranteed!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Who said I was playing it tomorrow?
> 
> Nah to be fair it's a Saturday so it's pretty much guaranteed!


----------



## -mouse-

actually, sniper with an acog works great on 3rd person game modes. it gives you this tiny little crosshair and it shoots accurate as hell, and you're able to kill people on the draw faster. 

i like to pretend its a railgun... I go pew pew pew


----------



## HighGain510

My buddy runs around with a sniper rifle and ACOG sight and murderlizes the other team, it's crazy how accurate he is!  Glad I don't play against him!


----------



## Chickenhawk

TemjinStrife said:


> While we're complaining, let's deal with the fact that you can run around with the 40 lb. Barret .50 Cal as fast as if it were a 6 lb SMG; and not only that, but you can hipfire the damn thing like a revolver without dislocating your shoulders.
> 
> * TemjinStrife is very sick of being killed in one shot by Barret + ACOG users who run around like it's a giant fucking assault rifle with the runspeed of an SMG.


 
Ever hipfire a Barrett in real life? It's not that bad. The majority of the recoil is absorbed by the weapon, which has a barrel that fricken slides back.

Amazing piece of equipment.


----------



## vampiregenocide

infinitycomplex said:


> Ever hipfire a Barrett in real life? It's not that bad. The majority of the recoil is absorbed by the weapon, which has a barrel that fricken slides back.
> 
> Amazing piece of equipment.



Man, I would love to try firing a barret. I need to go out and try some shooting.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> Man, I would love to try firing a barret. I need to go out and try some shooting.



Do you think you could try that shooting in Romford? You'd be doing the human race a huge favour


----------



## TemjinStrife

infinitycomplex said:


> Ever hipfire a Barrett in real life? It's not that bad. The majority of the recoil is absorbed by the weapon, which has a barrel that fricken slides back.
> 
> Amazing piece of equipment.



I'll admit I haven't. However, the thing's weight would still be a bit offputting considering how it's often used in-game


----------



## DVRP

GT- ENGL6667

Add me up and lets shred


----------



## -mouse-

I love popping caps in people with a desert eagle in hardcore TDM  shit's so cash


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Do you think you could try that shooting in Romford? You'd be doing the human race a huge favour



When I'm finished with Harlow dude, I'm gna be busy a while


----------



## philkilla

I enjoy throwing knives at people. And my ACR is awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Got a mad kill in S&D today. I was the last guy on our team, and there was one more on the other team. I jump off the ledge into the shack area at the North East area of the map, and I see him on the ledge to the right of me. As I'm falling, I spin around and shoot the guy, taking him out and winning the round. Booyah bitches


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That's Karachi yes?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> That's Karachi yes?



Yeah man  Thought I said my bad. I was jumping of that second floor ledge thing, and he was coming around the opposite side where the ladder is.


----------



## Chickenhawk

TemjinStrife said:


> I'll admit I haven't. However, the thing's weight would still be a bit offputting considering how it's often used in-game


 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to carry the mofo. It was in the bed of my truck all the way to the range, and I even pulled up to the damned firing line, lol.

Wasn't FUN to shoot from the hip, but definatly doable. I have quite a bit of experience with various weapon systems though, slightly unfair/biased opinion.


Vampire - 

where'd that map come from?


----------



## vampiregenocide

infinitycomplex said:


> Vampire -
> 
> where'd that map come from?



Here : Modern Warfare 2 Multiplayer Maps


But to make it easier :











































Cba to paste the rest.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Thanks man, you're the shizzle


----------



## HighGain510

vampiregenocide said:


>



I like how the one building to the left of center is labeled "crackhouse" apparently!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm discovering the FAL isn't as shit as I thought it was, how do you guys set it up? I have an RDS and noobtube on it atm.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I used the FAL with Silencer and RDS.


----------



## TruthDose

The FAL is very under rated. I used it with a silencer and holographic sight.
I used it until I could unlock the ACR


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I used the FAL with Silencer and RDS.



Sweet, shall try that when I get the challenge for the noobtube


----------



## GazPots

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm discovering the FAL isn't as shit as I thought it was, how do you guys set it up? I have an RDS and noobtube on it atm.



If you are a badass you can set it up with a silencer and scavenger with claymores and totally rape the other team using possibly the games WORST iron sights. A mate did this and got a nuke on hardcore. 


I personally have a stealth bling fal + RDS + silencer setup. I usually die at 12 kills or thereabouts so ammo isnt a worry for me.  

Occasionally i shove an acog with silencer or FMJ and go sniping with it. It's horribly accurate over range and the damage is superb. Couple that with the fact i play hardcore only it's a 1 hit kill even with silencer.


----------



## Bekanor

I just started playing this online tonight.


I suck.


----------



## GazPots

I'm finally noticing far too many uber snipes by people using the UMP45 from across the map with iron sights.


That gun is seriously ruining the game.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

GazPots said:


> I'm finally noticing far too many uber snipes by people using the UMP45 from across the map with iron sights.
> 
> 
> That gun is seriously ruining the game.



Hit the nail on the head there buddy.

I ragequit when someone rapes me with a UMP45 from across the map.


----------



## philkilla

I think this game is ruining itself. I hate getting robbed by the magic bullet and host advantage.

So EFFING gay


----------



## darbdavys

done 37-4 with 27-0 in the beggining yesterday \o/ but didn't have nuke taken, so didn't get to use it. But I feel like the man now


----------



## GazPots

philkilla said:


> I think this game is ruining itself. I hate getting robbed by the magic bullet and host advantage.
> 
> So EFFING gay




I get the host pretty much all the time and i still get SHAT on by this game. And i'm not a shite player, it's just this game is bullshit. 



Today is the beginning of my off period for this game. I'm gonna get all the achievments for other games i forgot about instead.


----------



## AySay

The multiplayer is great but soo much more frustrating that COD4 

Also WTF is up with the maps, I always play the same 3-4 maps AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!
Ive been playing for almost 2 days now, and ive NEVER gotten a match in rust? WTF is that?


----------



## vampiregenocide

philkilla said:


> I think this game is ruining itself. I hate getting robbed by the magic bullet and host advantage.
> 
> So EFFING gay



Host advantage has actually become worse than it was originally I've found.


----------



## philkilla

I'm glad I'm not the only one dealing with it. I've pretty much quit playing...

I don't see how IW could release one of the biggest games of last year and have huge connection issues.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I haven't played this is over a month now, and I'm certain I won't play it again until A) I've completed all the cool new games coming out and B) when they finally get round to releasing DLC.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I haven't played this is over a month now, and I'm certain I won't play it again until A) I've completed all the cool new games coming out and B) when they finally get round to releasing DLC.



Argh I need Bioshock 2 and AVP but I have no monie  Or not enough I should say.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've paid Argos for BioShock 2 and they said they'd contact me to find out when to deliver it, but guess what? They haven't, cheeky cunts.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've paid Argos for BioShock 2 and they said they'd contact me to find out when to deliver it, but guess what? They haven't, cheeky cunts.



Amazon ftmfw.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Ah, but Argos sell it for £30 with free delivery


----------



## synrgy

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ah, but Argos sell it for £30 with free delivery


 
What's the use if they don't actually deliver it, though?


----------



## GTR0B

GazPots said:


> I'm finally noticing far too many uber snipes by people using the UMP45 from across the map with iron sights.
> 
> 
> That gun is seriously ruining the game.



Same applies to all the other SMG's. It's my favourite loadout. I'm sick and tired of campers on Hardcore. Using an AR and getting caught at short-range by a camper is extremely rage-inflicting.

All I play is Hardcore S and D and I'll find myself long-shotting someone with my SMG quite easily. I mostly use the P90 but I can persuade myself to use the UMP or the Vector. The Vector overall is probably the best SMG, whereas the MP5K is the worst.

Someone tried convincing me yesterday that Ninja Pro isn't essential for Hardcore? I'm sorry, but if you want to sound like a fucking elephant on everyone's Turtle Beach's and pop on everyone's Gay-Dar's....well, be my guest.

3rd Prestige Level 70, KDR 1.45 and ready to give the fucking game up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> What's the use if they don't actually deliver it, though?



Ah but they did! Winnar.


----------



## ZeroSignal

You know what... After playing all the way through both games and playing the multiplayer extensively I can honestly say if I was to buy a PS3 I wouldn't buy MW2. I much prefer CoD4. It seems like there is less bullshit in CoD4. MUCH less camping and waaay less TimeSplitters styleee crazy past and future weapons with DUEL P90s OH MY GOD I JUST WET MYSELF. Still, MW2 just seems too... kid/camper friendly. 

I wonder what the next one will be like...?


----------



## meisterjager

Anyone know what the recent MWII update was? (playing on 360, dunno if it's all platforms)


----------



## Scar Symmetry

meisterjager said:


> Anyone know what the recent MWII update was? (playing on 360, dunno if it's all platforms)



Whenever an update is applied, a Mod usually posts it here...

Infinity Ward

It's usually titled something like "Patch 1.6 Update" or something like that.


----------



## GazPots

Update -

We've updated the PS3 & Xbox 360 version of Modern Warfare 2, including the following fixes:

- Care Package, Emergency Airdrop, and Sentry Gun marker grenades sprint speed normalized.
- Fix for "infinite care package" exploit.
- Sentry Guns: Improved placement detection, preventing cases of Sentry Guns inside geometry.
- Model 1887: Bling using Akimbo and FMJ combination now has same range and damage as non-Bling Model 1887s.
- Fixes to prevent various XP hacks (including the prevention of negative XP)

Note to PS3 Player: The PS3 still needs to receive one additional fix, regarding the infinite care package exploit - not included in this patch - which will come in the near future.


I see they've nuked the 1887's now. Time to ditch them and SPAS 12 it up.


----------



## philkilla

Yah, and everytime I play I get messages from people wanting to know if I want to join a room to 10th prestige hack (which people are doing)

This game is so close to going in the fucking garbage it's not even funny anymore. I gave it a few days off, then I played tonight.

Sure enough, 30 minutes in and I'm pissed off because of host advantage/killstreak nonsense/camping shenanigans (and the 10th prestige message)

Seriously, look at the leaderboards on 360 (not that they are a measure of skill by any means obviously) at the very top, people ADVERTISE 10 prestige hack accounts. Seriously? This is supposed to be the game release of 2009...and it's totally fucked.

I think the only reason people play it now is they are brainwashed.

There is no real teamwork at all anyway...all that people play for is their K/D...and it's fucking stupid.


Goodbye MW2, HELLO BATTLEFIELD!! (They were smart enough to run a Beta, AND a demo)







.....rant over


----------



## ZeroSignal

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Disappointing, considering the potential this game had.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Played this today... and enjoyed it! Hurray for enjoying it.


----------



## TruthDose

Scar Symmetry said:


> Played this today... and enjoyed it! Hurray for enjoying it.



same here!

gt?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I've been playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and the overall levelling/gameplay is preferable to MW2 except you cant configure the controls the way you'd have them in MW2 so R3 is zoom in which is fucking annoying. You basically have the perks of MW2 multiplayer weapons/equipment interchangement in story mode. You also level up and unlock at least 40 different kinds of camo patterns for your armour/clothing. You can apply/remove your silencer whenever and you can choose between single shots and full auto on SMGs and AR's. Some even have burst fire.

Also, you can attatch a reflex scope (fibre optics), A.C.O.G and a 6k hunting scope on Small machine guns, Light Machine guns, Assault rifles and of course, Sniper Rifles where you have the choice between 6k, 12k and the best of both worlds (6k>12k). I don't think you can put scopes on shotguns but I could be wrong, they might have changed it in a patch up/update though.

I reccommend it to anyone who is fed up with the let-downs of MW2.

Very awesome game and I think MW2 is still great but camping is my main issue, and spawn kills.

Having said all of this, I played RSV2 online and the spawning system is fucked up on _so_ many levels.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Update -
> 
> We've updated the PS3 & Xbox 360 version of Modern Warfare 2, including the following fixes:
> 
> - Care Package, Emergency Airdrop, and Sentry Gun marker grenades sprint speed normalized.
> - Fix for "infinite care package" exploit.
> - Sentry Guns: Improved placement detection, preventing cases of Sentry Guns inside geometry.
> - Model 1887: Bling using Akimbo and FMJ combination now has same range and damage as non-Bling Model 1887s.
> - Fixes to prevent various XP hacks (including the prevention of negative XP)
> 
> Note to PS3 Player: The PS3 still needs to receive one additional fix, regarding the infinite care package exploit - not included in this patch - which will come in the near future.
> 
> 
> I see they've nuked the 1887's now. Time to ditch them and SPAS 12 it up.




Well it sounds like they have finally fixed a lot of stuff that was wrong with the game, so that's a plus!  On the negative side, there are too many good FPS games incoming relatively soon (AvP and BF: BC2 mainly) that will be taking most of my COD time away.


----------



## philkilla

Look at this..



This is recent too


----------



## Mindcrime1204

philkilla said:


> Look at this..
> 
> 
> 
> This is recent too





I play this game pretty much every single day and am yet to see ANY hackers at all on 360. The worst Ive seen is some stupid font color name change BS. Other than that, no probs here 

I dont concider the glitchers hackers. 

Now PC... thats another story, my friend plays in on PC and he says the game is riddled with hackers.

It's still very much enjoyable to me, so I'll go ahead and keep playing


----------



## MrMcSick

HMMM, i saw an ac130 that had ripid fire, a dude who threw a throwing knife and then had his hands empty but still shot bullets, a dude who had rapid 3 shot burst's from an rpg without reloading and a dude who got a whole freaking clip shot into himn and he didn't die. Notice how the top players where like 32 and 0. No fn deaths on that board, come on. That is sooooooooooooooooo gaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## GazPots

You know what needs to fuck off?


Getting constantly fired into a fucking losing match everytime i join a search and destroy game. I'm sick and tired of getting fucking matched with a bunch of chumps getting owned 3-0 with 1 guy left when I join.


You know whats ever worse? That counts as a loss even if you join when the game ends at 4-0 (or insert number of rounds your bunch of tool teammates actually can win if any) and DON'T EVEN RESPAWN. How the utter fuck can that count as a loss? 

You've not even fucking appeared, nevermind fired a fucking bullet.

Next up is the intervention and umpire squad. Just go away. I'm sick of A) getting umpired from another city with iron sights (why does this gun have such ridiculous range?) 

and B) watching as idiotic team mates feel an intervention is a decent close combat weapon. Then you facepalm heartily as they get fucking knifed from missing a target right in front of them as they widly quickscope the ground infront of them. Oh and you lose the round as this camping asshat is the last guy alive. Oh and another thing. Do they realise the intervention/barrett rifles are almost as big as their character model? It's not real stealthy to be sitting in a corner with a 5 foot rifles sticking out like a fucking neon sign saying "hey assholes, i'm camping in this corner but hopefully you won't notice the giant fuck off rifle poking round the corner".



Also annoying me greatly are riot shield boosters. I just wildly fire my gun right beside them so everyone knows where to look. Or sometimes i just jump in the middle of them and laugh heartily as the other guy dies from ricochet rules. It pisses them off greatly and this i like very much.



Once again this game conjours up bullshit as easily as a certain farmyard animal in a field with diarrhea.


----------



## vampiregenocide

philkilla said:


> Yah, and everytime I play I get messages from people wanting to know if I want to join a room to 10th prestige hack (which people are doing)
> 
> This game is so close to going in the fucking garbage it's not even funny anymore. I gave it a few days off, then I played tonight.
> 
> Sure enough, 30 minutes in and I'm pissed off because of host advantage/killstreak nonsense/camping shenanigans (and the 10th prestige message)
> 
> Seriously, look at the leaderboards on 360 (not that they are a measure of skill by any means obviously) at the very top, people ADVERTISE 10 prestige hack accounts. Seriously? This is supposed to be the game release of 2009...and it's totally fucked.
> 
> I think the only reason people play it now is they are brainwashed.
> 
> There is no real teamwork at all anyway...all that people play for is their K/D...and it's fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> Goodbye MW2, HELLO BATTLEFIELD!! (They were smart enough to run a Beta, AND a demo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....rant over




I still like this game  Sure its a bit more unbalanced than the first, and has a lot of annoying areas, but I still enjoy it. I don't do too bad at it so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## HighGain510

philkilla said:


> Look at this..
> 
> 
> 
> This is recent too




Hmmm I spoke too soon...  Is this for PC? I have yet to see hackers doing that on 360... seen laggers and when the exploits for extra speed with care package + knifing and unlimited care packages etc. but not the machine gun AC-130 cannon!  Lame.


----------



## GTR0B




----------



## HighGain510

ESPlayer said:


>



 Most epic (and accurate, eh?) flowchart EVAR.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's accurate to a T


----------



## philkilla

This is the 2nd best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## GTR0B

philkilla said:


> This is the 2nd best thing I've seen all day.



Make it the first.

Please?




In all honesty I don't see myself ever taking that game seriously again. I don't want to say I'm never going to play it again, because I might but that might need a bit more will-power than I'm prepared to give.

So much bullshit, So little time.


----------



## philkilla

I forgot what the 1st was so it is the new first...therefore it is awesome.


EDIT: I'm sure I'll play it again. Hell, I thought about it today...than I quickly remembered all of the frustrations that are involved with it. Honestly, when I break down the motivations to play that game...there is only K/D, Killstreaks, or throwing knife kills. That really is it.


----------



## maliciousteve

2 things that are pissing me off 

1. team deathmatches, no one seems to stop and think about what they're doing. They run off all in the same direction and within a second they're getting killed and then keep on going back and not thinking about what other people are doing. No team work what so ever, I was getting shot at and another of my team mates was standing next me, he then fucks off and runs across the map. Well done idiot.

2. Host migration, this happens near enough every fucking game I get into. I was getting high kills and low deaths in one game which got wiped because some one threw a hissy fit and turned his console off. Arsehole!

one more thing, why is it I die when I stab some one? but the other guy just runs off and comes up that he killed me? This is happening more and more


----------



## philkilla

I contacted Robert Bowling (Infinity Wards community rep.) about the status of the game through twitter (that's right...I joined twitter just to talk to this guy) and he hasn't replied yet.

I'll stay updated.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I hate care packages. That is all.


----------



## GazPots

The amount of hassle i get when i fucking throw one is ridiculous.


If i don't get fucking shot right away by the enemy i get teamkilled or the fucking thing homes in on my face and crushes me to death after rolling along the ground like a fucking Critter.


Although i did happen to be sitting in the bushes on estate when some idiot emergency airdroped right in front of me. Cue some mad rush of enemies right into my sniper bullets.


----------



## ryzorzen

team dm stinks period, unless your gaming with pals! hardcore hq is really fun


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

infinite care packages on PS3 is gone


----------



## GazPots

Just finished an epic 23 wins in a row of Hardcore Team Deathmatch. At least one person on our team of friends was constantly raping every game. Including a lovely 30 kills on wasteland in under 2 minutes with only 1 death. 

I managed to get 38 kills for 2 with pred/harrier/pavelow on afgan. First run of killsteaks raped and i got shot so upon respawn i got another easy 5 kills and off it went again. Pave low harrier one after the other is a good combo for decimation. Cue the enemy team calling me a "scottish cunt" just for their poor judment in not using cold bloodied. I just quoted arnie and said "Well, that hit the spot" and left laughing.


Absolutle carnage of the epic variety.


Also finding the FAL coupled with a silencer and either an ACOG or Thermal sight is able to outsnipe the snipers. The thermal is actually very good with the FAL if you are sick of the normal snipers taking too long between shots.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Is it me or is bullet register monstrously bad of late? I've shot people straight on almost a whole clip, and it only seems to register a few shots.


----------



## orb451

vampiregenocide said:


> Is it me or is bullet register monstrously bad of late? I've shot people straight on almost a whole clip, and it only seems to register a few shots.




No man it's not just you. I've been taking nice long breaks between playing (2-5 days or more) and everytime I'm on, including tonight, it's the same shit. Dump a clip into someone and sometimes they drop, sometimes they don't.

This game is an epic cluster fuck of Elizabethan proportions. At least on the 360 it is, maybe other consoles/platforms are better.


----------



## Chickenhawk

The problem with the 360 version is jTag. Look it up if you're not familiar.

A lot of these 'glitches' have been patched, but people are connecting their xboxs to their computers (jtag) and finding the miniscule exploits within the coding. When they do that, and someone plays against then, it infects everybodies game, which re-spreads a new glitch. 

MW2 is ruined. Infinity Ward fucked the pootch when they didn't release a beta, and let people do this crap in the beginning. They COULD HAVE fixed the exploits before the disk was pressed, but now its too late. This is going to be a couple years of patches, someone to hack the code and spread another glitch, another patch, another exploit / glitch, another patch, etc. 

Onward to B:BC2.


----------



## HighGain510

Yep, I gave up on MW2 a few weeks ago.  I'm going to grab Bad Company 2 for PC when it comes out... loved the first one on 360 and now that the hardware on my desktop is superior to what I have going in the 360 I'm going to REALLY enjoy BC2... hopefully it doesn't turn out to be as hacked up as MW2.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

technology is getting better and people are getting smarter.

i think people could hack just about whatever they want, especially if its on PC.

You all seen those floating elevators? You can run outside the map and find invisibility spots. i think its how some of those fags get those 55-2 k/d's on some maps.

My cousin who plays all the time says he saw some guy hiding in the fenced area by C in Karachi (if you play domination), he was on teh other side of the fence and he could shoot out and you couldnt shoot in. you couldnt even kill him with a grenade, rpg, or AC130

I'm yet to see a single person do ANY of this shit and I've been online since day 1. (i dont concider the glitches hacks)


----------



## Cyntex

Me playing Domination a few months ago, recorded it with a normal cam, so the quality is'nt that great:


----------



## MrMcSick

Cyntex, What band is that?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Red Chord.


----------



## Cyntex

^ idd, Embaressment Legacy by The Red CHord, it's on their latest record. yt switched the tracks lol.


----------



## ZeroSignal

Some day I will write a treatise on how retarded the Russians look in MW2 and how much better and realistic they were in CoD4. Instead of those bloody clown suits they wear in MW2. Every time I see them and half the (beyond) Future Weapons shite they tacked on I just want to *headdesk*. 

I swear, the amount of thought that went into the general character design and realism just went totally down the tubes in MW2.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's accurate to a T



This MUST just be for Xbox... My brother got our connection to run smoother today and I was domination with the Intervention...I got like 4 one shot kills in 8 seconds


----------



## philkilla

infinitycomplex said:


> The problem with the 360 version is jTag. Look it up if you're not familiar.
> 
> A lot of these 'glitches' have been patched, but people are connecting their xboxs to their computers (jtag) and finding the miniscule exploits within the coding. When they do that, and someone plays against then, it infects everybodies game, which re-spreads a new glitch.
> 
> MW2 is ruined. Infinity Ward fucked the pootch when they didn't release a beta, and let people do this crap in the beginning. They COULD HAVE fixed the exploits before the disk was pressed, but now its too late. This is going to be a couple years of patches, someone to hack the code and spread another glitch, another patch, another exploit / glitch, another patch, etc.
> 
> Onward to B:BC2.



+10000000000


----------



## Chickenhawk

Cyntex - That other team was fucking GARBAGE!

just sayin'


----------



## Cyntex

Haha, well, I am not that great myself, (and not much of a team player in this video) so that should tell you something about the opponents, n00bs! hehe j/k. 

Anyways the m41a rules imo, it doesnt do that much damage but it has little recoil , Bling Pro, FMJ & RDS ftw (Y)


----------



## darbdavys

it's m4a1  my fav is UMP45 (silenced) or ACR (Heartbeat sensor).


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Bioshock 2 multiplayer has been a welcome change to MW2.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Me and my brother call heartbeat sensors on here 'training bras'


----------



## TheClownPrince

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Me and my brother call heartbeat sensors on here 'training bras'



haha, there's alot of people wearing training bra's on this game isn't there. What do you guys call the noob tube and other such cheap shit then ?...


----------



## maliciousteve

Been doing better recently and just got to level 58. Favorite weapons?

M16A4 with Grenade Launcher and the Spas-12 with the Grip. Primary for long distance shots and the shotgun for when I'm running close to the other team, awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nothing wrong with heartbeat sensors, especially on headquarters.


----------



## GazPots

Just to prove how ridiculous the Ump45 is compared to every other gun i decided to deck one out with a silencer and a Thermal sight and try it out as a sniper. Well i managed to completly wipe the floor with every assault and sniper player in the first 3 games.


First game i had i scored 18-0.

Second game 17-3 (pesky team respawning on me and getting airstriked.)

Third game 18-2.

Basic stealth tactics, nothing special. Make sure the way's clear back and front and move along. Check the usual camp spots.

And we're talking huge snipes and a lot of 1 shot kills with a silencer. Now granted i was playing hardcore but the gun is still ridiculous. Couple it with steady aim and i didn't find it hard to pop a few ghille suits in the head. Sure the recoil is fucking ridiculous but why bother with recoil when you can one shot kill from ultimate long range? The guys already on the floor dead by the time you give a shit about recoiling into the sky.


They need to cut back this guns power. Pronto.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I got a headshot with an M16 with holographic sight on trainwreck from the whole way across the map. 

I was near the power station, he was on the other side of the map near that little house, he was running across the road. I followed him in my optics and just pulled the trigger and heard that wonderful metallic 'Ping!'.


----------



## liamliam666

This Is Soooooooo Awesome






"HEAD SHOT BIATCH...YOU JUST GOT OWNED"


----------



## Cyntex

Just started playing again this weekend due some colleague's arranging some matches. Seems like Infinity Ward finally patced up all those cheats/hacks whatever . Well as far as the PS3 goed anyways. Now I can enjoy bashing guys with the riot shield again , really a great perk for domination in maps with lots of hallways.


----------



## MrMcSick

Hahaha there's acouple funny parts in those vids.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

First Map DLC coming March 30th. 

Better be fucking good.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> First Map DLC coming March 30th.
> 
> Better be fucking good.




Didn't you hear? New maps will be:

Crash
Vacant
Wet Work


----------



## Scar Symmetry

That's just a rumour at the moment dude.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> That's just a rumour at the moment dude.



Actually I was joking. I haven't even looked to see what they're releasing... but I wouldn't put it past them to just regurgitate old maps yet again. Wouldn't be the first time. IW = suckfest


----------



## Scar Symmetry

They must be releasing new maps, otherwise people will just move on to BF:BC2.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I did see a video where someone hacked the content on the MW2 disk, and revealed a least one of them to be an old one, Crash I remember. Could be fake, but it looked quite legit. A lot of on disk content has been revealed including an extra gametype called global thermonuclear war were teams complete to capture a nuke at the centre of the level, and whoever does wins. That one is legit so who knows.


----------



## orb451

vampiregenocide said:


> I did see a video where someone hacked the content on the MW2 disk, and revealed a least one of them to be an old one, Crash I remember. Could be fake, but it looked quite legit. A lot of on disk content has been revealed including an extra gametype called global thermonuclear war were teams complete to capture a nuke at the centre of the level, and whoever does wins. That one is legit so who knows.



Like I said, I wouldn't be surprised at all if one or more of the new maps in the DLC turn out to be rehashes from COD4. IW seem like a bunch of arrogant, lazy fucks. Activision fired 2 of the IW head developers too... though I don't know the reasons. Hopefully it's because they sucked so much ass.


----------



## vampiregenocide

orb451 said:


> Like I said, I wouldn't be surprised at all if one or more of the new maps in the DLC turn out to be rehashes from COD4. IW seem like a bunch of arrogant, lazy fucks. Activision fired 2 of the IW head developers too... though I don't know the reasons. Hopefully it's because they sucked so much ass.



I wouldn't mind if they were old maps. I really miss downpour and bloc. I just don't want another generic Arabic map.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

My theory is that Activision are money grabbing bastards and want an MW3 in the same vein. Infinity Ward have been quoted as saying they wanted to take the series in a very different direction, and to be honest I don't know where they could take it from here on without changing it drastically.

I think Activision are probably the 'baddies'. As the publisher, they are the guys in suits sat around a table. Infinity Ward are the guys working their asses off whilst trying to retain some artistic integrity.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> My theory is that Activision are money grabbing bastards and want an MW3 in the same vein. Infinity Ward have been quoted as saying they wanted to take the series in a very different direction, and to be honest I don't know where they could take it from here on without changing it drastically.
> 
> I think Activision are probably the 'baddies'. As the publisher, they are the guys in suits sat around a table. Infinity Ward are the guys working their asses off whilst trying to retain some artistic integrity.



I see what you're saying but I don't have much sympathy for IW at this point. If they were blinded by their OWN greed in signing with and/or allowing Activision to buy them out, take them over, or control them, then fuck them for releasing an incomplete and buggy game too early and with too many defects. And fuck them for not being Johnny On The Spot with fixes. And fuck them if they think I'm going to pay money to download 3 shitty maps, 1 of which will probably be just another rehash of COD4 maps.

At this point, if I want to play the old maps like Vamp mentions, downpour, etc, then I'll just go back to COD4 outright. That's the saddes thing of all to me, IW didn't have to do SHIT with this game. All they had to do was release COD4 over again with 13 new maps. They could have left the weapons alone, they could have left the animation/characters alone and most of all they could have left the perks alone.

But they didn't, they fucked things up mightily.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

They probably had a lot of pressure from Activision/everyone else in the world to overcook it though.

I agree they fucked it up, but I wouldn't assume that it was entirely up to them.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> They probably had a lot of pressure from Activision/everyone else in the world to overcook it though.
> 
> I agree they fucked it up, but I wouldn't assume that it was entirely up to them.



Well I'm sure there's some clever saying about getting in bed with the Devil or signing the book of red. I think that's what they did and thus I hope they rot... If you're an *artist* and you let dollar signs cloud your art, how you do it, when you do it, why you do it, then in my mind you cease to be an artist and become just another employee. A cog in the machine. That's what they've become and the *art* that we enjoy suffers greatly because of it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I think you're being a _little_ harsh, but I get the sentiment behind your posts


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think you're being a _little_ harsh, but I get the sentiment behind your posts




Me? Harsh? You're FUCKING KIDDING ME RIGHT!!!! I'm so fucking laid back and fucking mellow I'd probably pass out right now if I weren't typing this sanguine melancholy motherfucking post!!!!!!

Seriously though, I think I get what you're saying too...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Are people seeing a shit load of killstreaks in games? Like more than possible? I was in several matches with constant chopper gunners, harrier strikes and pave lows. And their kills didn't seem to stack up.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

It's fags boosting.

Boosting for those who dont know is when you have 2 friends on opposite teams killing eachother an assload of times in a row by leaving their tactical insertions in the same place. You can eye out boosters by seeing their k/d ratio at the end, itll be something like 38/2, while the opposite team will have a guy who did 1/30 or so.

It's most likely a boost match when the winning team gets defeated by a nuke barely half way through the match.

I realize SOME people are just PROS and are naturally that good, but some of those boosting kids are so fuckin' obvious...


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mindcrime1204 said:


> It's fags boosting.
> 
> Boosting for those who dont know is when you have 2 friends on opposite teams killing eachother an assload of times in a row by leaving their tactical insertions in the same place. You can eye out boosters by seeing their k/d ratio at the end, itll be something like 38/2, while the opposite team will have a guy who did 1/30 or so.
> 
> It's most likely a boost match when the winning team gets defeated by a nuke barely half way through the match.
> 
> I realize SOME people are just PROS and are naturally that good, but some of those boosting kids are so fuckin' obvious...


 
I thought that, but the k/d of everyone seemed pretty average.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

People actually host lobbys dedicated to boosting, so you could essentially get sucked into a lobby w/ people boosting to see who gets the nuke first


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> Are people seeing a shit load of killstreaks in games? Like more than possible? I was in several matches with constant chopper gunners, harrier strikes and pave lows. And their kills didn't seem to stack up.



If someone has chopper gunner on Rust, you're fucked. Seriously. Totally fucked. It WON'T EVER BE FUCKING FUN DOING THAT 

Try it or some shit


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's official: the single player campaign on BF:BC2 kicks the shit out of MW2


----------



## maliciousteve

hooray! 25 kills, 2 assists and 1 death. The best I've done yet. It's pathetic compared to some of your scores but still


----------



## Mindcrime1204

^^^
thats about on par with my best streak yet which was 23-0 

best game match ive had was maybe 35-5


----------



## vampiregenocide

Just got a frag triple kill and stole someones AC130 which is always fun.


----------



## maliciousteve

I got my first message from a little kid calling me a pussy for camping (only for about 10 seconds mind)  I don't think it would of been a problem if he didn't lose, gutted


----------



## Scar Symmetry

orb451 said:


> Didn't you hear? New maps will be:
> 
> Crash
> Vacant
> Wet Work




Not far off:



> The "Stimulus Package" set to release will include five multiplayer maps: "Bailout," a multi-level apartment complex; "Storm," an open industrial park littered with heavy machinery; "Salvage," a snowy junkyard fortified by stacked debris and crushed cars. Two fan-favorites from Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare return, including "Crash," a war-torn urban environment; and "Overgrown," which features a massive dry creek bed.


----------



## meisterjager

Massive dry creek bed? Am I remembering Overgrown wrong?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Maybe they got it mixed up with Creek? 

To be fair Overgrown is based on either side of a dried up river.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I was hoping for Bloc, but bailout sounds good.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Bailout basically sounds the same as Bloc anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bailout basically sounds the same as Bloc anyway.


 
Yeah thats what I'm hoping.


----------



## philkilla

$15 for DLC.

Activision and IW can suck my balls and ass at the same time, this load of shit waste of a disc burn session is going back to Gamestop. I don't care if I only get 1 dollar back.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

philkilla said:


> $15 for DLC.
> 
> Activision and IW can suck my balls and ass at the same time, this load of shit waste of a disc burn session is going back to Gamestop. I don't care if I only get 1 dollar back.





Lucky for me my brother will probably hoon that DLC with his credit card.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

> The "Stimulus Package" set to release will include five multiplayer maps: "Bailout," a multi-level apartment complex; "Storm," an open industrial park littered with heavy machinery; "Salvage," a snowy junkyard fortified by stacked debris and crushed cars. Two fan-favorites from Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare return, including "Crash," a war-torn urban environment; and "Overgrown," which features a massive dry creek bed.



Fuck yeah, I love those two maps.'

Hint: Learn how to fire an M203 over the map to to respawn point  It's hilarious.


----------



## Prydogga

If the glitches from CoD4 are still on Crash and Ovdergrown I will be very happy, I love sitting on the roof of the small building close to grandma's house and sniping, I will definately get this DLC!


----------



## philkilla

I took my copy of modern crapfest to gamestop for a trade.

"I want to trade this garbage in for GoW 3" said I. They both smiled and agreed...


----------



## ittoa666

Call of duty 4 was legendary. MW2 was rehashed trash made to make money. That game was one of the biggest dissapointments of my life. 

The lag was the biggest issue. i have never played a laggier game, and this is coming from someone that played the first Bad Company for a good year. Dont get me started on perks either. Stopping power? Commando? Lightweight? Since when did they think I wanted to play a game where everyone runs around like superman?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

philkilla said:


> I took my copy of modern crapfest to gamestop for a trade.
> 
> "I want to trade this garbage in for GoW 3" said I. They both smiled and agreed...


 
Why wouldnt they, youre basically out half of what you paid for it, and theyre gonna make money off reselling it lol


----------



## philkilla

Smiled and agreed that the game is garbage. I doubt they make commission checks from a traded game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm holding out on bashing this game any further until I play the DLC.


----------



## AySay

Those maps sound kinda ok but IMO rehashing cod4 maps is uberfail. It basicallly accepting they did better with the first one...

Also anyone notice how sub base is the worst thought out map in the game? I mean 1/2 of the map is basically never used. NOBODY goes to the other side of it. I mean i just use that whole area for care packages...


----------



## synrgy

$15??

That's where I draw the line. Suck my balls, IW.


----------



## orb451

synrgy said:


> $15??
> 
> That's where I draw the line. Suck my balls, IW.



Exactly. If they wanted to show some good faith to the community that they have bent over and sodomized with a chainsaw they could have released the COD4 portion of the DLC map pack for free. Gratis. Then they could charge the $15 or whatever they want for 3-4 NEW maps. 

IW can eat the peanuts out of my shit as far as I'm concerned. They're not getting one red cent more from me at this point.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I got to admit, that is a bit for a few maps. Thats what you'd pay for an expanison pack. They better be fucking good.

I'd like them to release more challenges, camos and gametypes too. That'd be more worth it.


----------



## Prydogga

I still love the gameplay of MW2, again, people seem to have settled and I haven't seen any outrages glitches for a while, but FUCKING HELL HOW HARD IS IT TO FUCKING MAKE A 'LOCAL ONLY' SEARCH OPTION!? That's where IW loses it for me, along with removal of party chat, it's a fucking 1 hour job, would save mtself, and thousands of other angry Aussies/New Zealanders very happy. Fuck off with 2 second lag...

/Epic rant.


----------



## -mouse-

i have good days and bad days with MW2... I don't see the point in prestiging, so I've gone back and started using all the weapons I didn't before, like the Vector and whatnot...


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> i have good days and bad days with MW2... I don't see the point in prestiging, so I've gone back and started using all the weapons I didn't before, like the Vector and whatnot...


 
Did you prestige once? I did and I wouldn't do it again, but having that extra class and more challenges etc gave me something else to do and made it better.


----------



## -mouse-

nah I haven't prestiged once.


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> nah I haven't prestiged once.


 
Its worth it once, the extra class makes things much easier. I was very against it but I bit the bullet and glad I did.


----------



## -mouse-

oh I didn't know it gave you a whole 'nother class

do they add a class after each prestige or is it just the one?


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> oh I didn't know it gave you a whole 'nother class
> 
> do they add a class after each prestige or is it just the one?


 
Its every second prestige, so its like :

1st prestige - class, titles + challenges
2nd prestige - titles + challenges
3rd prestige - class, titles + challenges

and so on


----------



## -mouse-

oh. so i guess it DOES give you something, just nothing as stupid as a golden deagle...


----------



## vampiregenocide

-mouse- said:


> oh. so i guess it DOES give you something, just nothing as stupid as a golden deagle...


 
I think they've taken the golden guns of this game, which sucks. I've not seen anyone with them anyway.


Just had two great games, went 29 - 2 with two chopper gunners (got my streaks not packages), and then 29 - 4.  Need new maps though!


----------



## -mouse-

yeah seriously

i'd love like, a castle or something like they have in counter strike xD but there would be WAY too much sniping


----------



## CrushingAnvil

-mouse- said:


> oh. so i guess it DOES give you something, just nothing as stupid as a golden deagle...



Hey, If I had it my way I'd have the gold guns back.

on James Bond, you can just buy the gold guns with credits you earn from kills. 

I'm really looking forward to COD7. They should SO put the M40A3 back in that game. If they used the same engine as MW I wouldn't complain one bit.

I wonder what the attachments will be? Optical sights weren't around back in '69. 

COD8 should be like...80's cold war/special ops/missioning to NOT just places like Afghanistan/Russia kind of deal.

Agreed?


----------



## vampiregenocide

CrushingAnvil said:


> Hey, If I had it my way I'd have the gold guns back.
> 
> on James Bond, you can just buy the gold guns with credits you earn from kills.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to COD7. They should SO put the M40A3 back in that game. If they used the same engine as MW I wouldn't complain one bit.
> 
> I wonder what the attachments will be? Optical sights weren't around back in '69.
> 
> COD8 should be like...80's cold war/special ops/missioning to NOT just places like Afghanistan/Russia kind of deal.
> 
> Agreed?


 
That would be cool. I am sick of shooting middle eastern people.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Anyone else getting this super speed glitch? Its fucking annoying.


----------



## philkilla

A re-occurring glitch in MW2? Who woulda thought....

time to hassle Robert Bowling again via twitter


----------



## MrMcSick

I busted out World at war today. Wow that game is soooo unbalanced. Can't believe you can seriously run around with a bolt action rifle with no scope on it and expect to do anything against the hordes of sub machine gunners. I wish they had dedicated rooms like they do for the computer where it would be people with just sniper rifles instead of mp40's eveywhere. Still sooo much fun to play nazi zombies though!


----------



## vampiregenocide

philkilla said:


> A re-occurring glitch in MW2? Who woulda thought....
> 
> time to hassle Robert Bowling again via twitter


 
Just happened out of the blue, its annoying. 



MrMcSick said:


> I busted out World at war today. Wow that game is soooo unbalanced. Can't believe you can seriously run around with a bolt action rifle with no scope on it and expect to do anything against the hordes of sub machine gunners. I wish they had dedicated rooms like they do for the computer where it would be people with just sniper rifles instead of mp40's eveywhere. Still sooo much fun to play nazi zombies though!


 
I do fine with the gewehr


----------



## vampiregenocide

Screw the commando perk, makes people fucking super saiyains with knives.


----------



## Cyntex

On what sensitivity do you guys play, yesterday it changed it from 4 to 6, and after some getting used to it, I started racking up a lot more kills. I tried the max 10 (insane) but that 's just uh insane, esp if you try to snipe. 6 is allright though, Fast enough for smg and assault rifles and even shotguns but not to fast for aog scoped guns or sniper rifles.


----------



## MrMcSick

vampiregenocide said:


> I do fine with the gewehr


 
I do ok with it too but I was mainly talking about not sniping but regular playing with a springfield/mosin/kar98/can't think of the jap bolt action.


----------



## vampiregenocide

New videos of the new maps :











All looking good!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Can't see the videos.

"This is a private video. If you have been sent this video, please make sure you accept the sender's friend request."


----------



## GazPots

Epic Fail.


----------



## Charles

Just wanted to say, does anyone else want to puke everywhere after playing ten or fifteen minutes of a first person shooter? It's not because of the quality of the game or the gore content, but there's something about the way the camera swings that makes me want to hurl.


----------



## Prydogga

Can't say that I do.


----------



## vampiregenocide

God dammit I can see them.


----------



## meisterjager

^ u r speshal. I wanna see them!

ha, what's with the 'daves ego' tag?!


----------



## vampiregenocide

meisterjager said:


> ^ u r speshal. I wanna see them!
> 
> ha, what's with the 'daves ego' tag?!


 
I am, aren't I?


And ha ha no idea  Thats been there a while.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I now have fall camo for both the Scar and 50 Cal. On my way to getting it for the ACR.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

vampiregenocide said:


> I now have fall camo for both the Scar and 50 Cal. On my way to getting it for the ACR.



I have fall camo on the M82 also, and Red Tiger camo on the Intervention...and blue tiger on the M21  woot. High fives all around!


----------



## Cyntex

Nice, just started taking on sniping, using the barret and the sas in this mini-montage:


----------



## Scar Symmetry

meisterjager said:


> ^ u r speshal. I wanna see them!
> 
> ha, what's with the 'daves ego' tag?!



I think that was to do with when I posted my more-than-adequate K/D ratio which was at some point 1.57


----------



## ittoa666

I really fail to see why this game is so huge. After playing it for 4 monthes and then some, I was sick of the recurring headaches and traded it in. Such a pain.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It's huge because of kids.


----------



## MikeH

I just realized I play this game way too much. Whilst watching The Last House on the Left, one of the bad guys was hiding upstairs. My first reaction was "What the fuck are you doing?! Throw a stun grenade!". 

And another reason I do, I've been using the AUG HBAR for 3 days only and already have every single attachment unlocked, and am working on blue tiger camo. Maybe I should slow down.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ibz_rg said:


> I just realized I play this game way too much. Whilst watching The Last House on the Left, one of the bad guys was hiding upstairs. My first reaction was "What the fuck are you doing?! Throw a stun grenade!".
> 
> And another reason I do, I've been using the AUG HBAR for 3 days only and already have every single attachment unlocked, and am working on blue tiger camo. Maybe I should slow down.



Haha, I do that too. Sometimes I stab my sister in the throat with a tactical knife when she beats me to the dinner que...


----------



## maliciousteve

I've stopped playing it for about a week now. Got too fed up with the same crap over and over again.

I'll pick it up again down the line when all the hype and shit calms down.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ibz_rg said:


> I just realized I play this game way too much. Whilst watching The Last House on the Left, one of the bad guys was hiding upstairs. My first reaction was "What the fuck are you doing?! Throw a stun grenade!".
> 
> And another reason I do, I've been using the AUG HBAR for 3 days only and already have every single attachment unlocked, and am working on blue tiger camo. Maybe I should slow down.


 




maliciousteve said:


> I've stopped playing it for about a week now. Got too fed up with the same crap over and over again.
> 
> I'll pick it up again down the line when all the hype and shit calms down.


 
New maps out tomorrow dude, give it another go then?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'm back playing 4 again!

Having said that I will be downloading and playing the new maps tomorrow.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm back playing 4 again!
> 
> Having said that I will be downloading and playing the new maps tomorrow.


 
I hope we can have a couple games together, like teh good old days.


----------



## Prydogga

waaah, Just when I got back into MW2 my damn Xbox decided to try masturbation, and of course it failed, so now I have to sendd it away, and wait for them to either fix it or replace it.


----------



## MikeH

"Yeah, we're infinity ward. We're gonna offer this sweet new map pack that's completely optional for 1200 Microsoft points, but if you don't buy it, you can't play the damn game."

Now my Xbox signs me out of Live every time I go to play MW2 and says I need to download an update, but can't download the update because I'm not connected to Live.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Ibz_rg said:


> "Yeah, we're infinity ward. We're gonna offer this sweet new map pack that's completely optional for 1200 Microsoft points, but if you don't buy it, you can't play the damn game."
> 
> Now my Xbox signs me out of Live every time I go to play MW2 and says I need to download an update, but can't download the update because I'm not connected to Live.


 
I bought the maps and I'm having the same problem. Anyone know how to fix this? It says I need an update but then can't download it.


----------



## maliciousteve

Infinity Ward fuck up again? say it aint so


----------



## vampiregenocide

maliciousteve said:


> Infinity Ward fuck up again? say it aint so


 
Should've expected this, Infinity Fail.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I just got it to work, try playing the game not signed in. When you get to the MW2 start screen and it asks you to sign in with a profile, choose yours and it will come up with the update prompt. Should download fine.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Aaaaaaaaand now its haing trouble joining me into games. No wonder they fired those two IW guys.


----------



## MikeH

Got it to download. But it keeps saying "Trouble with Xbox Live connection to server" or something to that effect every time I try to join a game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Got the new maps. Thoughts?

Disappointed that Overgrown and Crash are exactly the same. It feels weird running around them though, eerie almost, as they're exactly the same but not?

Storm is like a bigger version of Shipment.

Bailout is pretty good I thought, pretty cool.

Salvage is cool, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Meh

Storm is to damn big lol. I like bailout though very easy to sneak up on people.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> Disappointed that Overgrown and Crash are exactly the same. It feels weird running around them though, eerie almost, as they're exactly the same but not?


 
I'm glad they are, if it ain't broken, don't fix it. Both are good maps for a mix of sniping and more short range weapons. I think if they'd moved anything about it may have ruined it.

Bailout is awesome, a big old map. Salvage is kinda cool too, very claustrophobic. Yet to play storm.


----------



## MikeH

I believe I'm buying the package tonight. Also, my GT is xUHGx for those of you who want to play with me. 

But note that my little brothers play as well so if you get a 12 year old, it's not me.


----------



## GazPots

I wouldn't bother buying the map pack until they put them in individual game types. I tried for 8 games in a row just there to see what i'd get. 
Every single one of them was Hardcore Headquarters Pro. The least played gametype of hardcore and you get it every time. And that is still the exact same as last night after they managed to fix the broken xbox live. 


Epic fail Infinitydouche.


Honestly, i'd prefer my money back unless they are going to stick them in specific gamemodes.


----------



## GazPots

And with that i find out tomorrow they will integrate the maps to all modes with double XP for them. 



Self ownage.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

My bro downloaded the packs yesterday, and we were playing them with no problem at all. Maybe its just some of your locations 

And they have a mixed map stimulus only while they are waiting for more people to download the maps - then youll be able to filter game types

I dunno how you were getting stuck in hardcore? You can pick regular mode or hardcore mode for the new maps...


----------



## Mindcrime1204

GazPots said:


> And with that i find out tomorrow they will integrate the maps to all modes with double XP for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Self ownage.


 
FUCK YES, because my shit is DOMINATION


----------



## vampiregenocide

People on MW have the uncanny skill of thinking every gametype is team deathmatch. No, we capture the flag, no Rambo killing spree shit. Halo has a much better team dynamic, in this everyone only cares for their KD ratio, hence I play pretty much just TDM.


----------



## Meh

vampiregenocide said:


> People on MW have the uncanny skill of thinking every gametype is team deathmatch. No, we capture the flag, no Rambo killing spree shit. Halo has a much better team dynamic, in this everyone only cares for their KD ratio, hence I play pretty much just TDM.



Once Halo Reach comes out thats all I'm playing...Well that and the new Call of Duty from Treyarch


----------



## swayman

vampiregenocide said:


> People on MW have the uncanny skill of thinking every gametype is team deathmatch. No, we capture the flag, no Rambo killing spree shit. Halo has a much better team dynamic, in this everyone only cares for their KD ratio, hence I play pretty much just TDM.



Dude agreed.

The amount of Domination games I play, where people will RUN STRAIGHT PAST A FLAG to go continue trying to get a killstreak is amazing. Pisses me off to no end.


----------



## maliciousteve

I was playing sabotage today on Afghan. I noticed that more than half of the guys in the game were the other side of the map stabbing each other whilst me and one other guy tried to win the game by actually trying to defuse the bomb. What's the point.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Boosters should be banned outright, simple as that.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Theres so many boosters on there people dont even call it tactical insertion on the mic anymore, they call it booster stick


----------



## vampiregenocide

swayman said:


> Dude agreed.
> 
> The amount of Domination games I play, where people will RUN STRAIGHT PAST A FLAG to go continue trying to get a killstreak is amazing. Pisses me off to no end.


 
I've had people gra a flag and not bother taking it back, just continuing their kill streak, despite us being points down.


----------



## GazPots

Decided if i am going to play this i am going to play it with the AK-47 and that's it.

I play with some guys who just use it for a laugh all the time. Great fun. 


Also came back from a good few weeks of bad company to play and didnt lose a game all day. Even hit 25+ kills to 2 deaths in 3 games. Raped indeed


Ak-47 owns (unless you full auto it of course).


----------



## ryzorzen

yeah sabotage gets pretty dumb with boosting, hardcore hq seems pretty untainted


----------



## Mindcrime1204

GazPots said:


> Decided if i am going to play this i am going to play it with the AK-47 and that's it.
> 
> I play with some guys who just use it for a laugh all the time. Great fun.
> 
> 
> Also came back from a good few weeks of bad company to play and didnt lose a game all day. Even hit 25+ kills to 2 deaths in 3 games. Raped indeed
> 
> 
> Ak-47 owns (unless you full auto it of course).


 

Hell ya just have fun, it's a game after all... no use in crying your ass out over it!
I love killin the same guys over and over because they have no tactics and just want revenge no matter what, that has the be one of the more fun things to do on that game...

I kinda wonder if some of you would cry to your commander in a real war because some sniper (camper) keeps knockin people off


----------



## Cyntex

Just played some MW1 and got a nice long range kill with the M9


----------



## HamBungler

^ That's nothing compared to the REX kills my buddy gets from a 100m+ out in BC2. He is sickeningly good.


----------



## darbdavys

HamBungler said:


> ^ That's nothing compared to the REX kills my buddy gets from a 100m+ out in BC2. He is sickeningly good.


that's nice  but does he hit a moving target with REX from 100m?


----------



## HamBungler

Actually, yes XD There have been a couple people who have gotten pissed to the point of spamming him angry voice messages, its pretty hilarious. I think his highest Marskman bonus was a good bit over 500 points.

Oh, his GT is FUPALip, so if you see him you're in for a challenge


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Its pretty easy hitting things from far away in BF2 though imo, especially if you're using a handgun like the M911


----------



## Cyntex

ah, yeah, just started playing BC2 today, got some ez kills with the handgun.


----------



## MikeH

MW2 thread. Ahem.

Actually had a good day yesterday. Raised my kdr from a .56 to a .79. (little brothers who don't know what they're doing ) plus I went 20+/- kills to 9- kills on every match. It's nice having the M16 unlocked again.


----------



## sentagoda

my god, painkiller is fucking ruining this game for me


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l

AA12 is the way to be.


----------



## maliciousteve

Scar with FMJ and stopping power, makes the guys with akimbo shotguns really annoyed


----------



## CrushingAnvil

sentagoda said:


> my god, painkiller is fucking ruining this game for me



Pffft Painkiller is BS, it doesn't do ANYTHING. 10 seconds is not enough for it to actually help the player.


----------



## ittoa666

I like teh commando lightweight combo. 

Just thought I'd join the group real quick. Bad game is bad.


----------



## twiztedchild

maliciousteve said:


> Scar with FMJ and stopping power, makes the guys with akimbo shotguns really annoyed



 was my only gun I used the first run before I prestiged. now I'm trying other guns out think I like the Scar-h the best still though or the M16


----------



## Prydogga

Anyone noticed that all games are local now? I got my xbox back 2 weeks ago and haven't played a non-4 green bar with Aus host game yet.


----------



## twiztedchild

Prydogga said:


> Anyone noticed that all games are local now? I got my xbox back 2 weeks ago and haven't played a non-4 green bar with Aus host game yet.



what do you mean by that?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

twiztedchild said:


> what do you mean by that?



What didn't you understand about that sentence?


----------



## Prydogga

twiztedchild said:


> what do you mean by that?



Being stuck in Australia, where the internet is oh so shitty, and where the connection is always red/yellow with any other country in the world outside of NZ or Asia, green connection has always been a sight to behold, and MW2 used to search for games that has an Australian in it, so you'd have games with like 4 unlucky yellow connection suckers being raped by green americans, now, it seems it's been fixed. Yay IW!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Been raping today


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Scar Symmetry said:


> Been raping today



Same, kind of - I got an hilarious killstreak on Skidrow - the screen was red the whole time but I kept getting these miraculous kills with the ACR, M4A1 and the M1014. To give you an idea - I got flashed, killed one guy in the facehole with the M1014 and killed the guy behind him  - I WAS FUCKING FLASH BANGED!!!  It was somewhere below 19 kills since It didn't change my killstreak, but it felt like a shitload of kills 

PS. Skidrow is teh gr8est level evur.


----------



## Prydogga

CrushingAnvil said:


> PS. Skidrow is teh gr8est level evur.



I can't think of any other maps as good, I really should get the new map pack, as it has my two absolute favourite maps from COD4, which had the best maps as it is IMO, if only I could have Chinatown....


----------



## sentagoda

CrushingAnvil said:


> Pffft Painkiller is BS, it doesn't do ANYTHING. 10 seconds is not enough for it to actually help the player.



Not true. At least not in HQ or Domination. If you are dominating they spawn next to you and you shot 19 shots in them and they shot once and kill me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Anyone tried to beat Contingency on Veteran?

Fuck dude it's hard.

I tried it for an hour and couldn't do it so I gave up, I'll try again tomorrow.

Absolutely zero checkpoints for ages in the hardest bit, and once you've got to the objective you've STILL got to try not to die so you can finally reach a checkpoint.

Infinity Ward should've put a checkpoint at the Submarine, not putting one there was a dick move IMO.


----------



## twiztedchild

Prydogga said:


> Being stuck in Australia, where the internet is oh so shitty, and where the connection is always red/yellow with any other country in the world outside of NZ or Asia, green connection has always been a sight to behold, and MW2 used to search for games that has an Australian in it, so you'd have games with like 4 unlucky yellow connection suckers being raped by green americans, now, it seems it's been fixed. Yay IW!


I see, that sucks  at least they seemed to fix it though



Scar Symmetry said:


> Anyone tried to beat Contingency on Veteran?
> 
> Fuck dude it's hard.
> 
> I tried it for an hour and couldn't do it so I gave up, I'll try again tomorrow.
> 
> Absolutely zero checkpoints for ages in the hardest bit, and once you've got to the objective you've STILL got to try not to die so you can finally reach a checkpoint.
> 
> Infinity Ward should've put a checkpoint at the Submarine, not putting one there was a dick move IMO.



 I have, I didnt have internet for like a month lol so I played through on it on Veteran and Beat it. shockingly It wasnt as hard as I thought


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Oddly enough I did it second try today 

It gave me two checkpoints... no idea why considering the 30+ times I did it yesterday it didn't give me one out of all of those tries, weird.


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah COD4 had that same problem, sometimes it would randomly not checkpoint where it should, which isn't that noticeable on easy to harderned, but on Veteran you kind of *reallly* need them.


----------



## twiztedchild

Scar Symmetry said:


> Oddly enough I did it second try today
> 
> It gave me two checkpoints... no idea why considering the 30+ times I did it yesterday it didn't give me one out of all of those tries, weird.



yeah, I think that playing online help me out to go play veteran though lol


----------



## MorbidTravis

my gamertag is iknowthatisuck if anyone wants to play


----------



## twiztedchild

MorbidTravis said:


> my gamertag is iknowthatisuck if anyone wants to play



 xbox??


----------



## swayman

I'm seriously about to get rid of this game. So sick of playing Domination & seeing people run straight past a flag to go get their name higher on the leaderboard. Fuck that...


----------



## sentagoda

swayman said:


> I'm seriously about to get rid of this game. So sick of playing Domination & seeing people run straight past a flag to go get their name higher on the leaderboard. Fuck that...



yeah iknow man. Public games are beginning to the fucking shit. The best is to get a party of friends and rock the house


----------



## Prydogga

I'm starting to love Hardcore Headquarters, and Acog Intervention, I had the worst luck before, I had a chopper gunner, an emergency airdrop and a care package, I called in the airdrop and got killed by a swarm of enemies, and before I could use my chopper gunner they used all my airstrikes, my other chopper gunner and UAV etc, so I couldn't use my gunner for ages, then my care package had an airstrike which I also couldn't use, the game ended and out of 6 killstreaks I could have used, I managed to use none.


----------



## MorbidTravis

twiztedchild said:


> xbox??



yes


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

add me, stealthtastic


----------



## MorbidTravis

no you add me  seriously though do it when you get home from school(if you go) cuz ill be in studio from 9am tomorrow till after 7pm


----------



## GazPots

I aced the Veteran campaign on this in about 1/5th of the time it took me to go the majority of the levels on cod 4 (STILL getting nowhere on the fucking sniper extraction one).


The ONE point i got fucked over at on hardcore difficulty gave me 3 checkpoints on veteran allowing me to just run straight through to the white house. Didnt have to shoot one guy and it gave me a checkpoint. 



So yeah, I thought veteran wasn't as hard as it was in previous games.


----------



## twiztedchild

MorbidTravis said:


> yes



I think I played against you once  Mine is Twizedchild666  I know I'm missing the "t" 



Stealthtastic said:


> add me, stealthtastic



on xbox also? Will do


----------



## vampiregenocide

Haven't played COD in ages, and probably won't for a bit when the Halo Reach beta comes out, but if anyone fancies a game, PM me and we'll do something.


----------



## MorbidTravis

twiztedchild said:


> I think I played against you once  Mine is Twizedchild666  I know I'm missing the "t"
> 
> 
> 
> on xbox also? Will do



if you're james then i added you. and i shit talk alot even though i suck.


----------



## twiztedchild

MorbidTravis said:


> if you're james then i added you. and i shit talk alot even though i suck.



well my real name is james but my xbla is twizedchild666


----------



## CrushingAnvil

So does anyone know what the deal is with the points double up? They've probably changed the level up system so that you need x amount more to level up


----------



## maliciousteve

They're doing it because of the stimulus pack that was surposedly out today.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

This game has definitel grown on me, I appreciate it a lot more than I did when it first came out.

The single player is top notch in places and the overall package is better than COD4 I think.

As for the graphics, they are simply stellar. Best in-game graphics I've seen on the 360 so far.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Scar Symmetry said:


> This game has definitel grown on me, I appreciate it a lot more than I did when it first came out.
> 
> The single player is top notch in places and the overall package is better than COD4 I think.
> 
> As for the graphics, they are simply stellar. Best in-game graphics I've seen on the 360 so far.


 
Ah thats cool. It is a great game asgames go, its the fact its so good any less than COD4 would've been a disapointment.


----------



## sentagoda

new maps rock, still a bit exspensive. 15 dollars. damn


----------



## MrMcSick

I got thrown into an already in progress match 2 nights ago that was alittle odd. As soon as it finds the match and starts loading I hear the nuke alarm. Think, gayyyy, oh well. After 5 seconds Im looking around and no nuke goes off. I look at the score and its like 1100 to 700. I look at the stats screen and see acouple people with like 200 kills lol. I look at the nuke counter and it looks like its counting down in hrs lol. I proceed to see whats going on and start to play. After 4 kills I call in my care package. It lands and its a tacticle nuke, wtf. I pick it up and try to use it but it says 1 is already on the way. Keep playing and notice that about 85% of the care packages that get called in are nukes. hmmm. Oh well. I played until I was about 120-90 before I decided to quit. No clue what that was all about. This was on xbox btw.


----------



## ittoa666

MrMcSick said:


> I got thrown into an already in progress match 2 nights ago that was alittle odd. As soon as it finds the match and starts loading I hear the nuke alarm. Think, gayyyy, oh well. After 5 seconds Im looking around and no nuke goes off. I look at the score and its like 1100 to 700. I look at the stats screen and see acouple people with like 200 kills lol. I look at the nuke counter and it looks like its counting down in hrs lol. I proceed to see whats going on and start to play. After 4 kills I call in my care package. It lands and its a tacticle nuke, wtf. I pick it up and try to use it but it says 1 is already on the way. Keep playing and notice that about 85% of the care packages that get called in are nukes. hmmm. Oh well. I played until I was about 120-90 before I decided to quit. No clue what that was all about. This was on xbox btw.



Definite mod game. Did you report the guys already in there for system tampering? If you had killed anyone, you would have gotten free prestige.


----------



## swayman

sentagoda said:


> new maps rock, still a bit exspensive. 15 dollars. damn


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I upped my kill streak to 21 a few days ago and ended the match 28-4-3


----------



## ittoa666

CrushingAnvil said:


> I upped my kill streak to 21 a few days ago and ended the match 28-4-3



I think the most I had in that lame game was 71-5. Camping like all the other retards works perfectly.


----------



## MrMcSick

ittoa666 said:


> Definite mod game. Did you report the guys already in there for system tampering? If you had killed anyone, you would have gotten free prestige.




Yeah I killed tons of people. It just gave me the normal amount of experience points, not like the 10th prestige rooms. It wasn't all super fast or super jumping or anything either like that vid, it was basically a normal game that would never end and kept giving nukes lol.


----------



## DVRP

if anyone wants to play im on alot add me

GT- ENGL6667


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ittoa666 said:


> I think the most I had in that lame game was 71-5. Camping like all the other retards works perfectly.



Groundwar? Stop bragging


----------



## GazPots

So i started playing this again occasionally and i'm still getting lumped with total fucking retards who walk about a close quarters match with a 6 foot sniper rifle.


50% of the people the game makes me play with randomly use the fucking intervention like it's a fucking pistol. Not even bothering to quick scope to at least get SOME accuracy.




No. Just take your game and eject it. Now take a hammer and destroy the disc and your xbox so we never have to endure your retarded playing style ever again please.


----------



## alexander12014

oh god it was awesome...31-6, 25-10, 29-7, 25-9....then my brother played


----------



## vampiregenocide

I hadn't played this game for a month or two and I come back and either I'm brilliant or everyone else is shit.


----------



## Hammy

vampiregenocide said:


> Either I'm brilliant or everyone else is shit.



I get this feeling.. A LOT :/


----------



## sentagoda

i traded this game. online is getting more lamer for each day. And it is most likely to be the most cheated game at the moment


----------



## alexander12014

I still enjoy it...partly because ive online had online for about 2 months lol


----------



## HamBungler

vampiregenocide said:


> I hadn't played this game for a month or two and I come back and either I'm brilliant or everyone else is shit.



Its because all the good players moved to Battlefield


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jus downloaded the second map pack, played Carnival. Really liked that one. Lots of little places to hide as well as high areas overlooking open ground so you can snipe. A good map.


----------



## Origin

GazPots said:


> So i started playing this again occasionally and i'm still getting lumped with total fucking retards who walk about a close quarters match with a 6 foot sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> 50% of the people the game makes me play with randomly use the fucking intervention like it's a fucking pistol. Not even bothering to quick scope to at least get SOME accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just take your game and eject it. Now take a hammer and destroy the disc and your xbox so we never have to endure your retarded playing style ever again please.



If they're having fun I don't see the harm, sure they're tards but it's a video game, in all honesty who actually cares?


----------



## synrgy

Origin said:


> If they're having fun I don't see the harm, sure they're tards but it's a video game, in all honesty who actually cares?



Video gaming, much like the intarwebz, is very serious bizniss.


----------



## ittoa666

HamBungler said:


> Its because all the good players moved to Battlefield



If you can actually call anyone "good" at mw2. All the little kids go from mw2 to bad company and get their asses handed to them, then they just run and gun with a sniper thinking that it'll work. 


And yes, gaming is serious bidness


----------



## Scar Symmetry

These new maps are fucking sick, actually worth my 1200MP this time.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Played 3 of the levels, very impressed so far. I agree its worth the money. Actually going to have me playing COD again at least for a while.


----------



## philkilla

They still haven't fixed this shit game? lol...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Boosted my killstreak on my second account to 19 last night. 19 & 21 ftw.

I want the maps.


----------



## Prydogga

Been playing core alot lately, been winning *every* game, 30->15 pretty much all the time, I get alot of hate for winning though, but tough shit, I just prestiged so I'm using M4A1 and Vector, I've never used the Vector before but it's great, other subs have too much recoil for me. Finally got me K/D above 1, and I'm sitting at 1.04, which just keeps going up.

I've stopped using Care package>Predator>Airdrop too.
Before I prestiged I had Harrier>Chopper>Nuke, 
now it's Predator>Pave low> Chopper gunner, they all rape


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Prydogga said:


> Been playing core alot lately, been winning *every* game, 30->15 pretty much all the time, I get alot of hate for winning though, but tough shit, I just prestiged so I'm using M4A1 and Vector, I've never used the Vector before but it's great, other subs have too much recoil for me. Finally got me K/D above 1, and I'm sitting at 1.04, which just keeps going up.
> 
> I've stopped using Care package>Predator>Airdrop too.
> Before I prestiged I had Harrier>Chopper>Nuke,
> now it's Predator>Pave low> Chopper gunner, they all rape



1:52 BITCH 

What's your KS?


----------



## GazPots

Origin said:


> If they're having fun I don't see the harm, sure they're tards but it's a video game, in all honesty who actually cares?



This is true, but when you constantly get lumped with idiots that lose the game for you it gets irritating.

And i mean CONSTANTLY. It's almost unreal.



Also played it earlier and got TK'd for a UAV care package. I was actually enjoying the game up until i encountered that idiot so i just throwing knifed him for the rest of the game.


Suffice to say he didn't enjoy it one bit. I mean who the fuck steals a UAV??? A chopper gunner (definatly gonna happen), a Predator (more than likely) but a UAV?


Wtf!


----------



## maliciousteve

GazPots said:


> This is true, but when you constantly get lumped with idiots that lose the game for you it gets irritating.
> 
> And i mean CONSTANTLY. It's almost unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> Also played it earlier and got TK'd for a UAV care package. I was actually enjoying the game up until i encountered that idiot so i just throwing knifed him for the rest of the game.
> 
> 
> Suffice to say he didn't enjoy it one bit. I mean who the fuck steals a UAV??? A chopper gunner (definatly gonna happen), a Predator (more than likely) but a UAV?
> 
> 
> Wtf!



I fucking hate it when people steal my care packages, even people on my own team.


----------



## GazPots

Randomly got my first EMP in a care package today. Guess what happened. 



And some random guy was teamkilling someone in my party and thought it'd be funny to shoot right beside my head. So i just rocket launchered him right in the face. His reaction to it was quite amusing.

Epic Win!



Ah, good times.


----------



## GTR0B

1.45 K/D (it deserves to be more) 
32 Highest kill streak
+2 million score
3rd Prestige Level 70

Honestly, just got back into the swing of playing HC S'n'D again.

20-1 (Wasteland), 14-1 (Wasteland), 16-2 (Wasteland), 13-1 (Estate), 12-1 (Rundown), 14-2 (Wasteland)

Can you guess what my favourite map is? 

I religously use the P90, UMP, M16, M4A1, Vector and Invention. All silenced.

Favourite class:

M16 Silenced, .44 Magnum with FMJ, Marathon Pro, Cold-Blooded Pro, Ninja Pro, Semtex , Flash Grenade


----------



## sentagoda

1.73 K/D was 1.81 and was actually down to 1.62 at the lowest.
35 Highest kill streak
+3 million score
5rd Prestige Level 50

I just play domi or HC.

Guns

Scar - ACR - TAR - AK47 all silenced

had a long break from this game. got tired of all the bullshit . but it did me good .-


----------



## maliciousteve

Was playing Sabotage yesterday and caught a couple of guys boosting. So everytime they did it, I killed one of them. I hope it pissed them off


----------



## GazPots

I used to always get the riot shield boosters in my team so i'd wildly jump about trying to get in between them until a ricochet hits me and kills one of them.



Pissed those guys off soo much with that shit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

sentagoda said:


> 1.73 K/D was 1.81 and was actually down to 1.62 at the lowest.
> 35 Highest kill streak
> +3 million score
> *5rd* Prestige Level 50
> 
> I just play domi or HC.
> 
> Guns
> 
> Scar - ACR - TAR - AK47 all silenced
> 
> had a long break from this game. got tired of all the bullshit . but it did me good .-


----------



## GazPots




----------



## ToniS

K/D over 2
Longest killstreak 44
9th prestige level 56

I hate it that on PC there's almost ALWAYS someone cheating. I mean come on! Infinity Ward promised that by making this a Steam-game VAC would take care of the cheaters. Well guess what? And no, of course you can't initiate a vote kick.

I still love to play this game but Infinity Ward, you can fuck off.

Oh and guys, you MUST read this:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/for...ick-Wants-Call-of-Duty-Subscriptions-Tomorrow

I hate Bobby Kotick with a fucking passion. What a piece of shit. I mean, Modern Warfare 2 ALONE has produced Activision what, over 1 BILLION dollars? And think what they are getting from WoW EVERY month.

"I think we could do a lot more to really satisfy the interests of the customers. I think we could create so many things, and make the game even more fun to play. We haven't really had a chance to do that yet."

Yeah, cause 1 fucking BILLION dollars doesn't give you the resources to do anything, right?

"I would have Call of Duty be an online subscription service tomorrow. When you think about what the audience's interests are and how you could really satisfy bigger audiences with more inspired, creative opportunities, I would love to see us have an online Call of Duty world. I think our players would just have so much of a more compelling experience."

Yes, cause it would be so compelling to people to give you more money. It really enhances the experience.

What a complete and utter tool.


----------



## Bekanor

Don't be surprised to see Steam become a subscription service in the next 5 years.


----------



## GazPots

Fuck paying monthly for those games.  They can get traded in instead. Activision have enough fucking money already.


----------



## Prydogga

Yay! Sunday, got the nuke killstreak back, Now I'm level 50? 2nd Prestige, and I got my first 2 nukes this week. I've been raping as usual  and now my K/D just goes up and up, I think it's now 1.11, which is good, because it took me probably 2000 or so kills to get it up to 1.00 

Using the vector silenced when I want to, but mostly using the ACR now, stopping power + silencer = Only hide for pave lows, which is not a problem as almost every game results in me getting a chopper gunner


----------



## Prydogga

Also, I played a game with 3 people boosting, 1 killing 2, smart, dickish fuckheads, while he scored 26 kills from doing nothing, I scored about 8 from ambushing them constantly, I fucking hate boosters with a passion...


----------



## maliciousteve

Just finished a team death match game and caught a couple of people boosting. Hung around and kept killing one of them and destroying their insertions.

One of the fuckers stole my care package which was a AC130. Fucking hate people some times


----------

